# GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W ?



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

Habe jetzt mein Bios einigermaßen meinen Wünschen entsprechend angepasst.
1354/3800 ist mein Startpunkt, sprich 24/7 Setting, dafür reichen allem Anschein nach bereits 1.055V.
Mit dem MSI Afterburner kann ich +100mV drauf packen, dann erreicht die Karte automatisch ohne Coreclock Anpassung 1519MHz bei maximal 1.1550V.
1455MHz sind mit 1.1180V stabil schon seit mehreren Tagen, also in diesem Spannungsbereich von 1.0800V bis 1.1550V liegt mein sweetspot.
Habe also mein tagelang stabiles Setting, nach oben und unten hin erweitert.
*Ab Werk lagen bei mir übrigens 1.1990V an bei 1392/3510MHz, also mein Startpunkt ist in etwa gleich schnell (höheren Speichertakt bedenken)  und das mit rund 150mV weniger, 
also nicht erschrecken wenn ihr +100mV lest, denn +100mV sind mit dem neuen Bios ~50mV weniger wie mit Standardspannung*
Denke ihr solltet auch euren sweetspot Bereich ausloten, dies erfordert natürlich tagelanges Testen etc.

Ich teste neben Synthetischen Benchmarks in erster Linie mit Metro LL @ 4K max Settings (Youtube Video aber nur auf Full HD hochgeladen) und lasse das im 5er Loop mit meinen diversen Takt/Spannungsraten laufen.
Sobald keine Fehler in diesen 5 runs auftauchen, gehts in den Langzeittest, sprich in der Freizeit einfach Querbeet alles zocken mit den diversen Einstellungen.

Bei meiner Karte handelt es sich um die Zotac Omega mit einer ASIC von 82,8%.

Starten wir mit dem ersten Video (1354/3800):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWycW7G8FeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Firestrike Ultra Resultat: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO




Hier mal ein exemplarischer Metro LL run mit +25mV, könnt euch gerne anschließen, eure Settings/Resultate etc posten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCfACRB6STc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firestrike Ultra Resultat mit diesen Settings: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO



Hier noch das Ergebnis mit +100mV und 1519MHz bei 1.155V:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zGGTwDFr_18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Firestrike Ultra Resultat mit +100mV und 1.1550V: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Bei den 3D Mark Resultaten bitte nur den relevanten Grafikscore beachten.



* Resultate Bios Nr.2 (max undervolt) Spannungs - Spielraum 1-1,1V und Takt - Spielraum 1278-1418MHz. Speicher hier auf 3500MHz. *

File-Upload.net - uvBios.rom

Habe nun 1278/3500 vorerst stabil am laufen bei 1V. 
Somit ist die Karte auf EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC Niveau.
Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ 6 GB Review | techPowerUp
Ist immerhin je nach Game *bis zu* 10% schneller als die GTX TitanX Referenz und das nur mit 1V, denke dies kann sich sehen lassen.


1V 1278/3500MHz





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9uzNNUILXF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firestrike Ultra Resultat: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


Hier mal Part 2 von diesem Bios:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwHgQNmE_9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Abschließend noch ein paar Worte zum Biosmod.
Es lohnt sich Leute, zur Not gibt es auch Leute die einem helfen können zB hier: Nvidia GTX 900 cards custom bios (upon request )
Auch ich habe dort angefragt aber leider hab ich im Endeffekt alles selber gemacht. Von dem her traut euch da mal ran bzw einfach mal rein lesen.
Ist doch schon beachtlich von einer Karte @ stock 1392/3510 Boostclock mit 1.1990V zu einer Karte die schneller ist und mit deutlich geringerer Spannung läuft. (1405/3800 mit 1.080V)
Ja die Garantie geht wohl flöten, man kann aber zurück flashen zur Not aufs Originalbios.
Optimieren macht einfach Spaß, also ran an den Speck bzw Takt 

Edit: Muss hier mal noch 2 weitere Links einfügen, welche mir super geholfen haben.
Zum einen ist es folgender toller Thread von unserem super Member wolflux 980 Ti BIOS-OC für Faule
und zum anderen der CB Link, welchen wolfi in seinem Thread verlinkt hat: [Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - ComputerBase Forum
Vielen Dank auch an die CBler, habe leider keinen Acc bei denen^^


Bios was noch bearbeitet werden muss ein wenig: File-Upload.net - Duvar16.zip
Bios update: File-Upload.net - Duvar17.rom


Bios Pros können ruhig nochmal drüber schauen, beschäftige mich erst 2-3 Tage damit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Mini Erklärung How to Maxwell Bios mod auf Seite 3: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc


----------



## Ryle (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Da ich das schon zur Genüge selbst durch hab ein paar kleine Tips:



Um schnell und dreckig Voltage/Takt zu testen würde ich Dying Light mit max Settings und höher Auflösung nutzen. Da können Spiele wie Crysis 3, Witcher 3 und noch so viele Spiele stundenlang laufen, sobald man bei Dying Light ans Wasser läuft und ein paar Minuten Kameraschwenks direkt am Wasser macht, schmiert die Karte bei zu wenig Spannung ab oder du siehst Blitze auf dem Wasser. Auffällig ist auch GTA5, das liegt aber am Streaming und somit unterschiedlicher GPU Last, ein Problem welches ich im letzten Punkt beschreibe.
Bei Undervolting immer Gegentesten was bei normaler Spannung wäre. So blöd es klingen mag, aber Takt ist nicht gleich Takt. Stellenweise verliert man ein paar Prozent Leistung bei weniger Spannung oder einem Fremdbios, obwohl der gleiche oder ein höherer Takt anliegt.
Bei Takterhöhung über Offset im Bioseditor immer in 13er Schritten vorgehen.
Bei Änderungen direkt im Bios verändert sich die Boosttable und somit die angelegten Spannungen je nach P-State und Position in der Tabelle. Somit ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass du eventuell einen stabilen maximalen Boosttakt eingestellt hast aber irgendeiner zwischen Idle und Boost nicht mehr stabil läuft weil sich auch hier Takte verändern aber die Spannung stellenweise nicht. Das lässt sich leider schwer testen, weil man dann mit Framelimiter alle möglichen Auslastungen simulieren muss. Meistens merkt man es nach einer Ewigkeit dann doch, weil einem bei geringer Last im Menü oder einem Spiel wo die Karte in einem anderen Power State rumgammelt plötzlich der Treiber abschmiert.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Update:

Habe die fehlenden 25mV ins Bios integriert, nun kann ich also anstelle von +75mV, +100mV einstellen im MSI Afterburner.
Die "Zwischenspannungen" habe ich auch angepasst, ist jetzt also ein wenig geordneter. 
Daraus resultiert natürlich ein etwas geringerer Takt.
Das neue Startvideo werde ich in den Startpost mal rein editieren.
1.055V bei 1354/3800. Somit ist dieses Bios größtenteils fertig.
Das nächste Bios wird die 1055mV als max Wert haben und es wird von dort aus 100mV nach unten gehen um richtig stark zu undervolten. 1354/3800 wird dann also der max Takt in dem neuen Bios.

Mich interessiert es, wv Spannung ich für den Referenztakt von 1075/3500 brauchen werde, nur reicht mein Spannungsspielraum mit dem verstellbaren 100mV im MSI Afterburner nicht, da ich mit der geringsten Spannung dort (1.055V), wie gesehen, 1354/3800MHz erreiche...


----------



## gen-X (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Interessanter Thread.

Ich habe die gleiche Karte wie Du, Duvar. Primeday? 

Wie bereits im 980 Ti Laberthread geschrieben, habe ich das FanFix Bios von Zotac für die 980 Ti Extreme auf die Karte geflashed und diese läuft nun mit der Standardspannung  auf 1470MHz/3800MHz stabil. Habe mich noch nicht wirklich mit weiterer Übertaktung beschäftigt, insbesondere nicht, was mit einer Spannungserhöhung noch rauszuholen wäre. Aber nur durch das neue Bios und die geringfügige Übertaktung mit Standardspannung konnte ich im TimeSpy nochmal +8% aus der Karte holen.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Ja auch Primeday, die Frage ist, wie hoch ist deine Standardspannung? Ist die bei allen gleich? Meine lief wie gesagt ab Werk mit 1.199V und boostete auf 1392MHz, aber mit der Spannung habe ich auch glaub 1550MHz rum erreicht.
Jenseits der 1500MHz braucht man jedoch in der Regel zu viel Spannung und irgendwann rentiert sich der mickrige Taktanstieg halt nicht mehr. Für mich passts mit den ~1520MHz und die Spannungen sind denke ich mal auch in Ordnung.
Natürlich bedarf es jetzt wieder einen Langzeittest um die finale Stabilität zu gewährleisten.


----------



## gen-X (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Bei mir sind es glaube ich (bin gerade nicht an meinem Rechner um es abzulesen) 1,174V. Habe wie gesagt dieses FanFix Bios drauf. Was mit dem Bios im normalen Auslieferungszustand standardmäßig anlag, weiß ich nict mehr.

1500MHz kann ich mit den 1,174V nicht stabil betreiben. In einigen Benchmarks und Spielen ging das gut, im TimeSpy ist mir der Treiber dann abgeschmiert.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Leute sind eigentlich 1V das Minimum was ich einstellen kann für den Lastbetrieb?
Habe jetzt 0,95V eingestellt für 1075MHz, wird aber gekonnt ignoriert^^

Edit: Hab glaub ich was falsch eingestellt.
Edit2: 1V scheinen echt die Mindestspannung zu sein für den Lastbetrieb.
Edit3: Dann muss ich wohl 1-1,1V als Grenzen einstellen und optimieren.

Edit4:

Habe nun 1278/3500 vorerst stabil am laufen bei 1V. 
Somit ist die Karte auf EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC Niveau.
Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ 6 GB Review | techPowerUp
Ist immerhin je nach Game *bis zu* 10% schneller als die GTX TitanX Referenz und das nur mit 1V, denke dies kann sich sehen lassen.

Eine Sache verstehe ich dennoch nicht und zwar muss ich einmal die Spannung im MSI Afterburner ändern, ansonsten taktet die Karte mit 1417MHz bei 1.098V, also so als hätte ich +100mV eingestellt.
Einmal auf eine beliebige Spannung gestellt und zurück, taktet sie mit der richtigen Ausgangsspannung von 1V und 1278MHz.
Vllt kennt ja jmd dieses Verhalten.


----------



## wolflux (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Hallo Düvi, sehr schöner Thread ,ich habe vor längerer Zeit mal mein minimalen Takt und Spannung herrausgesucht und ich kam nicht unter 1.025 )-(1.037)Volt. Jetzt war mir das egal, da ich genau 1200 MHz  bei dieser Spannung hatte und das Ziel passte.Scheint bei allen Karten ähnlich zu sein.Ich hatte sogar für jede Spannung ihren eigenen Takt umgeschrieben  und  bin auch bei diesem Bios geblieben.

Mein GTX 980 Ti  Classified  mod. Bios 260 Watt bei 100% und 1506  MHz. 

 Das bedeutet in 30 Minuten eine  exakte Selektion  gleichzeitig von Takt/Volt, in der Voltage Table. Du schiebst unter Win. einfach den Spannungsregler eine Stufe höher und hast automatisch den nächst höheren Takt . Ich bin aber nie über die 1.218 Volt hinausgegangen da mir 1506 MHz reichen mussten Asic 70.4%.Der Vorteil ist im Thread erklärt und wenn du deine Voltage Tabelle auch umschreibst kannst du immer die max. Spannung und Takt unter Windows mit dem Voltregler anpassen. Fang in der Voltage Table mit der höchsten Volt und MHz.-Einstellung an. Rückwirkend dann umschreiben ist nicht notwendig, da du die ganze Boost Table nur unten mit dem Regler anpassen musst.
Ich empfehle dir 2x13 MHz auf jeden Absturz unter 3DMark 4K Extrem Ultra Bing- Bong, das durchzuziehen. Das funktioniert immer ohne nachzusetzen. 
Das heist, es  ist immer 4k stabil. Sollten es 4k/Ultra sein musst evt. einmal 13 MHz zurück takten im  Boost Voltage. Bei 1506 MHz gehen bei mir 310 Watt unter 4k /Ultra durch ohne Speicher-OC.  1493 MHz mit 3700 MHz Speicher-OC. 
Ein Extrem Bios geht bis 1.275 Volt und um 1540 MHz. aber dafür sogar mit Wakü. über 60°


Grüsse


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Habe oben mal meine max undervolt Settings + Resultate eingefügt.
Bei mir ist es auch so eingestellt, muss nur an der Spannung drehen und die Taktraten passen sich automatisch an.
Meiner Hochrechnung zur Folge, müsste mein undervolt Bios bei 1V maximal ~250W verbrauchen und im Durchschnitt so um die 234W rum. (320W max Power)
4K saugt leider ordentlich an der Buchse^^


----------



## wolflux (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*



Duvar schrieb:


> Habe oben mal meine max undervolt Settings + Resultate eingefügt.
> Bei mir ist es auch so eingestellt, muss nur an der Spannung drehen und die Taktraten passen sich automatisch an.
> Meiner Hochrechnung zur Folge, müsste mein undervolt Bios bei 1V maximal ~250W verbrauchen und im Durchschnitt so um die 234W rum. (320W max Power)
> 4K saugt leider ordentlich an der Buchse^^



Das kannst du in der Powertable einstellen unter der 100% Zeile in dem du beide Pinbelegungen 6 Pin und 8 Pin und das Haupte. Dann weist du es genau
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe jetzt 2x8Pin nicht verwirren lassen.
Du gibst bei 100% die Wattzahl ein die du max brauchst, hast du zuwenig eingetragen schwankt der Takt immer wieder abwärts und aufwärts bist du Zuckungen bekommst.  Stimmen jetzt 230 Watt, sagen wir, weiss nicht mehr auswendig was bei dir steht, beim 6Pin 90 Watt und bei 8 Pin 140 Watt dann hast du nur die Pinbelegung da du ja aber noch 66 Watt vom PCI-E bekommst musst du auf der Gesammtlast die 230 Watt eintragen.


----------



## wolflux (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*



Duvar schrieb:


> Habe oben mal meine max undervolt Settings + Resultate eingefügt.
> Bei mir ist es auch so eingestellt, muss nur an der Spannung drehen und die Taktraten passen sich automatisch an.
> Meiner Hochrechnung zur Folge, müsste mein undervolt Bios bei 1V maximal ~250W verbrauchen und im Durchschnitt so um die 234W rum. (320W max Power)
> 4K saugt leider ordentlich an der Buchse^^



He he dann schau dir mal FarCry4 4K/Ultra unter einen GTX 1080 an die ist dann nicht mehr so..... und siehst wie die schnell Boost verliert, teilweise extrem. Ohne anständigen Kühler kannst du für die viele Kohle 2x 980Ti kaufen.
Das kannst du in der Powertable einstellen unter der 100% Zeile in dem du beide Pinbelegungen 6 Pin und 8 Pin und das Haupte. Dann weist du es genau
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von ComputerBase Forum, sieht besser aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstes Bild da habe ich jetzt 2x8Pin nicht verwirren lassen. Nimm das Zweite !
Das kannst du vorher im Powertarget vom Win aus machen.
Du gibst bei 100% die Wattzahl ein die du max brauchst, hast du zuwenig eingetragen schwankt der Takt immer wieder abwärts und aufwärts je nach Belastungen u du Zuckungen bekommst.  Stimmen jetzt 230 Watt, sagen wir beim 6Pin 90 Watt und bei 8 Pin 140 Watt dann hast du nur die Pinbelegung da du ja aber noch 66 Watt vom PCI-E bekommst musst du auf der Gesammtlast die 230 Watt eintragen. Das hatte ich schon mal gemacht mit meiner 780ti und hatte 7° weniger aber bei der 980ti ist es nicht so sehr zu spüren u dashalb mache ich mich bald an die anderen Regler in der Power Table. Ich berichte dann ☺ mein Ziel wären unter 185-200 Watt bei 1200/3700 MHz. 

Sorry Dpost.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Die 980 Ti ist schon ein unglaublicher overclocker...
Hier mal bissl battle vs Pascal etc^^ 

Hier mal die Power die in der Karte steckt (1080 Niveau)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Die 1070 hat keine Chance, da wie ihr unten lesen könnt in dem Computerbase Link, dass sogar eine 980 Ti mit nur 1430/7096MHz, schneller ist als die 1070 Premium Edition von Palit (2032MHz). Meine Karte jedoch, taktet unter schon Luft knapp unter 1600 MHz bei Bedarf, unter Wasser wäre die ein Traum... Mit 70% Fanspeed bleibt die bei so hohem Takt unter 65°C in Games. Ohne Spannungszugabe sind rund 1550MHz drin (Max Spannung dabei nur 1.1990V) Siehe Bilder von Firestrikeruns und vergleich die Grafikscores und nicht den overall Score, denn die Power der Grafikkarte sieht man nur unter Grafikscore, also rund ~22200 Punkte!Deutlich günstiger als die GTX 1080, aber knapp hinter ihr, die 1070 wird locker zurück gelassen!

 In UHD ist die Karte schneller als eine Custom GTX 1070! Vergleicht sie mit der Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming (nur 12 MHz Differenz zu dieser Karte ab Werk) Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Die 1070 Gamerock Premium taktet für diese Leistung schon mit bis zu 2038MHz, sprich an ihrem Limit und ist dennoch langsamer als die 980 Ti!

Die 980 Ti hingegen hat noch ordentliches Overclocking Potential.
Ein anderer Vergleich zeigt deutlich, was noch in der 980 Ti für eine monströse Power schlummert, hier ein Vergleich der MSI 980 Ti Lightning, diese Taktraten erreicht die Zotac hier auch locker, in der Regel sind rund 1450/8000 (bzw 8 GT/s) MHz drin. 
Geforce GTX 1070 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit
Je nach Game wird auch die 7-800€ teure GTX 1080 geknackt..

Hier noch ein paar weitere Videos:
XBnPC - nVidia GTX 1080 OC vs 1070 OC vs 980 Ti OC - Overclocking & Benchmark Results!! - YouTube
1070 vs 980Ti Showdown - G1 Gaming GTX1070 vs Strix GTX980Ti - YouTube


Schaut euch die Performance per Watt oder per Dollar (dort aber rund 700$! also nicht fehlleiten lassen) an, oder noch besser die Performance Zusammenfassung: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti_Amp_Extreme/23.html
Per Biosmod zusätzlich verbessert, also Leute fangt an zu optimieren, egal was für eine Karte ihr habt, AMD/Nvidia ist wurscht!

Schneller als 970 SLI oder je nach Auflösung schneller als die Dual GPU R9 295X2 (sind ja zwei übertaktete 290X Karten bzw 390X Chips, nur der Speicher taktet minimal langsamer als die der 390X und sind kleiner)! Keine Microruckler und der brutale Verbrauch und Hitze und Lautstärke 2er Karten!

Bring it on!


----------



## naddel81 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Toller Thread, habe die Primeday Karte auch und sie läuft Stock auf 1,199v und boostet auf 1392mhz. Asic ist 87,5%.
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass meine 1502mhz/3920mhz mem mit weniger Spannung stabiler laufen könnten? Widerspricht das nicht den Regeln der Physik?

VlG


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Deine würde vermutlich sogar besser als meine laufen bzw sehr ähnlich.
Die Physik biegen wir mit Maxwell so wie es uns passt 
In den Karten, eigentlich allen Karten steckt ordentliches Optimierungspotential und diese gilt es zu Nutzen. (auch in AMD Karten, die haben meist zu viel Spannung anliegen ab Werk)
Viele haben aber Schiss wegen Garantie etc, vor allem wenns ums Bios flashen geht, aber no risk no fun!
Zur Not kann man sie wieder in den Originalzustand flashen, von dem her...
Einfach mal die Limits eurer Karten ausloten, mehr als ein Treiberreset oder Blackscreen gibt es meist nicht.
Es sei denn ihr verbockt es extremst mit eurem Bios, dann braucht ihr entweder eine Dualbios Karte oder eine andere Grafikkarte (auch igpu der CPU reicht) und schon könnt ihrdas verkorkste Bios wieder überschreiben.
Dazu im Bios die igpu zb als erstes starten lassen (primäres Anzeigegerät), kann auch sein, dass ihr nicht ins Bios kommt, solange ihr die Karte nicht erst ausbaut.


----------



## naddel81 (27. Juli 2016)

*Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Welchen Vorteil gegenüber den jetzt eingestellten 1500/3920 hätte ich durch ein BIOS Update? Für 50 mV und 5 Grad C möchte ich nur ungern meine fünfjährige Garantie riskieren.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Verbrauch/Temp/Lautstärke - Senkung oder halt mehr Leistung/FPS, angepasste Lüfterkurven etc.
Kannst die Karte deinem Geschmack entsprechend einstellen, da du deine Karte übertaktet hast, ist die Garantie sowieso futsch, wenn man es streng sieht.
Mit dem biosflash verhält es sich nicht anders, du kannst es so einstellen, dass du keine 3rd party Tools wie den MSI Afterburner etc mehr brauchst.


----------



## naddel81 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Also theoretisch kann ich das auch alles per mod-tool ausprobieren? Denn ein kleines Tool im Hintergrund würde mich nicht so sehr stören wie eine nachweisbare Modifikation, die mir einen 300€ teuren Ziegelstein beschert (totflashen z.b.).


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Ich hatte die letzten Tagen des öfteren das Problem, dass der PC kein Bild mehr ausgab, wegen "verkorkstem" Bios.
Musste die Karte dann eben ausbauen, onboard Grafik der CPU anstöpseln, im Bios die igpu als Primäre GPU einstellen. Runter fahren, Karte wieder einbauen und dann wieder ein richtig funktionierendes Bios drauf flashen, fertig.
Wenn du jetzt natürlich beim Flash überall 1.6V einstellst etc, dann weiß ich auch nicht, wenn du also die Karte zerstörst und es halt zu keiner Schutzabschaltung etc kommt, weiß ich nicht was passiert, wenn du nicht mehr aufs Originale Bios zurück flashen kannst.
Da bin ich überfragt, aber wat solls, ist nur ein billiges Stück Technik, vollgas drauf mit dem Flash^^ Man muss es natürlich behutsam angehen, wir wollen der Karte was gutes tun und sie nicht grillen.

Wenn du mal bissl hier in diesem Forum abhängst, dann würdest du sogar dein Gehirn flashen, wenn es gehen würde^^
Hatte aber auch Angst wenn es um Übertakten etc ging (früher). Jetzt, drauf gesch....^^


----------



## naddel81 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Danke für die ausführliche Rückmeldung. Aber theoretisch kann ich auch alles im FireStorm Modtool einstellen, richtig?


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Kannst du da die Spannung senken (ich glaube kaum)? Hab das Tool nicht installiert^^


----------



## naddel81 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Erhöhen schon. Absenken muss ich schauen. Aber wenn die Karte aktuell eh am Limit ist (das ist ja der Sinn eines OC), was bringt dann eine Spannungssenkung? Wenn ich meinem OC nur ein paar MHz mehr gebe, gibt es in einigen Spielen einen Treiberabsturz. Dieser wird dich nicht behoben, wenn ich der Karte noch weniger Spannung gebe, oder?


----------



## amd_24 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Cooler Thread! Optimiere zufällig auch das BIOS meiner AMP! Omega und das meiste hier liest sich sehr gut. Musste auch auf viele Quellen zurückgreifen, bis ich alles kapiert habe.
Ich habe alllerdings als Basis das BIOS neueren Datums der AMP! Extreme (bis auf die LED gleiches PCB) genommen, da der mein "Lüfterproblemchen" zu Anfang minimal verbessert hatte (mir kam es vielleicht auch nur so vor) und vermutlich doch noch die ein oder andere Optimierung bekommen hat (sieht man natürlich nicht im MBT, müsste man mit einem HEX-Editor rüber).

Hast ne sehr schöne Karte Duvar. Meine verhält sich sehr ähnlich. Renne nur ab 1480-1500 (hier sehr instabil) gegen eine Wand mit der Standardspannung (1.187V) und vermute, dass da der Punkt kommt, wo man langsam anfängt für mickrige MHz die Karte zu quälen und überproportional viel Spannung anlegen muss. Traue mich da auch nicht ran, so lange ich keine Custom-WaKü mit Full Cover hätte. Die VRMs werden es mir danken, weil die Karte ab etwa 1.2V derart heiß wird, das ist nicht mehr feierlich, die Backplate ist auch eher hinderlich). 
Zudem ist die Karte bei mir eingepfercht in ein Micro-ATX Cube. Da lasse ich die Spielerei.
Für Luft ist der Kühler aber genial, auch wenn etwas zu aggressiv von Werk aus eingestellt war.

Komme mit meiner Karte nun seit Tagen in praktisch allen Games ohne Probleme durch mit 1405@1.081-1.087V anliegend. Sehr leise und stromsparend in fast allen Games. Nur leider interessiert das Witcher3 @4K bzw. Nvidia Surround nicht. Da brennt die Karte trotzdem noch ein wenig. Hab auch einen Hitzkopf von Chip erwischt.  : )
In jedem Fall merkt man schon, dass der Sweetspot der Karten,wenn man nicht die absolute Krücke erwischt, irgendwo bei 1400-1450 liegt, weil dort die Spannung noch sehr stark gesenkt gelassen werden kann.
LG

PS: 3rd party tools kommen mir schon lange nicht mehr drauf zum Übertakten. Haben meist mehr Probleme gemacht und Undervolting geht seit neueren Graka-Generationen nun nicht mehr ohne Eingriffe.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Nee dann stürzt es noch schneller ab. Optimieren geht aber nicht nur in eine Richtung.
Ja genau, am sinnvollsten ist es, den sweetspot auszuloten und ggf 2-3 Fps zu opfern, fürs größere Wohl.
Jeder hat jedoch andere Prioritäten, deswegen kann man das nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## amd_24 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Duvar kannst du mit deinem BIOS z. B. folgendes erreichen?

1. Du stellst eine niedrige Spannung und einen Takt für den Alltagsgebrauch ein, der dauerhaft anliegt.

2. Danach, wenn du ein forderndes Spiel spielen willst, gehst du in den Afterburner und ziehst den Slider auf rechts Anschlag und hast dein max. Takt mit der zugehörigen Spannung erst dann.


Ich bekomme es nämlich gerade nicht hin, dass die Karte anfangs die unterste Spannungsstufe verwendet und erst einmal so verbleibt. Erst wenn ich im Afterburner den Slider minimal bewege und übernehme springt der auf die unterste Stufe (selbst wenn ich resette bleibt er da). Ist das ein Fehlverhalten oder übersehe ich da etwas im BIOS.

PS: Habe mir ein paar BIOS von dir angeguckt. Meiner war sehr ähnlich eingestellt. Vielleicht etwas mit den Booststates zu tun?


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Also ich habe 2 verschiedene Bios gemacht.

Aktuell ist das schwächere aber mit deutlich weniger Spannung aktiv.

Ich zeigs dir einfach mal per Bilder:

Zunächst einmal das Verhalten wenn ich keine Spannung drauf gebe, unter Last habe ich dann folgende relevanten max Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sobald ich beim MSI Afterburner +99mV einstelle, ändert sich alles von alleine zu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe konnte dir damit helfen.
Ach und beim Surfen etc taktet die natürlich komplett runter automatisch auf 135/202MHz bei 0.881V.

Edit: Die Anhänge gehören zum nächsten Post^^, also beachtet die hier nicht.


----------



## amd_24 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Perfekt danke.

Ja genau das wollte ich auch so erreichen, wie du es auf deinen Bildern veranschaulichst. : )

Aber wie gesagt: unmittelbar nach Systemstart springe ich z. B. in GPU-Z und führe dessen Stresstest aus (oder Heaven) und die Karte bleibt einfach bei 1405@1.087V anstatt bei 1266@1.000V zu bleiben. Aber sofern ich ein bisschen im Afterburner den Voltageregler hin- und her schiebe, nimmt er die Werte an und fängt plötzlich bei 1.000V an. Danach kann ich auch Afterburner resetten und schließen. Die Karte bleibt dann bis zum nächsten Start so wie beabsichtigt bei 1266@1.000V.

Soll ich evtl. mal die Treiber neu installieren? Die führen ja nicht selten auch zu Problemen. Hm.

EDIT: Bei den Booststates habe ich auch einige Änderungen versucht oder auch mal stock gelassen. Vielleicht muss da etwas abgestimmt werden. Aber ich mache mal eine Treiberneuinstallation. Evtl. hilft es ja.


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Ich versuche es mal ein wenig näher zu erklären.
Zunächst einmal musst du schauen was du gerne als max Spannung haben willst und welche Taktraten dabei auch stabil laufen.
Von diesem Punkt aus arbeiten wir uns runter.

Beispiel:
Ich will max 1.1V und bei dieser Spannung sind 1417/3500MHz stabil unter Last.
Um es schnell zu machen sollte man in etwa abschätzen, wie weit man mit nur 1V kommst.
Wir wählen immer 100mV weniger als die max Spannung, damit wir diese ganze Bandbreite an Spannungen und Takt zur Verfügung haben.

Sieht dann in unserem Beispiel von 1v bis 1.1V so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun gehst du über zum Boost table und stellst per Slider unten ein, wie hoch du mit deiner gewählten max Spannung kommst.
In meinem Fall 1418MHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du dort siehst, sind nun bei Punkt 74 die 1418 gesetzt, diese findet man nun wieder bei der Voltage table ganz unten bei CLK 74.

Siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort ist unser Startpunkt und in meinem Falle halt 1100.0mV. Rechts und Links stellen wir auf diesen Wert. (Die unteren (unter CLK 74) 1.2V ignorieren.)

Jetzt musst du nur noch schnell raus bekommen, welcher Takt mit 100mV weniger drin sind, sprich bei 1V.
In meinem Fall haste ja gesehen, dass die Karte bei 1V auf 1278MHz taktete. (musst du bei dir per Tests schauen, wo dies bei dir stabil läuft, manch anderer packt 1200mHz mit knapp über 1V)
Bleiben wir jetzt aber zwecks Erklärung bei meinem Beispiel.
Wie gesagt 1278 bei 1V, diese Stelle suchen wir nun auf dem Boost Table.

Siehe da bei der Stelle 63 ist sie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun geht es wieder zurück zur Voltage Table und zwar zum Punkt 63, welche für die 1278MHz stehen, was ja mit 1V läuft.
Diese 1V müssen wir nun auf beiden Seiten einstellen bei Punkt 63 einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich jetzt jedoch fälschlicherweise zB 63 bis 65 beidseitig auf 1V stelle, dann taktet die Karte immer zu dem höchst gewählten Punkt (in diesem Beispiel jetzt 65), jedoch ist laut Boosttable CLK 65 mit 1304MHz ausgegeben.
Also ist der Takt zu hoch für 1V, denn bei mir packe ich nur 1278Mhz mit 1V, also drauf achten dass nur 63 beidseitig die 1V deklariert bekommt. Ob unterhalb der 63 nun mehrere weitere 1V beidseitig kommen wie bei mir, ist erstmal vorerst irrelevant.
Man kann die natürlich dennoch auch nach unten hin anpassen. Wichtiger ist jetzt erstmal der Weg nach Oben, also Richtung CLK 74, ausgehend von 63, denn in diesem Bereich herrscht unser König Slider vom MSi Afterburner.
Diese in diesem Fall 100mV, verteilst du bis rauf zu CLK 74. 1V gehört jedoch ausschließlich CLK 63, denn zur Erinnerung, der höchste 1V beidseitig eingestellte CLK Wert bekommt den Zuschlag, sprich bei 65 waren es ja die instabilen 1304MHz, bei 66 wären es 1316.5. Diesen Bereich von 63 rauf zur 74 füllst du dann jeweils beidseitig aus, siehe meine Bilder dazu. So ungefähr läuft das ab. Hinzu kommen natürlich aber noch andere Sachen, zB welche Taktraten bei GPU Z angezeigt werden (Reiter Common ) usw.
Dies erkläre ich dann bei Bedarf ein andernmal^^


Edit: Auch ich habe den Fehler, dass der Rechner nach dem Hochfahren nicht bei 1V bleibt unter Last sondern direkt auf 1.1 mit 1417MHz taktet, dies kann man nur damit umgehen, indem man kurz im MSI AB zB +10mV einstellt, diese aktiviert und wieder auf 0 zurück stellt und aktiviert. Achtung bin jetzt auch kein pro, hab mir das selber beigebracht in wenigen Tagen, kann sein das ich auch kompletten Stuss verzapfe. Einfach den CB Thread oder wolflux sein Thread auch zur rate ziehen.


----------



## amd_24 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod*

Ich danke dir für die ausführliche Erklärung. Da hast du dir aber ganz schön was im Selbststudium erarbeitet. Chapeau! 

Mir erging es auch nicht anders. Habe mich nach langer Absenz mit dem Thema beschäftigt und es ist einiges anders als früher.

Aber jetzt verstehe ich die Voltage Tabelle auch endlich etwas besser und was er dann im Windows beim Verschieben der Slider hervorruft. : )


Und ja genau: Das anfängliche Hochtakten am Anfang finde ich eigenartig.. Aber vielleicht weiß da jemand anders zu helfen.


Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, dass man in der Voltage Tabelle einfach die Werte links denen von rechts angleicht? Das wäre aber dann vielleicht doch hinderlich, weil man plötzlich beim Verschieben des Sliders im Afterburner wieder "auf instabile Taktraten trifft"?! Das einzige Problem wäre wohl, dass man viel mehr Taktraten auf Stabilität prüfen müsste, was den Zeitaufwand auch gar nicht lohnt.

Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Mühe. LG


----------



## Dellwin (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod*

Kann ich das BIOS von Duvar nun einfach auf meine Karte packen oder muss ich das Alles selber von Hand einstellen?

Und was bringt ein Mod Bios außer das man Alles sehr genau einstellen kann ? Man kann doch sicherlich mit Tools wie Afterburner übertakten oder nicht?


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod*

Leider kannst du nicht einfach mein Bios nehmen, da jede Karte sich unterscheidet von dem was sie braucht um fehlerfrei zu laufen. (also bestimmte Spannungen für bestimmte Taktraten.
Ich habe sowieso ein Problem und zwar habe ich mir Just Cause 3 gekauft gestern ( Just Cause 3 (Steam) fur 11.20€ (Cdkeys) -  mydealz.de - Seite #3 ) und ralle hatte recht mit dem was er sagt hier: 
980 Ti BIOS-OC für Faule Das Game ist mir abgeschmiert mit 1V, habe dann den Takt auf 1266 gesenkt, wieder abgeschmiert nach 10 min.
Dann hab ich es aus gemacht  Alle andere Games laufen aber ohne Probleme, aber Just Cause 3 ist abnormal.


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Schöner Thread Duvar 

Ich hab mir Anfang Juni jetzt auch mal ne günstige 980ti von EVGA geschossen und mich danach fast geärgert, dass es beim PrimeDay so ne günstige Zotac gab 
Hab natürlich auch direkt bisschen mit der Karte rumgespielt  um zu gucken, was so geht.
Da aber da ja 'nur' n ACX 2.0 Kühler drauf ist, hab ich dass dann nicht so exzessiv getrieben. Da warte ich lieber, bis ich am WE hoffentlich endlich mit meiner Wakü fertig werde und dann  bekommts die 980ti richtig


----------



## Dellwin (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich möchte erstmal mit Afterburner meine Karte übertakten. 

Wie gehe ich am Besten vor bzw. womit stresse ich meine Karte am Besten?

Meine Karte: 

ASIC 75%
1.187V VDDC
Ab Werk Boost auf 1354Mhz.

Hab die Karte erstmal auf 1430Mhz Chiptakt übertaktet. Möchte nun gucken,ob diese stabil sind.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

GTX 1070

1700MHz@0,8V 100W-105W im Witcher 3 (GPU Limit)

1950MHz@0,9V ca. 140W im Witcher 3 (GPU Limit)

Pascal is schon ne schöne Effizienzbombe 

mich nervt nur a bissl, dass es noch keinen Pascal Bios Editor gibt :/


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Gibt es eigentlich sowas, dass je nach Spannung der Takt fällt? Glaube das sind diese Boost States, oder?

Je weniger Spannung ich anlege, desto niedriger Taktet sie. 
Verwirrt mich total.. hab auch schon versucht den Boost abzustellen, funktionierte aber leider nicht so wie gewollt.


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Schöner Thread Duvar
> 
> Ich hab mir Anfang Juni jetzt auch mal ne günstige 980ti von EVGA geschossen und mich danach fast geärgert, dass es beim PrimeDay so ne günstige Zotac gab
> Hab natürlich auch direkt bisschen mit der Karte rumgespielt  um zu gucken, was so geht.
> Da aber da ja 'nur' n ACX 2.0 Kühler drauf ist, hab ich dass dann nicht so exzessiv getrieben. Da warte ich lieber, bis ich am WE hoffentlich endlich mit meiner Wakü fertig werde und dann  bekommts die 980ti richtig



Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie hoch du die stabil bekommst unter Wasser. Viel Glück 



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich möchte erstmal mit Afterburner meine Karte übertakten.
> 
> Wie gehe ich am Besten vor bzw. womit stresse ich meine Karte am Besten?
> 
> ...



Also wenn du deine Spannung bei max 1.87V belassen willst, dann ist es schon richtig wie du vorgehst. Musst jetzt ausgiebig testen und schauen ob es stabil ist ggf noch ein paar Hundert MHz auf den Speicher geben.
Die Biosmodder stellen die Spannung meist auf 1.25V max und heben die TDP auf, sodass die Karte nicht mehr limitiert wird und die wollen nicht wie bei mir per Slider einstellen, sondern einen festen Wert permanent beibehalten.
Habe ja den overclockers.net Link auf der ersten Seite eingefügt, dort kann man es nachlesen und von dem sich ein Bios erstellen lassen.


RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> GTX 1070
> 
> 1700MHz@0,8V 100W-105W im Witcher 3 (GPU Limit)
> 
> ...



Wenn du Metro LL hast, kannst du ja auch den Benchmark starten mit meinen Settings, damit man die Leistungsdifferenzen belegen kann.
Auf Seite 1 habe ich ja Videos und Screenshots hinzugefügt umd zu zeigen wie sich was ändert mit verschiedenem Takt und Spannungen.
Auf 4K steigt der verbrauch nochmal deutlich an, vor allem im Metro LL, der Igor von Toms Hardware testet nicht umsonst mit dem Game^^


CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich sowas, dass je nach Spannung der Takt fällt? Glaube das sind diese Boost States, oder?
> 
> Je weniger Spannung ich anlege, desto niedriger Taktet sie.
> Verwirrt mich total.. hab auch schon versucht den Boost abzustellen, funktionierte aber leider nicht so wie gewollt.



Ich habe es doch bebildert aufgezeigt, hattest du dir das angeschaut?


Edit: @ amd24

Ich glaube ich hab das Problem mit den 1V gelöst... Ich habe jetzt als minimale Spannung 1.018V (also 3 Spannungsstufen höher) und nun muss ich nichts mehr umstellen im Afterburner.
Denke also 1V sind einfach zu wenig und da ist wohl Nvidias Limit^^
Wenn du Just Cause 3 hast, teste es damit. Ist wohl ein richtig extremer Stabilitätsprüfer/killer.
Alles was stundenlang stabil lief, scheitert an dem Game, wie es der ralle schon vor zig Monaten bemerkt hatte.


Edit 2:

Ok Just Cause 3 läuft nun mit ein wenig mehr Spannung ohne Probleme, hier mal ein GPUZ Screen mit max Werten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte nur 50% max TDP und wenn ich mit der Maus an dem TDP Balken entlang fahre, dann sind es im Schnitt 36% rum, das wären 115W im Schnitt. (VSYNC war jedoch an also non stop 60 FPS)
Muss das selbe mal unter UHD testen, der Unterschied würde mich interessieren.


----------



## amd_24 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hi Duvar,
ja, dann werde ich das nochmal angehen. Dann waren die 1.000V wohl wirklich zu wenig beim Start. Ich teste das nachher einmal. Top, dass du das herausgefunden hast.

Just Cause 3 habe ich leider nicht. : D
Schon schade, dass Auslastung leider nicht immer mit einer schönen Ingame-Optik korreliert. : P

Wie viele Spannungsstufen musstest du so im Schnitt raufgehen, damit das Game wieder absturzfrei blieb?

Ich habe mit einigen fordernden Games bereits getestet: Witcher3, Dyling Light, GTA5

Bei GTA 5 ist eine interessante Sache zu beobachten, wenn man den Afterburner+RTSS auf Stock laufen hat --> Da fängt bei zuviel  Takt oder zu wenig Spannung der OSD langsam an Artefakte zu erzeugen, während du ingame noch lange nichts bemerkst und immer höher gehen kannst. Das war z. B. im Schnitt 20-30MHz empfindlicher als Witcher 3.
Man sollte es wohl nie bis zum Äußersten ausloten. Einfach am Ende noch 2 Spannungsstufen drauf und man ist schon relativ gut dabei. Ewiges rumtesten nervt dann auch auf Dauer finde ich persönlich.
LG


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ja man sollte sich ein wenig Spielraum bzw Spannungspolster lassen, so sehe ich das auch.
Hier mal Just Cause 3 @ 4k max, eben war Full HD max. Damit man mal den Unterschied sieht.
Also ich bin direkt 3 Spannunsstufen rauf, damit noch ein wenig Spielraum vorhanden ist, hatte ja zunächst den Takt um eine Stufe gesenkt was nicht ausreichte, aber mit den 3 Spannungsstufen nach oben passt es auch @ 4K.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kommen also nochmal locker 25-30W Mehrverbrauch oben drauf + natürlich mehr VRAM wird genutzt, Karte wird auch minimal wärmer/lauter.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ja man sollte sich ein wenig Spielraum bzw Spannungspolster lassen, so sehe ich das auch.
> Hier mal Just Cause 3 @ 4k max, eben war Full HD max. Damit man mal den Unterschied sieht.
> Also ich bin direkt 3 Spannunsstufen rauf, damit noch ein wenig Spielraum vorhanden ist, hatte ja zunächst den Takt um eine Stufe gesenkt was nicht ausreichte, aber mit den 3 Spannungsstufen nach oben passt es auch @ 4K.
> 
> ...




Einfach nur krass wie sehr du dich schon in das Thema eingearbeitet hast und wie gut du dich damit einlebst.
Wenn meine Prüfungen vorbei sind, werde ich auch "ausloten"  was das Zeug hält und euch berichten. Leider ist die Karte die ich aus meinem RMA erhalten habe um Welten schlechter, als diejenige die ich eingeschickt habe..
Davor waren locker 1580MHz mit 1,25V drin, jetzt gehen nur noch 1480.. und selbst die sind nicht mal stabil auf Dauer.
Schade, dass es nicht das Recht gibt, eine gleichwertige Karte zu verlangen, aber das wäre auch wieder zu viel des Guten .

Das mit dem Boost Table habe ich jetzt verstanden, denke ich zumindest, habe ich überlesen beim Überfliegen. Danke, dass du deine Erfahrungen hier äußerst und uns hilfst unsere Karten aufs maximalste zu optimieren .
Welches Spiel ist jetzt eigentlich das Maß an Stabilität - Dying Light oder Just Cause 3? Oder kennt ihr noch ein anderes Spiel, das direkt aufzeigt wo die Karte Schicht im Schacht macht? .


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Dying Light soll auch nicht ohne sein, aber bis jetzt ist Just Cause 3 bei mir ganz oben. Dying Light habe ich nicht getestet.
Tut mir Leid wegen deiner Karte, 1580 sind natürlich eine ganz andere Hausnummer...
Freue mich schon auf eure Berichte.


----------



## wolflux (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Moin Düvi, du bist ansteckend  und ich mag deinen Thread sehr, könnte sich zum 980 Ti Kult-Thread entwickeln 


ich habe gestern Abend noch Tests wegen der Anzeige  Minimal-Volt durchgezogen, mein Fazit ist, dass die ausgewählte Zeile in der Voltage T. angenommen wird.
Die Spannung wird nur nicht korrekt angezeigt.
U.Valley nutzt ich nur für das Grobe da man es auch ohne Full Screen nutzen kann und du kannst " mehr "  als  4K Auflösungen einstellen,Custom 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.037 + 187 Volt=1.224 Volt (Original bei der CLassy  1.2125 Volt )

Es werden immer 1.025 bis  1.037 Volt angezeigt, schwankt, aber brauchen tut die GPU 1.025 Volt obwohl sie in der Zeile 43 ,(1.012,5 )der Boost T. steht
wird durch die 980ti Sonderstellung diese 0.006 Volt zusätzlich angerechnet.
Etwas komisch aber die Voltage T. nimmt für 1200 MHz. die Zeile 44.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, ist verwirrend  ich bins auch .
Für die Jenigen die hier nachsehen, meine Karte läuft stock mit 1200 MHz. und unter 200 Watt und wie Düvi es ja bereits beschrieben hat,
ist das im Bios eingetragen und nur mit dem Voltregler kann ich im Prinzip stufenlos bis 1506 MHz. und bis 305 Watt  Leistung abrufen. 

Das kann mein Düvi aber besser erklären 


Hier noch ein paar Post von heute Morgen, damit du weißt warum ich mehr als das Doppelte  bezahlt habe, im Vergleich zu vielen anderen. HE HE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1506 MHz. sind nur möglich weil ich mit dem Powertarget mit 305 Watt künstlich limitieren musste, glaubste vermutlich nicht aber bei einem Powert. von 306 hängt sich die Karte unter  3DM/Ultra auf. Mehrmals getestet. Das Gute ist du kannst so einen Takt limitieren, obwohl die GPU es nicht wirklich packt weil ein Bischen fehlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ansonsten friert mir durch den hohen
Speichertakt in 3DM ULtra die Karte ein. 
Durch die Limitierung ist ein Boost ähnliches Verhalten zu sehen und rutscht dann auch mal 
im Takt unter 3DM Ultra auf 1455 MHz. Es ist zwar nur vor ein paar Sekunden aber kostet nartürlich im Bench hier Punkte.
Ich bin ja kein Bencher und daher für mich zweitrangig, du weißt ja vermutlich,ich suche eher stabilität fürs Spiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Speicher ist mir unheimlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr traue ich mich nicht 

Für alle anderen Nerd, die Vernünftigen und auch die Unvernünftigen,  bitte nicht wundern, ich verwende eine Wakü., also bitte nur bei ausreichend Kühlung nachmachen 
wolflux


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Dein Thread hat mich doch zuerst angesteckt, nun habe ich zurück angesteckt, passt doch 
Ich versuche später deinen Firestrike Ultra Score mal zu knacken^^
Bei mir klappt das mit der Minimalspannung leider nicht so ganz wie ich wollte, da unter Last automatisch mindestens 1V angelegt werden, wenn ich zB 0.95V einstelle.
Stelle ich hingegen 1V ein, wird auch diese nicht direkt übernommen, man muss mit einem OC Tool (bei mir Afterburner) erst einmal zB +10mV (oder einen anderen x beliebigen Wert) einstellen, diese übernehmen und wieder umstellen auf 0mV.
Wenn man das nicht tut, taktet die Karte direkt auf meine max Voltage und max Takt rauf...
Erst seitdem ich 1.018V eingestellt habe, muss ich nicht mehr den Umweg über den Afterburner machen  und die Karte taktet sofort mit der richtigen (Start)-Spannung.

Für mich ist das eigentlich viel zu hoch und ich wollte die Spannung soweit senken, bis die 1075MHz stabil werden um halt in meinen Tests zu zeigen Referenz FPS vs OC FPS.
Da ich die Spannung aber nicht soweit senken kann und ich bei der funktionierenden Mindestspannung von 1.018V bereits 1266MHz erreiche (ca EVGA SC Niveau), hat sich das erledigt mit Ref vs OC.


----------



## wolflux (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Dein Thread hat mich doch zuerst angesteckt, nun habe ich zurück angesteckt, passt doch
> Ich versuche später deinen Firestrike Ultra Score mal zu knacken^^
> Bei mir klappt das mit der Minimalspannung leider nicht so ganz wie ich wollte, da unter Last automatisch mindestens 1V angelegt werden, wenn ich zB 0.95V einstelle.
> Stelle ich hingegen 1V ein, wird auch diese nicht direkt übernommen, man muss mit einem OC Tool (bei mir Afterburner) erst einmal zB +10mV (oder einen anderen x beliebigen Wert) einstellen, diese übernehmen und wieder umstellen auf 0mV.
> ...



Ha ha, jep andere brauchen dafür Pillen, wir nicht; ).
Das ist natürlich Pech für dich bei so niedriger Spannung soviel MHz zu haben 
Ich vermute das es vielleicht doch  möglich ist aber alle Türchen gehen halt doch nicht auf und bleiben ein Geheimnis.Das ist halt der Wunsch nach einem Profibios, das es erlaubt so etwas und mehr zu haben. Aber ich finde du, wir sind schon am Ziel angekommen da du jetzt Funktion kennst die du vorher nicht erträumt hast.
Deine persöhnliche Karte auf dich zugeschnitten ist schon etwas besonderes, wie ich finde. Du kennst sie und weißt wie sie sich verhält in allen Spielen und Benches.
Macht halt richtig Bock.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Warum willst du eigentlich die Karte so niedrig haben?
Die SC schafft 1340MHz @ Stock .

Dein Thread animiert einen wirklich seine Karte tot zu optimieren.. saß gestern Nacht bis um 2 Uhr schon wieder am PC und hab eingestellt bis meine Augen bluteten


----------



## wolflux (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Düvi möchte doch einen Vergleich mit einer SC.
machen. Das brauchen wir ja nicht.
Blutige Augen sind ein gutes Zeichen, willkommen bei den Enthusiasten  Nerd.


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hier mal mein max Score @ Firestrike Ultra^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

@Chrisslyi: Schau die Taktraten der SC an die sie tatsächlich erreicht Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Willkommen im Blutaugen Club 


Edit:
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, obwohl ich höher Takte sinkt mein Score?

Mein etwas äterer Score: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Neuer Score: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Mein Grafikscore ist gesunken, ob es was mit den Timings von meinem RAM zu tun hat? Musste da bissl anpassen, da ich 8GB dazu gekauft habe und dort vieles auf auto gestellt habe.
In unserem Benchmarkbereich (Softys Thread) haben viele deutlich geringere Taktraten und erreichen höhere Scores, gibt es da einen Trick, von dem ich nix weiß?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal mein max Score @ Firestrike Ultra^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> 
> @Chrisslyi: Schau die Taktraten der SC an die sie tatsächlich erreicht Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
> Willkommen im Blutaugen Club
> ...



Danke für das Willkommenheißen im Club ^^.
Ich hatte davor doch die SC, ich weiß wovon ich rede .

EDIT: Dann haben die Jungs von PCGH wohl ein schlechtes Exemplar bekommen, ich hatte ohne PT Erhöhung bereits 1340MHz und das ohne selbst Hand anzulegen ^^


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ja du hattest ein besseres Exemplar mit hoher ASIC wahrscheinlich, dennoch ist es durchaus gegeben, dass die nach 30 Minuten ein wenig runter taktet  bei einem stärker belastenden Game.
Auf Grundlage des CB Tests, ist mein Ultra Low Takt Bios halt in etwa auf 980 Ti SC Niveau, auch wenn es ggf minimale Taktunterschiede je nach Karte gibt. Sind vllt 1-2% Unterschied.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Soo. Nach langem optimieren hat sich für mich folgendes ergeben;

1430MHz @ 1,155V
1400MHz @ 1,118V
1354MHz @ 1,100V.

Sind solide Ergebnisse und ich bin zufrieden .
Danke nochmal für deinen Thread Duvar, jetzt noch den VRAM übertakten und sehen was geht. 
Das ist dann aber auch das letzte was ich mit dieser Karte machen werde .


----------



## wolflux (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal mein max Score @ Firestrike Ultra^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> 
> @Chrisslyi: Schau die Taktraten der SC an die sie tatsächlich erreicht Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
> Willkommen im Blutaugen Club
> ...



He du hast ja schon 4k Ultra, och mano dann muss ich ja jetzt mit LN2 Bios übertakten. 
Ne Quatsch. 
Es kann zum niedrigeren Score alleine durch neuen Treiber versauen. 
Ram'Speicher habe ich nur 2133 MHz, so so das kann also helfen höher zu takten?
Ja es gibt da einen Trick den ich aber noch nicht probiert habe, früher habe ich ja mal gebencht.He he sage ich aber nicht bevor es für mich peinlich wird. ha ha
Edit19:55
Hm, aber einen OC Score der GTX 1080 unter 3DMark Ultra werden wir mit 5600 Punkten nie erreichen 
Gruss


----------



## Dellwin (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Man kann auch nicht Alles haben. Seid froh wenn die 980Ti in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren, falls ihr sie solange behalten werdet, immer auf dem Niveau einer 1070 bleibt und nicht abrutscht.


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich muss mich leider aus diesem Thread verabschieden. Habe zwar noch ein Just Cause 3 Video gemacht gehabt, aber da ich meine Karte nun eben verkauft habe (410€ per Abholung), kann ich keine weiteren Infos etc liefern.
Bestelle nun die GTX 1070 Jetstream um 00 Uhr von Mindfactory. 
Ihr ollen Maxwell Noobs  ^^ Ab jetzt regiert König Pascal  (Spaß)


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Als neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Gebraucht natürlich (2 Wochen^^)


----------



## Dellwin (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Wieso hast du die Karte jetzt doch verkauft,nachdem du sie doch noch für 281€ bekommen hast?


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Warum nicht? Diese 8GB VRAM und diese Spannungen mit denen die 1070 läuft, haben mich verrückt gemacht, meine Karte war halt noch seit Wochen auf ebay eingestellt und nachdem ein Interessent bzw mehrere angefragt haben, habe ich mich durch gerungen zu vk.
Schau hier: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)
Bin einfach gerne am optimieren, die 1070 ist jetzt nicht schneller, vor allem war meine Ti nicht von schlechten Eltern, nur kann man die 1070 extremst optimieren, ohne dass die Frametimes so dermaßen in den Keller fallen,
Siehe hier: Detaillierte Effizienzbetrachtung - GTX 1070/1080 vs. GTX 980 Ti: Effizienzanalyse & Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Weil man manchmal Sachen macht die man später bereut


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ach das glaube ich nicht, die machen alle mindestens 1900MHz und das reicht eigentlich schon, denn selbst der Sprung von 1900 auf 2050MHz bringen nur 2 Fps oder so.
GeForce GTX 1070 wielkie porÃ³wnanie niereferentÃ³w! - YouTube
Schau dir mal die Unterschiede an, sind mMn nicht nennenswert. Habe jetzt 449€ für die 1070 gezahlt, also 40€ draufgezahlt.


----------



## Dellwin (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Naja,ist dann Jedem selbst überlassen was er macht.Mich hat es nur gewundert,weil ich dachte,nun wo du den Rabatt bekommen hast mit Glück,du dann auch die Karte behälst.

Dann mal viel Spaß mit der 1070!


----------



## wolflux (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Diese 8GB VRAM und diese Spannungen mit denen die 1070 läuft, haben mich verrückt gemacht, meine Karte war halt noch seit Wochen auf ebay eingestellt und nachdem ein Interessent bzw mehrere angefragt haben, habe ich mich durch gerungen zu vk.
> Schau hier: GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)
> Bin einfach gerne am optimieren, die 1070 ist jetzt nicht schneller, vor allem war meine Ti nicht von schlechten Eltern, nur kann man die 1070 extremst optimieren, ohne dass die Frametimes so dermaßen in den Keller fallen,
> Siehe hier: Detaillierte Effizienzbetrachtung - GTX 1070/1080 vs. GTX 980 Ti: Effizienzanalyse & Leistungsaufnahme



Die Effizienz ist der einzige Grund wie ich finde eine 1070 auszuwählen.  Das Thema der Frametimes ist bei meiner 980Ti erledigt in dem ich den Turbo abgeschaltet habe. 
Du weißt aber das die 1070, Stock 4260 3DM Ultra   langsamer ist und erst ab 2000 MHz/ 2100 MHz interessant wird und auch Glück brauchst das du aber mit der 980ti hattest.

Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen :p
kannst dann ja hier weiter berichten. 

Gruß


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Meine Ti wird auf jeden Fall schneller bleiben, selbst die beste 1070 wäre nicht schneller. Da müsste die schon 2200-2300MHz takten und eine die so hoch taktet habe ich nicht gesehen bis jetzt.
Habe also auf jeden Fall eine bissl langsamere Karte gewählt, so ist dass nun mal wenn man ein wahrer extreme pcghler ist 
2000MHz wären schon genug, denke die erreicht man mit fast jeder 1070. Na ja mal schauen wie die so wird.
Eine Ti mit rund 1340MHz ist in etwa so schnell wie eine 1070 mit 2000MHz.

Siehe hier die Taktraten der Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming und die der 1070 gamerock premium:

Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Wenn man dann noch alles rauskitzelt aus der 1070 (kaum OC Potential bei dem hohen Werkstakt), wird die ca so schnell wie eine 980 Ti mit knapp 1400-1450MHz schätze ich.
Nur schaut euch den Verbrauch an Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
Hinzu kommt halt dies hier Detaillierte Effizienzbetrachtung - GTX 1070/1080 vs. GTX 980 Ti: Effizienzanalyse & Leistungsaufnahme
75W verbrauch bei 75% der Leistung möglich bei der 1070, da baut sich also eine kleine Welt auf zwischen den Karten dann.

Ich habe also im Endeffekt "die mehr FPS der 980 Ti" der unglaublichen Effizienz und den +2GB mehr VRAM der 1070 geopfert.

Edit: Habe mal den Stabilitätskiller Just Cause 3 im Startpost eingefügt.


----------



## iReckyy (2. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Könnt ihr nochmal kurz erklären, was ihr mit den Frametimes der 980Ti meint?

Was macht die 1070 da besser?


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Kannst ja mal hier lesen:

[Erklärung] Mikroruckler
Detaillierte Effizienzbetrachtung - GTX 1070/1080 vs. GTX 980 Ti: Effizienzanalyse & Leistungsaufnahme

Kurz und knapp gesagt, sobald du das Powertarget der Pascal und Maxwell Karten verstärkt senkst, also ordentlich die Leistungsaufnahme künstlich limitierst bzw einen Riegel vorsetzt, neigen die Maxwell Karten zu einem unruhigeren Bild.
Während es mit den Pascals noch einigermaßen gut möglich ist, kannst du das bei den Maxwell Karten vergessen, es wird einfach zu unruhig.
Schau dir einfach die Ausschläge der MSI Pascal Karten an und einmal die der MSI Lightning Maxwell (980 Ti).


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Neue Karte neues Glück 
GTX 1070 Jetstream 2000/9000 @ 0,95V

Ich poste mal die Resultate meiner 1070 Jetstream auch hier, damit man den direkten Vergleich hat, am besten macht ihr 2 Tabs auf, dann könnt ihr besser vergleichen.
Fangen wir mal mit dem undervolt Versuch an. Mein Ziel unter 50°C zu bleiben ohne das es zu laut wird, ist gefailed vorerst (Mache noch Tests mit frischer Wärmeleitpaste).
Maximal wurden leider nach dem 3. run Metro LL @ 4K 54°C erreicht, die Lautstärke war für mich noch erträglich mit max 67% Fanspeed bei max 1687 RPM.
Unter 50°C zu kommen und somit die eine Booststufe nicht zu verlieren, ist also nicht machbar mit diesem Lärmpegel.
Gestartet ist der Test bei 2012MHz und ist dann gedroppt auf 2000MHz @ 50°C.
PL habe ich auf 100% belassen, weil ich nur max 150W Verbrauch gewährleisten wollte, warum es beim GPU Z shot bissl höher ist weiß ich auch nicht.
In dem Video könnt ihr ja sehen, bei wie viel % sich mein PL bewegt hat. Habe bewusst beim 3. run bzw kurz davor die Aufnahme gestartet, wegen der erhöhten Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Fehler auftreten über Zeit.
Hoffe ihr habt nichts dagegen, dass ich die Ergebnisse hier poste, damit meine Stundenlangen Tests mit der 980 Ti auch net umsonst waren und man hier halt gut vergleichen kann, 
was potenzielle (gebraucht) Käufer der 980 Ti oder 1070, oder halt die aktuellen Besitzer der Karten interessieren sollte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJvMp2zEt4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die 980 Ti hat optimiert für fast die selben FPS  rund 310W verbraucht und die 1070 jetzt optimiert unter 150W. (verglichen mit dem 3. run der Ti auf Seite 1)

Gleich gibt es noch einen Firestrike Ultra Resultat, weil ich das mit der Ti auch so gehandhabt hab.
Falls ihr irgendwelche Tipps habt zB bzgl des curve editors, bitte her damit, habe die Karte grad mal 3-4 Std.

Firestrike Ultra Resultat: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Firestrike Resultat: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## Huggy2Bear (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

meine 980ti läuft stable auf 1400mhz meint ihr mit nem bios mod kann man noch viel raushohlen


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Vllt 5-10% mehr FPS wenn du Glück hast. Dann kannst du jedoch mit mindestens 320W+ Verbrauch rechnen, oder halt noch mehr, je nachdem wie viel Verbrauch du Erlauben willst.
Kannst auch über 400W einstellen, nur dann glüht die Karte, wenn du den Text gelesen hast, solltest du nach dem Sweet Spot Ausschau halten.


----------



## brooker (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

... mal ne Frage zum Speichertakt. Hat jemand von Euch schon mal einen Takt kleiner als 3300MHz einstellen können. Ich komme da irgendwie nicht tiefer. Steigt eigentlich der Stromverbrauch mit der Erhöhung des Speichertaktes an?


----------



## wolflux (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Es gibt da eher ein anderes Problem, die Speicher-Bandbreite  bremst meiner Meinung nach die Karte/GPU aus und daher besser weniger GPU-Takt und mehr Speicher-OC 3700 MHz sind schon gut und auch bei heutigen Speicherchips unbedenklich. Ich könnte daraus 4100 MHz. machen aber nur zum benchen denn ganz so krass bin ich nun nicht drauf. Ich war nie ein Freund von Speicher OC wie man vieleicht merkt, aber im Spiel merkt man wie es flüssiger mit einigen FPS läuft.
Das hätte ich nie gedacht.
Den Speichertakt 200 MHz  herabsetzen bringt nichts und reicht nicht mal den Tskt stabieler zu bekommen .  Bei alten Karten waren es etwas mehr MHz 30-40 aber das brachte nucht viel.
Bei einer Classified reagiert der Takt garnicht.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hab mir jetzt auch ne 1070 bestellt. Vielleicht kommt noch ne zweite dazu .


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Oh man  Ich zeig euch später nochmal ein Video.
Kann aber das Ergebnis vorweg nehmen, habe 2 FPS geopfert bei Metro LL von 46 avg runter auf 44 und der Verbrauch müsste bei rund 100W nun liegen, die Ti hat da 275W für gebraucht...
1759/9000MHz bei 0.8V.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Oh man  Ich zeig euch später nochmal ein Video.



Was für eine hast du nochmal?


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Jetstream (die normale, also keine Super Jet) max Temp mit letztem Profil 46°C^^


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Wow, das ist ja mal ne Mega Temperatur. Bin am überlegen welche ich mir hole. Ich liebäugle eigentlich für die EVGA 1070 FTW.. aber keine Ahnung wie heiß und laut die wird.


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Kauf die, die ist gut, hätte die auch gekauft, nur die hat 520€ gekostet, also ich meine Jetstream für 449€ bestellt hatte.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Kauf die, die ist gut, hätte die auch gekauft, nur die hat 520€ gekostet, also ich meine Jetstream für 449€ bestellt hatte.



OK, mein letzter OT Post jetzt, 
was ist besser?

Kannst du mir ne Karte im Preisbereich von 400-470€ was empfehlen?


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Na EVGA FTW dann noch für 25€ 2 Jahre Bonus Garantie dazu kaufen und fertig^^

Hier mal mein sparsamstes Profil Nr.4, Nr.1 habe ich schon eine Seite zuvor gepostet (2000/9000).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmbHYzm2kEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firestrike Ultra Resultat: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Verbrauch ca 100W mit diesen Settings @ 4K Gaming. PL pendelt sich knapp unter 70% ein. 150W=100%


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hm.. aber die ist leider ausverkauft und ich müsste 2 Wochen warten.. oder eben teurer kaufen..
Sind die 
Palit Jetstream / Super
oder die
Gainward Phoenix  / GS 
nicht gut genug?


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ja die sind auch gut, egal welche von beiden, sind gleich gut, da selber Kühler. Nimm die günstigste von denen.
Edit: Hier mal etwas verbesserter Firestrike Ultra Score. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Muss wohl doch Bis flashen, 150W sind zu wenig für stärkere Taktraten^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

@Duvar: nutzt du beim Curveditor eig "L" ? oder schiebst du es dir so zurecht?

ansonsten: selben Ergebnise wie ich in Witcher 3 (scheint Metro ja nicht mehr Stromverbrauch zu generieren)

Hammer die Karte ... Effizient und Pfeilschnell


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Beim curve editor ist der erste Punkt bzw dein Startpunkt wichtig, sobald du alle nachfolgenden Punkte unter dem Startpunkt setzt (egal wie weit darunter), wird nach dem akzeptieren alles dem ersten Punkt nach geglättet.
Du kannst es mit gedrückter Strg Taste oder shift taste machen, die haben jeweils einen anderen Effekt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Beim curve editor ist der erste Punkt bzw dein Startpunkt wichtig, sobald du alle nachfolgenden Punkte unter dem Startpunkt setzt (egal wie weit darunter), wird nach dem akzeptieren alles dem ersten Punkt nach geglättet.
> Du kannst es mit gedrückter Strg Taste oder shift taste machen, die haben jeweils einen anderen Effekt.



bei mir hat das da irgendwie immer rum gesponnen und ich konnte nur die Spannungen 0,8V; 0,95V und 1,05V verwenden ^^

deswegen benutz ich jetzt die L-Taste um mir für eine bestimmte Spannung eine Frequenz einzustellen

funktioniert ganz gut


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Taktet es noch runter per L? Versuchs doch mit Strg gedrückt halten.
Sagen wir mal du willst bei 0.8V und 1600MHz bleiben, dann stell den linken Punkt ganz außen so ein wie du willst und geh zum ganz rechten Punkt und halte Strg gedrück und zieh direkt alle Punkte die nach den 0.8V/1600MHz kommen unterhalb dieser 0,8V/1600MHz.
Danach drückst du Ok, dann wird alles dem von dir zuerst angepassten 0,8V/1600MHz untergeordnet und "geglättet". Ist bissl blöd zu erklären, versuch mal was ich meine, wenn man da noch durchsteigt^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

ok, so wie du es bescheibst geht es auch 

find ich aber sehr umständlich xD

wenn man L nutzt taktet die Karte glaub ich nicht runter

aber da die bei mir eh am Anschlag läuft stört mich das auch nicht


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hier mal Heaven Werte mit P1 (Profil 1) 0.95V Profil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, dies ist nicht mein max OC, meine Karte hat ihre Coreclock Grenze bei 2126MHz, jedoch ist P1 mein stärkstes Profil, da ich bei max 0.95V bleiben will.
50°C wurden nur für eine Millisekunde angezeigt, ansonsten max 49, ich warte auf die Antwort von Palit, ob sie es doch gestatten die WLP zu erneuern. (abgesicherte Schrauben mit Stickern leider).
Will gerne unter den 50°C bleiben. Ab knapp 50°C+ gibt es ja nochmals einen Taktfall ( minus eine Booststufe = 13 MHz), komischerweise wurden die 50°C kurz erreicht, der Takt blieb jedoch konstant.
Bei 44°C taktet die Karte von 2012MHz auf 2000MHz runter und hält die danach auch.


Hier mal Heaven mit P4 (Profil 4) 0.8V Profil





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ca 10% FPS Verlust, jedoch sinkt der (maximal) Verbrauch von 144W auf 102W.


----------



## wolflux (4. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Na EVGA FTW dann noch für 25€ 2 Jahre Bonus Garantie dazu kaufen und fertig^^
> 
> Hier mal mein sparsamstes Profil Nr.4, Nr.1 habe ich schon eine Seite zuvor gepostet (2000/9000).
> 
> ...



Hi Düvi ist schön das du noch den Thread hälst.
Ich  habe mir den Spaß gemacht und die 980Ti  unter 150 Watt PT mit 3D-Mark ULtra gebencht, nicht sehr aufschlussreich aber etwas interressant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU 5930k, Turbo 3.7 GHz./3000 , Ram 2133 CL11 und Speicher Graka 3700 MHz. bei 0,88 Volt, kleinster Takt war 640 MHz.

Dann habe ich versucht an deinen  Ultra Score 40xx Punkte der GTX 1070 heran zu kommen allerdings mit 190  Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei 200 Watt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ups falsche Power-Table waren aber 200 Watt

  Hatte Langeweile bei dem Wetter   

Grüsse


----------



## wolflux (4. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

SORRY Dpost !
Pfeilst du an der Kühlung der 1070  ?


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Schön das einer mal mitmacht und seine Werte hier postet, hilft doch uns allen weiter.
Ja Maxwell kann da leider was die Effizienz betrifft nicht mithalten.
Also bleiben am Ende rund 100W Differenz. 
Wie es wohl mit den Frametimes aussieht, wenn man die ganzen Karten so sehr limitiert?


----------



## wolflux (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

was hast du dazu verwendet ?


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hab keine Ahnung davon. Metro LL Bench eventuell. Vllt gibt es auch diverse Programme


----------



## wolflux (4. August 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab keine Ahnung davon. Metro LL Bench eventuell. Vllt gibt es auch diverse Programme



Angeblich habe ich mal gehört, geht das unter Afterburner.
Ja, 100 Watt sind viel, ist schon beeindruckend.



Duvar schrieb:


> Hab keine Ahnung davon. Metro LL Bench eventuell. Vllt gibt es auch diverse Programme <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/noahnung.gif" alt="" title="Noahnung" smilieid="51" class="inlineimg" border="0">


<br><br>Angeblich habe ich mal gehört, geht das unter Afterburner.<br>Ja, 100 Watt sind viel, ist schon beeindruckend.<br>
<br>
Spinnt im moment dein system auch mit der Netzverbindung?


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Unser Forum spinnt seit 1-2 Tagen ein wenig.


----------



## Dellwin (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Duvar hätte da eine Frage bez. deiner 980 Ti. Konntest du da das PowerLimit erhöhen ?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ja das stimmt, erreiche ab und zu die Seite nicht seit heute.. nunja was solls.
Wollte eigentlich die 1070 von Palit oder Gainward, aber ich lasse mir den guten Endkundenservice von EVGA und die super Garantiebedingungen lieber nicht entgehen, zumal die FTW ja auch bessere Übertaktbarkeit aufweisen sollte.
Die 1070 FTW bestellt und morgen schon soll sie ankommen. Leider 20€ zu teuer, da mir jemand das Ding in Caseking weggeschnappt hat und ich keine 2 Wochen auf ne neue Grafikkarte warten kann..
Nunja, wenigstens hat Alternate einen guten Ruf in Sachen Kundenservice .


Werde - natürlich falls das auch in den Thread passt und sofern ihr es wollt - berichten was da an Optimierung geht!


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Per Bios kannst du es erhöhen Dellwin.

Kannst gerne deine Werte / Erfahrungen etc hier posten Chrisslyi.
Hier schon mal ein Tipp: GTX1060/1070/1080 undervolten [GER] - YouTube


----------



## Dellwin (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Man kann es zwar erhöhen,aber anscheinend bringt es das leider nicht. Deswegen wollte ich wissen,ob es nun bei dir ging oder nicht.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Per MSI AB geht es wohl nur auf 100%, wird zwar manchmal etwas mehr angezeigt aber 
Du kannst aber zB anstatt max 320W dir 420W eintragen lassen, dann geht es bei weitem nicht bis auf 100 hoch.


----------



## Dellwin (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ja das versuche ich gerade heraus zu finden. Selbst wenn ich z.B. bei Afterburner auf 121% stelle das PT,komme ich in den Benchmarks laut AB immer noch ins Power Limit.


----------



## claster17 (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich finds lustig, wie du versuchst, möglichst den Verbrauch zu drücken, während ich oft im Powerlimit bei 195W hänge und am liebsten 250W erlauben würde.
Der Speichertakt hat ordentlich Auswirkung auf den Verbrauch, weswegen mein Speicher mit 4500 MHz läuft, obwohl 4700 stabil drin sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Karte rennt fast unabhängig (nur eine Booststufe) von der Temperatur durchgehend mit dem Takt.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Wie viel kann man der 1070 eig. geben? Theoretisch müssten wie bei der 980Ti 420W machbar sein, oder?
Die FTW hat ja 2x 8 Pin?!


----------



## Dellwin (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

150+150+66 = 366W oder nicht?

Könnte mal bitte Einer,der auch die 980 Ti AMP! Omega besitzt,mal testen,ob seine Karte ins Power Limit läuft?


----------



## claster17 (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Wie viel kann man der 1070 eig. geben?
> Die FTW hat ja 2x 8 Pin?!



Laut EVGA geht die FTW bis 215W.
Das hindert uns aber nicht daran, per Mod BIOS 200W über einen 8 Pin zu jagen.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Bringt doch nix, du rennst an eine Wand ab rund 2000-2150MHz, da kannst du auch 300W draufknallen, der Chip ist am Ende, 24/7 geht nicht mehr.
claster ich habe geschaut, was ich an FPS bekomme wenn ich mit 2126/4500 takte und wv optimiert und undervoltet.
Da der Unterschied zu gering ist, suche ich natürlich den Sweetspot auf, also den Punkt, wo die Karte möglichst weit undervoltet wird, aber dennoch sehr gute Leistung abliefert.
Werde nicht wegen 2 FPS mehr 40-50W+ drauf jagen. In meinen Augen ist es irrelevant, wenn ich schon auf 2 FPS mehr angewiesen bin, dann ist die Karte sowieso zu lahm hoch 10.

Dellwin, deine Karte kann anscheinend max 340W verballern https://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=522846&d=1446233090
Schau dir dein Power Table an mit dem Maxwell Bios tweaker.


----------



## claster17 (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Der Chip mag vielleicht am Ende sein, aber der Speicher fordert ein höheres Powerlimit.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Mehr als 500 MHz ist da aber sowieso weniger ratsam, hast du mal getestet was es bringt 500 vs 700MHZ mehr beim VRAM?


----------



## Dellwin (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Duvar hast du Screenshots von Afterburner während du deine 980 Ti gebencht hast?


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Wozu brauchst du das? Habe es wenn dann hier gepostet (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen


----------



## Dellwin (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Weil ich gucken will,ob das Problem nur bei meiner 980 Ti AMP Omega vorhanden ist,oder bei allen 980 Ti AMP Omegas.
Bei mir taktet sich mein GPU Takt im 1. Firestrike Extreme Test immer runter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> hast du mal getestet was es bringt 500 vs 700MHZ mehr beim VRAM?



In den beiden Grafiktests von Firestrike hat es mir etwa 1 FPS gebracht (jeweils 3 Durchläufe). Allerdings hat die GPU bei +700 MHz wegen Powerlimit um 50-70 MHz langsamer getaktet.
1) 91,03 -> 91,93
2) 82,22 -> 83,60

Per normalem Offset und 100% Lüfter konnte die GPU durchgehend mit 2.126 MHz laufen.
1) 91,64 -> 93,33
2) 82,66 -> 84,31

Selbst bei +500 MHz schlägt das Powerlimit zu. Hoffentlich kommt bald der BIOS Tweaker.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ob man bei einer 1070 2000 mhz oder 2100 mhz hat ist in game nicht spürbar. Meine läuft bei 2050 mhz bei 1 volt stabil und rennt dadurch auch nicht ins powerlimit. Nvidia hat mit pascal ein Effizienz Monster erschaffen.

Den ram zu oc bringt auch nicht viel und verringert nur die lebensdauer.

Finde es toll, das duvar das hier so austestet.


----------



## wolflux (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Weil ich gucken will,ob das Problem nur bei meiner 980 Ti AMP Omega vorhanden ist,oder bei allen 980 Ti AMP Omegas.
> Bei mir taktet sich mein GPU Takt im 1. Firestrike Extreme Test immer runter.
> 
> 
> ...



Das machen alle 980Ti Karten und ist normal wenn hohe Last drauf ist. In erster Linie hast du irgendwo nicht ausreichend Kühlung.
Du musst erst einmal verstehen wie die Maxwellkarten funktionieren. Ohne das technische Verständnis kannst du so viel PT verändern wie du willst.  Das PT muss im Bios an mehreren Stellen verändert werden. Übrigens ist der Regler in def PC Software nicht genau, das heist der Eintrag im Bios ist für das Bios vorrangig.
Mehr als 320 Watt PT ist für den Maxwell sinnlos. Ich habe unter 1500 MHz ein PT von 315 Watt (+-15 Watt)mit Speicher OC auf 3700 MHz.
Das wichtigste ist:
1.wieviel Volt braucht die GPU wirklich für den Takt? (Anpassung hier können 10°Themp. ausmachen)

2.bei wieviel Last wird mit wieviel Boost heruntergetaktet, wenn die GPU auf 1370 MHz unter 4k/Ultralast stehen bleibt, muss dieser Wert gefixt werden.

3.diese 1370 MHz müssen jetzt mit der Originaleinstellung der Karte im OC-Tool in 13 MHz Schritten erhöht werden bis das Bild  einfriert und dann gehst du 2x13 MHz Schritte zurück und jetzt hast du den echten Takt den die GPU kann. 
Bei mir waren das 70 MHz bei gleicher Spannung mehr und 4 k/ultra stabil.


----------



## Madfurion (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Danke für die Tests Duvar! Hab mich dadurch auch mal an das Thema getraut.
Meine 1070 Phönix GS hält die 2000 mhz nun bei 0,9500V, davor hat sie sich immer 1.0500 genommen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit da sie nun auch noch ein paar Grad kühler ist.

Da es der Graka nicht schadet werde ich das jetzt mal als mein Standardprofil nehmen.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Noch eine wichtige Sache die ihr anpassen könnt: 3DCenter Forum - nVidia - GTX 1080 Green Edition - Ein Selbstversuch - Seite 2
Ihr müsst eure Kurve also "runder" machen, also die Punkte vorher soweit es geht erhöhen. Deswegen findet heraus, welche Taktraten eure Karte bei 0,8 / 0,85 / 0,9 / 0,95V etc macht. 
Wenn ihr dann zB ein 1V Profil erstellen wollt, dann setzt ihr in diesem Profil die bekannten Werte ab 0.8V bis zu 1V auch richtig ein und die Punkte die jeweils dazwischen liegen passt ihr auch bissl an, dadurch erreicht ihr mehr Power.
Am besten lest den Thread den ich verlinkt habe, sollte euch helfen.


Edit: Hier mal mein Timespy Score 3D Mark Time Spy (Bitte runter scrollen)

Ach Leute habe Antwort von Palit erhalten, die sagen, dass ich auf keinen Fall die WLP wechseln darf und direkt die Garantie verliere, sobald der Sticker an den Schrauben hinten beschädigt wird.
Hab ehrlich gesagt kein Bock auf so einen shice, denke ernsthaft nach die zurück zu verfrachten und eine 1070 FTW zu holen.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Lächerlich von palit. Hol dir die ftw und hab spass damit


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Wie hoch kommt deine Palit nochmal mit dem Takt?
Meine FTW kommt gerade mal bis 2100MHz.. glaube sogar nichtmal das ist stable..


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

2126MHz, nur ist mir das wurscht, auch wenn die nur 2000MHz mitmacht, shice auf Palits Politik.
Die meinten, wir benutzen schon hochwertige Paste und sagten halt, sobald Sticker weg=Garantie weg.
Bei EVGA ist Kühlerwechsel OC etc alles erlaubt^^


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

"Shice"    .
Joar, gestern bei Alternate bestellt, heute da. Zwar 20€ teurer als bei Caseking, aber was solls. Wenigstens kann ich jetzt schon zocken anstatt in 2 Wochen..


----------



## iTryX (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

@Chrisslyi Hast du Spulenfieben bei Unigine Heaven?
Hab auch ne FTW und meine hat Spulenfieben.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Du kannst natürlich mit dem MSI Afterburner übertakten iTryX, schlimmstenfalls wird es abstürzen und es gibt einen Treiberreset. Kann also nix passieren. (um mal deine Frage aus dem anderen Thread zu beantworten)


----------



## iTryX (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich mit dem MSI Afterburner übertakten iTryX, schlimmstenfalls wird es abstürzen und es gibt einen Treiberreset. Kann also nix passieren. (um mal deine Frage aus dem anderen Thread zu beantworten)



Danke für die Hilfe.
Will einfach eine andere Lüfterkurve, bei Precision X bekomm ich das nicht eingestellt.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Mit dem Afterburner geht das ja leicht. Grafikkarten-Lufter selber steuern - PC leiser machen | How-to - YouTube


----------



## Dellwin (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



wolflux schrieb:


> Das machen alle 980Ti Karten und ist normal wenn hohe Last drauf ist. In erster Linie hast du irgendwo nicht ausreichend Kühlung.
> Du musst erst einmal verstehen wie die Maxwellkarten funktionieren. Ohne das technische Verständnis kannst du so viel PT verändern wie du willst.  Das PT muss im Bios an mehreren Stellen verändert werden. Übrigens ist der Regler in def PC Software nicht genau, das heist der Eintrag im Bios ist für das Bios vorrangig.
> Mehr als 320 Watt PT ist für den Maxwell sinnlos. Ich habe unter 1500 MHz ein PT von 315 Watt (+-15 Watt)mit Speicher OC auf 3700 MHz.
> Das wichtigste ist:
> ...



Ich glaube du hast mich nicht verstanden. 

Es geht um Folgendes: Meine Karte läuft durch den Firestrike Ultra und Extreme problemlos durch bei 1470/2000 bei 1.199V . 

Das einzige Problem ist: Im 1. GPU Test der Benchmarks taktet sich die Karte runter,laut Afterburner angeblich wegen einem Power Limit.

NUR wenn ich die Karte auf max. 1440/1800 übertakte,läuft die Karte ohne runterzutakten durch.

Und selbst wenn man im BIOS der Karte das Power Limit erhöht,wiederholt sich das o.g. Problem. Es kann doch nicht sein,dass die Karte über 366W braucht?!?

Das lässt Einen Folgendes vermuten: Es ist quasi NICHT MÖGLICH,das Power Limit der 980 Ti AMP! Omega zu erhöhen.

Deswegen war Duvar meine einzige Hoffnung,weil er ja das Bios so oft geändert hatte.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Du musst halt ein Bios flashen, wo es keinen Boost mehr gibt, da gibt es unter Last nur den maximal Takt der im Bios hinterlegt wurde.
Der Mr-Dark erstellt dir so ein Bios, hatte den Thread ja schon vorher verlinkt.


----------



## Dellwin (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ja ich weiß,Jemand Anderes aus dem CB hatte mir so ein Bios geflasht mit einem festen Takt von 1455/1900 z.B. bei 1.199V. Dennoch taktet sich die Karte im allerersten GPU Test der Benchmarks runter laut einem angeblichen Power Limit.


----------



## iTryX (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Habs schon mit Precision X hinbekommen, musste "Enable automatic fan control" erlauben.
Im IDLE läuft sie jetzt auf 540 rpm, und bei Heaven, mit max. 70Grad, 1070rpm.
1070 rpm mit einer gtx 1070


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Bei mir hat es im ersten Test ehrlich gesagt auch bissl geschwankt, hatte aber mit Boost. Ist doch net schlimm Mensch wenn die nur dort bissl runtertaktet^^
Anscheinend tut die das bei jedem. Ist doch jut. Der Palit Kühler ist aber denke ich mal besser^^


----------



## Dellwin (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es im ersten Test ehrlich gesagt auch bissl geschwankt, hatte aber mit Boost. Ist doch net schlimm Mensch wenn die nur dort bissl runtertaktet^^



Echt jetzt? Auch nur im ersten Graphic Test des Benchmarks? Wieso sagst du das jetzt erst


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hab ich doch schon gesagt man^^
Deine Karte ist mit dem Takt schneller als meine 1070 mit 2126MHz^^


----------



## Dellwin (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ob sie schneller ist oder nicht,hat mich garnicht interessiert. Es ging mir nur ums Prinzip,ob es da jetzt ein Problem nur bei meiner Karte gibt oder bei allen Karten.

Aber dann ist ja gut!


----------



## Framinator (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Wurde das GTX1060/1070/1080 undervolten [GER] - YouTube schon gepostet? Das Video erklärt ganz genau wie man optimiert.

Ich danke dem Ersteller des Videos übrigens. Sowas sollte bei Reviews auch dazu gehören.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Jo auf Seite 10 schon gepostet, aber passt schon, vllt sieht es nun jemand, der es vorher verpasst hat.


----------



## Framinator (5. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Super. Mit dem Video dürfte eigentlich alles genau gesagt sein.


----------



## claster17 (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hab jetzt Spannung auf 1000mV reduziert und habe seltsamerweise durchgehend eine Powerlimit Meldung, obwohl von 114% nur 80% verwendet werden.

Oder hier ein anderer Fall bei 95-100% Power:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Framinator schrieb:


> Wurde das GTX1060/1070/1080 undervolten [GER] - YouTube schon gepostet? Das Video erklärt ganz genau wie man optimiert.
> 
> Ich danke dem Ersteller des Videos übrigens. Sowas sollte bei Reviews auch dazu gehören.



Verstehe überhaupt nicht wie er dort undervoltet, ich sehe nur dass er einen Slider anhebt und das wars?  
Edit: Sich jetzt wieder in Pascal reinfinden wird lustig....Karte taktet runter und ich weiß nicht woran das liegt ...
Edit2: Ich Blödian habs jetzt nach dem 2. mal richtig anschauen doch verstanden...


----------



## Dellwin (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Soooo ich bins mal wieder. Anbei ein Vergleich,was das Problem verdeutlicht.  Hab den Firestrike Extreme Benchmark zweimal durchlaufen lassen bei einem Takt von 1480 Boost (variabel) und 1900 RAM (fest) (anderes Mod Bios). Einmal mit Power Target bei 100% und einmal bei 117% bei Afterburner eingestellt.

Und was ist? In beiden Benchmarks läuft die Karte genau gleich ins Power Limit,was ihr an den Kurven sehen könnt.

Sprich es ist egal,was man im Afterburner einstellt oder was man im BIOS einstellt. Die Karte läuft IMMER ins PowerLimit,weil man eben den PowerLimit nicht verstellen kann. 

Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären wieso die Karte immer ins Power Limit läuft.

Was auffällig ist:  

Afterburner zeigt bei 100% PT = max. 115% Powernutzung an ,GPUZ zeigt eine Power Consumption von 70.1% an.

Afterburner zeigt bei 117% PT = max. 103% Powernutzung an,GPUZ zeigt 74.2% an.


----------



## claster17 (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Bist du sicher, dass es nicht an den 1,21V liegt? Normal ist man ja eher bei 1,05V.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

So Duvar, danke nochmal für den Thread und deine Hilfe! 

2038MHz bei 0,95V und +500 RAM, wird maximal 62° warm bei 35% Lüfterumdrehung.
Hätte auch 2050 gekonnt, aber leider geht der Takt von alleine runter, obwohl alles eingestellt wurde im AB.

Fast Perfekt.


----------



## Dellwin (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



claster17 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass es nicht an den 1,21V liegt? Normal ist man ja eher bei 1,05V.



Wieso soll es an den 1,21V liegen? Meine Standardspannung war 1.187V.


----------



## claster17 (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Huch, hab die 980Ti mit einer 1070 verwechselt.


----------



## Ion (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich gehöre ja nun auch zu den 980Ti´anern
Hab mal ein wenig an der Taktschraube gedreht: 1400/3600MHz bei ~1.162V

Ist das irgendwie gut? Ich hab derzeit keinen Vergleich.


----------



## Dellwin (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ist Mittelmaß bzw. kann man nicht viel zu sagen. Versuche es mal wie ich,erhöhe mal die Spannung auf 1.199V und versuch mal rauszuholen was so geht an Takt. Bei mir laufen die 1.199V mit 1470/2000 stabil.


----------



## DaHell63 (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

@Dellwin
Was hast Du denn zwischen den beiden Tests verändert?
Im Vergleich zum ersten Bild hast Du ja beim 2. Test einem massiven Performanceverlust.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Test schaut doch ganz gut aus


----------



## Dellwin (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Mod Bios. 

Der erste ist ein Bios mit festen 1.199V und 1455/1900. 

Der Zweite ist ein Bios mit max. 1.21 V und einem max. Boost von 1480 und festen RAM von 1900.

Das Zweite hab ich draufgetan, weil ich mit einem User aus CB zsm gucken wollte, ob es ein Problem mit der Zotac Karte gibt. 

Schau dir mal meine letzten beiden Screenshots an. Dort hatte ich das Powerlimit einmal bei 100,einmal bei 117 Prozent. Gebracht hat es nichts, die Karte taktet immer runter. 

Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn sich ein 980 Ti User, am Besten mit einer AMP Omega finden würde, der das gleiche Bios wie ich draufhauen kann um zu vergleichen.


----------



## wolflux (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich gehöre ja nun auch zu den 980Ti´anern
> Hab mal ein wenig an der Taktschraube gedreht: 1400/3600MHz bei ~1.162V
> 
> Ist das irgendwie gut? Ich hab derzeit keinen Vergleich.



Hallo Ion,
leider nicht wirklich, mein ASIC ist nur 70% und habe 1,137 Volt bei 1418 MHz. =(Sweetspot)
Ich rate mal das du ziemlich ähnlich Takten kannst.
Gruss


----------



## Dellwin (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

So Leute,hier habe ich den *BEWEIS*! Das Power Limit der Zotac 980 Ti Karten ist durch Zotac *beschränkt *und ist durch ein *Mod Bios NICHT veränderbar!*


Jemand Anderes und ich haben dasselbe Mod Bios genutzt und dann verschiedene Benchmarks laufen lassen.

Firestrike normal,extreme,ultra & Heaven DX11 Benchmark.

Während seine Karte im Heaven DX11 Benchmark nicht ins PL kommt,kommt meine Zotac 980 Ti ständig ins PowerLimit.

Dasselbe im Firestrike Extreme oder Ultra.

Hier mal ein Bild von seinem Heaven Benchmark inkl. Afterburner und GPUZ :

Pic-Upload.de - heaven.jpg

Und hier ein Bild von meinem Heaven Bench inkl. Afterburner und GPUZ:


Bild: test_heavenbenchahj5x.jpg - abload.de


Oder hier als ein anderes Beispiel. 

Sein Firestrike Extreme Score inkl. GPUZ und Afterburner:

Pic-Upload.de - fire_extreme100.png

Mein Firestrike Extreme Score:

Bild: test_fireex_10093kdd.jpg - abload.de


Jetzt soll mal Einer erklären,wieso das sonst so ist,wenn Zotac das Power Limit nicht künstlich beschränkt hat und man es selbst durch ein Mod Bios nicht ändern kann.


----------



## wolflux (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mich nicht verstanden.
> 
> Es geht um Folgendes: Meine Karte läuft durch den Firestrike Ultra und Extreme problemlos durch bei 1470/2000 bei 1.199V .
> 
> ...



Wie sieht die Power Table aus ?


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Jetzt soll mal Einer erklären,wieso das sonst so ist,wenn Zotac das Power Limit nicht künstlich beschränkt hat und man es selbst durch ein Mod Bios nicht ändern kann.



Das kann ich dir erklären und es hat rein gar nichts mit der Zotac zu tun.

Das "Problem" ist deine CPU. 

Beweis gefällig:

Als ich damals meine GTX980Ti bekommen habe habe ich sie 2 mal gebencht. Ein mal mit meiner alten CPU (i7-2600) und anschließend mit meiner neuen CPU (i7-5820K) beide nicht übertaktet. 
Hier die Ergebnisse:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun musst du bedenken, dass seine i7-6700K nochmal mehr Power hat als meine  i7-5820K.


----------



## Dellwin (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



wolflux schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Power Table aus ?



Weiß ich nicht,da mir Jemand Anderes das Mod Bios erstellt hatte.

Hier das Mod Bios mit 1455/1900 bei 1.199V und 366W als 100% PT.

File-Upload.net - 1455__3800_1199_366.rom

Und hier ist das andere Modbios für den Vergleich meiner 980 Ti und der 980 Ti des anderen Users,dessen Screenshots du in meinem letzten Beitrag hier entnehmen kannst.

File-Upload.net - test.rom


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ihr bencht mit unterschiedlichen CPUs, Treibern, Afterburnerversionen.

Man sollte für die Vergleichbarkeit zumindest ähnliche Voraussetzungen erfüllen.


----------



## Dellwin (6. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Das ist egal. Auch als ich Alles alleine gemacht habe,die Karte läuft permanent ins Power Limit. Und das hat rein garnichts mit der CPU zu tun. Was hat die CPU damit zu tun,dass die Karte ins Power Limit läuft?

Im 1. Mod Bios ist das Power Limit auf 366W gesetzt worden. 2x 8 Pin = 300W + PCIe= 66W =366W. Wenn eine Karte dann noch ins PowerLimit läuft,zeigt das doch,das die Karte hardwaremäßig gelocked ist,was das Power Limit angeht.

Es ging bei dem Vergleich darum,das meine 980 Ti trotz 2x 8Pin bei demselben Bios ins Power Limit läuft und daher immer runtertaktet bzw. den Boost nicht hält im Vergleich zu seiner Karte.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hier mal mein Valley Score mit 0,8V und 1734/4500MHz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine interessante Sache die ich gestern nebenbei gelesen habe und zwar hat der Igor (Tester bei Toms Hardware) in einem anderen Forum geschrieben, dass der sweetspot bei der 1070 bei 1300MHz liegt...
Bei diesem Takt soll man in etwa nur 25% Leistung verlieren, aber 50% Verbrauch (75W) einsparen. Das Ergebnis sind dann 75W maximaler Verbrauch bei ca 390X Leistung.
Laut Ranking scheitern wohl alle GTX 980er an dem schwachen Valley Score hier [Ranking] Unigine Valley

Wollte Igors Aussagen verlinken, aber nun wird anscheinend die Hardwwareluxx Seite attackiert, denn dort stand das bzw auch dort wurde es weiter verlinkt aufs 3D Center Forum...


----------



## wolflux (10. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mit meiner GTX 780 
Gruss


----------



## Madfurion (11. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Valley Score mit 0,8V und 1734/4500MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte gut hinkommen, hab es mal in Overwatch getestet und da schafft die 1070 mit 1300 mhz die 70 fps in 1440p, das war bei meiner 290 auch so das Maximum. Stromverbrauch konnte ich dabei jedoch noch nicht testen (TDP war aber bei 63%)


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Die neue EVGA FTW schlägt sich ganz wacker, Speicher geht deutlich höher und beim Coreclock musste ich eine Booststufe runter, aber immerhin noch über 2100MHz (2114MHz).
Auf jeden Fall schneller als die Palit, glaub die hatte keine 4800 Grafikscore erreicht.
Firestrike Ultra Score: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Die Palit ist aber ein kleinen tick leiser und kühler, bin dennoch positiv überrascht, wie leise die FTW ist, hab ehrlich gesagt mit schlimmerem gerechnet.
Ok das oben sind die max Settings die ich erreicht habe und zum Glück läuft die auch undervolted noch gut.
Komischerweise hatte ich einige Probleme mit dem Curve Editor beim MSI Afterburner, habe da über 1000 Punkte weniger als normal erreicht undervolted.
Nachdem ich nun das EVGA Tool installiert habe, läuft es wieder, wahrscheinlich machen die FTW Karten keine 0.8V mit, denn im EVGA Tool kann ich nur mit 0,825V anfangen, 
eventuell war dies auch das Problem mit dem MSI AB, da ich dort alles auf 0,8V eingestellt hatte.

Vllt kann ein FTW user mal sich hier melden und dies bestätigen. Wie dem auch sei, die Karte läuft undervolted mit 1860/9200MHz bei 0,85V, denke das passt so, lande dann bei 1848MHz sobald die Karte 52°C übersteigt. 
(Die landet bei ca 53°C mit EVGAs aggressiver vorgegebenen Kurve im Tool)

Nicht silent aber absolut nicht störend, rein theoretisch könnte ich die eigentlich kurz vor den nächsten Boostdrop aufheizen lassen, müsste dann bei rund 60-62°C sein, dann wäre die Karte silent in meinen Augen.
Ansonsten ist die EVGA optisch und haptisch hochwertiger und kein dicker Brocken + 1 Jahr längere super Support Garantie mit Step Up Option oder Garantieverlängerung bis zu 10 Jahren (25€ für 5Jahre insgesamt und 50€ für 10 Jahre).
Die Standard 3 Jahre Garantie sollten eigentlich auch reichen, werde die sowieso nie und nimmer länger als 3 Jahre behalten, vllt fliegt die schon für eine 1080 Ti/Vega raus, mal sehen.
30€ Aufpreis für eine FTW sind sicherlich gut angelegt und ach ja, man die Karte leuchtet richtig geil in allen möglichen Farben, schade kein Seitenfenster, sehe das Licht nur von hinten rausstrahlen^^ 
Bin aber sowieso zu alt für so einen Kram, hab es ausgestellt, aber für Leute die Wert drauf legen, richtig heftiger shit.

Edit:

Firestrike Score NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Bitte nur auf den Grafikscore achten bzw vergleichen.


Edit 2:

Habe nun verschiedene Profile auf Stabilität geprüft, vorerst als stabil herauskristallisiert haben sich folgende Werte bei dieser Karte:

1860/2300 bei 0,85
1900/2300 bei 0,9V
2025/2300 bei 0,95V (2038 droppt auf 2025)

Höher werde ich beim Coreclock nicht gehen, mich wundert es, warum der Sprung beim Coreclock von 0,85V auf 0,9V so gering ausgefallen ist jedoch der Sprung bei 0,95V deutlich größer.
Somit müsste Profil 2 mit 0,9V direkt rausfliegen, muss das näher überprüfen.

Profil 1 vs Profil 3 Metro LL 4K

Average Framerate: 44.67
Max. Framerate: 70.86
Min. Framerate: 24.97


Average Framerate: 47.67
Max. Framerate: 76.34
Min. Framerate: 23.93

Edit 3:

Hier noch ein interessanter Thread, passend zu diesem hier: [User-Review] EVGA Geforce GTX 1070 FTW Unboxing, Bench-Compare zu Zotac 980ti Omega


----------



## liqu90 (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Moin,

also ich versuche mich in die Thematik derzeit auch ein wenig reinzufuchsen. 
Daher danke erstmal an Duvar 
*der Teil der hier stand hat sich erledigt* (Dank des Videos im Thread  )
Kleine Frage nebenher. Wenn z.B. der Treiber abstürze, weil er sagen wir mal 1850MHz bei vCORE 0,85v nicht mitmacht, muss ich den PC neu starten, denn an sich freezt der PC nur kurz, läuft dann aber weiter ? Oder muss ich nur den Bench/Spiel, mit dem ich teste, neu starten ?
Wenn cih dann mal stabile ergebnisse erzeugt habe, werde ich diese gerne kund tun 
ps: Karte Palit Gtx 1070 Jetstream. 

bis dahin, besten Gruß
liqu


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Kommt drauf an wie das Spiel spackt. Just Cause 3 bpsw. bringt meinen PC beim Treiberabsturz dazu nicht ganz zu freezen, das Spiel kann ich aber nicht schließen. Alle anderen Spiele oder Benchmarks funktionieren einwandfrei.



Duvar schrieb:


> Die neue EVGA FTW schlägt sich ganz wacker, Speicher geht deutlich höher und beim Coreclock musste ich eine Booststufe runter, aber immerhin noch über 2100MHz (2114MHz).
> Auf jeden Fall schneller als die Palit, glaub die hatte keine 4800 Grafikscore erreicht.
> Firestrike Ultra Score: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> 
> ...



Meinst du damit 1000 Punkte weniger im FireStrike?

Falls du meinst, dass du mit 0,8V nicht starten kannst, ich konnte es (falls du natürlich das meinst)


----------



## liqu90 (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Danke dir erstmal CHRISSLYi,

Bei mir lassen sich derzeit alle Werte verstellen im Curveditor, außer ab 0,95v. Ab dort lassen sich die Werte ums verrecken nicht höher stellen.... Ich bekomm ein Föhn hier. Aktuelle steht der Takt bei 1974Mhz/0,95v.... Sobal ich den nöchsten Punkt, sagen wir bei 0,975v auf ~2015MHz schiebe, dnn springt er beim Bestätigen wieder zurück auf 1974MHz.... 
Jemand eine Idee was das ist?

gruß liqu


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Mach mal am besten einen Screenshot. Ich habe selber mit Problemen zu kämpfen grad^^
Also ich habe den MSI AB deinstalliert Chrisslyi, sobald ich dort 0,8V eingestellt habe, hatte ich beim Firestrike ultra zB anstatt 4000 Grafikpunkte unter 3k...


----------



## liqu90 (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hi Duvar,

ganz komisches Problem....

Das ist der derzeitige Stand. Mitlerweile kann ich den Wert bei 0,975 einstellen.... aber weiter gehts wieder nicht. Frag nicht wieso es auf einmal weiter ging.
Was mir aufgefallen ist. Diese feine blaue Linie, die im Graph zu sehen ist, was sagt die mir eigentlich aus ?


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Weiß auch nicht was die Linie aussagt. 
Wenn du jetzt zB 1V hochziehst, muss alles links von dem Punkt tiefer sein als der Rest und rechts von dem Punkt tiefer sein als 1V. (Links von 1V tiefer als alles andere)
Also darf zB 0.95V/ 0,975V nicht auf einer Höhe sein wie zB 1.05V, wenn du 1V einstellen willst.


----------



## liqu90 (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht was die Linie aussagt.
> Wenn du jetzt zB 1V hochziehst muss alles links von dem Punkt tiefer sein als der Rest und rechts von dem Punkt tiefer sein als 1V. (Links von 1V tiefer als alles andere)



Ja, genau das mache ich. Aber wenn ich Übernehmen klicke, dann springt der Wert bei 1V direkt wieder zurück. Also auf den Wert bei 0,975 (2000MHz).


edit:

wtf? Jetzt ging es auf einmal... ABEr: ich hab aus Frust einfach auf 2180 bei 1V gezogen.. aber er springt zurück auf 2088.... ?! irgendeine Erklärung dazu?


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Screenshot bitte.


----------



## Framinator (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Also mit 0,981V dürfte fast jede Custom 1070 2000MHZ dauerhaft in Games erreichen. Ich denke das kann sich sehen lassen. Und Ram geht auch im Durchschnitt +500MHZ. Und dem Ram die Sporen zu geben ist wichtiger als die letzten 20-30MHZ auf der GPU. Ich sehe manche Benches da wird die GPU auf 2100MHZ geprügelt und der Ram bleibt gleich. Schwachsinn.


----------



## liqu90 (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

screen 1 war bereits in Post #158.

Hier der aktuelle.


----------



## Framinator (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ja das sieht doch Klasse aus. Der Ram muss aber auch auf mindestens +400 hoch. Und wenn das dann alles schön stabil ist in den Games die man so spielt ist das doch was ganz feines


Ich hab gerade 3 Stunden Star Wars Battlefront gespielt meine Karte ist erstmal stabil. 40 Mann Server. Die 2000MHZ werden gehalten und der Ram hat +500 drauf. Meine Lüfter der Palit Gamerock drehen um die 600-800. Also unhörbar Alle Regler rechts und butterweich. die 60HZ stehen da wie eingemeisselt. 2560X1600 Auflösung.


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



liqu90 schrieb:


> screen 1 war bereits in Post #158.
> 
> Hier der aktuelle.



Wenn du jetzt 1V höher setzt springt es wieder zurück? Normal müsste es so gehen.


----------



## Framinator (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Der Screenshot sagt nur aus das 2050 kurz geboostet wird. Mit der Zeit ca 20 Minuten schätze ich geht das runter auf 2012 würde ich mal sagen. Man könnte natürlich die Lüfter auf 100% stellen aber wer macht das schon? Wer möchte einen Brüllaffen im Gehäuse haben? Ich glaube ab 60 Grad und nochmal 65 schaltet der Pascal zurück.

Eine sehr gute Wakü könnte da natürlich Wunder bewirken. Und ein MOD Bios natürlich. Kosten aber hoch und ein MOD Bios heisst Aufwand. Für die paar MHZ gerade bei der GTX 1070 nutzlos.


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Der Takt geht natürlich runter je wärmer die GPU wird, glaub einmal im 40er Bereich, dann bei rund 60°C rum und nochmals bei 70°C rum soweit ich weiß, wenn es das ist was du meinst.
Einstellen solltest du jedoch höhere Werte nun im MSI AB bei 1V, das diese Taktraten dann auch bombenfest gehalten werden, ist eine andere Story, dazu müssen die Temps stimmen natürlich.


----------



## Framinator (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ja du hast wohl recht. Hatte die genauen Temp Werte jetzt nicht parat. Aber das Ding ist halt je wärmer Pascal wird, desto weniger MHZ stehen am Ende. Ab 70 Grad bleibts dann glaube ich gleich. Also die MHZ. Alles noch neu für mich.


----------



## liqu90 (12. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt 1V höher setzt springt es wieder zurück? Normal müsste es so gehen.



Also ich weis nicht ob das normal ist, aber ich konnte den Fehler, wenns einer ist, lösen. ich muss den gewünschten Wert 4-5 mal bestätigen, dnn übernimmt er ihn. Ist etwas mühsam ... aber dann verändert sich auch, die von mir vorhin genannte, blaue Linie. 

@ Framinator

Ja da hast du Recht. Hatte eben nochmal einen Valley run durchgelaufen. dabei hatte die Karte 2050 dauerhaft anliegen, jedoch bei 1,043v (max Temp 62°).... Welche vCORE hast du bei 2050?
Angepeilt sind aber bei mir eher 1950... da habe ich bisher irgendwas um die 0,9-0,95 eingegrenzt. 

edit: angehängt, meine aktuellen Einstellung. Aber wohl eher noch nicht ganz fein abgestimmt.


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hab endlich mal über 21k Grafikscore erreicht mit der Möhre^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## Framinator (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

@liqu90

Die 2050 hab ich geschafft, nur, da hab ich einfach +(die genaue MHZ Zahl weiss ich nicht mehr) eingestellt. Das lief auch alles stabil aber. Die Lüfter der Palit liefen um die 1200 und das war für mich zu laut (Ich stehe auf Silent. Mein ganzes System ist auf Silent ausgelegt). Also dann im Internet gesucht und das Video gefunden mit der Curve. Dann 1V eingestellt und die Lüfterkurve so eingestellt das die 2000MHZ gehalten werden.

@Duvar

Ja, Pascal rockt halt


----------



## liqu90 (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hab endlich mal über 21k Grafikscore erreicht mit der Möhre^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO



darf ich auch bei dir nach dem vCORE fragen?! 
Ah, du hast ja mittlerweile die EVGA FTW oder ? Hattest du bei deiner PAlit das Gamerocl bios drauf, wegen der TDP ? derzeit laufe ich ab 1,05v/ 2050-2070 meist ins Powertarget 



Framinator schrieb:


> @liqu90
> 
> Die 2050 hab ich geschafft, nur, da hab ich einfach +(die genaue MHZ Zahl weiss ich nicht mehr) eingestellt. Das lief auch alles stabil aber. Die Lüfter der Palit liefen um die 1200 und das war für mich zu laut (Ich stehe auf Silent. Mein ganzes System ist auf Silent ausgelegt). Also dann im Internet gesucht und das Video gefunden mit der Curve. Dann 1V eingestellt und die Lüfterkurve so eingestellt das die 2000MHZ gehalten werden.



ah ok alles klar 
DIe 2k MHz drehen sich bei mir auch um die 0,975-0,993v
Ganz klar, bezüglich Lautheit der Lüfterkurve, da bin ich bei dir. Je leiser und effizienter desto lieber ist mir das ganze,


----------



## Framinator (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Siehst du. Bei mir ist die Festplatte(Datengrab) in einer Box auf dem Gehäuseboden. 1 Silentwing 140er Vorne, einer hinten. Gedrosselt mit einer Lüftersteuerung am PCGH Edition Blackpearl R4. Gedämmt das Gehäuse. Darauf kommts bei mir an. Maximale Leistung bei niedriger Lautstärke.


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Der letzte Score war mit 1.081V, werde ich nie nutzen beim zocken.
Du kannst zufrieden sein, wenn du mit max 0.95V bei knapp 2000MHz rum landest.
Sollte super reichen für 24/7 Gaming, natürlich auch den Speicher übertakten bei diesen Settings, da auch bis zu +500 max und die Sache ist geritzt.
Bei meinem Firestrike Score ist wichtig, welchen Treiber man installiert hat, hatte davor den 369.05 war es glaub ich, mit dem ging net so viel.
Habe dann den Treiber per DDU Tool deinstalliert und mal just 4 fun per Windows update den Treiber installieren lassen.
Teste jetzt gleich den 368.81 Treiber noch, mal sehen ob ich meinen Score noch leicht ausbauen kann.


----------



## liqu90 (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Danke für den Anhaltswert. 
Leider komme ich aktuell nicht über die 2,1GHz... die normale Jetstream hat ja nur TDP150W... Werde mich wohl demnächst am GPU flashen versuchen. Das GameRockPrem BIOS hab ich auch schon hier 
Bei mir ist derzeit auch noch der 368.81 drauf.


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Deinstalliere mal und teste auch den Treiber per Windows update, solltest höhere Scores erreichen. (Hab 600 Punkte mehr als mit dem 368.1/369.05 Treiber)
Falls du bei einem schnell sparsamen Settings bleiben willst, reicht dein Bios schon, ob du nun die letzten 2 FPS liegen lässt, ist mMn nich so tragisch.
Hatte das Super Jetstream Bios kurz geflasht, jedoch habe ich später wieder mein Jetstream Bios wieder drauf gemacht, hatte sich net wirklich gelohnt.
Google mal nach folgendem Treiber 21.21.13.6909

Edit: Ist der 63.09 Treiber aktuell wie ich sehe.


----------



## liqu90 (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Jo mir gehts garnicht um Benchrekorde oder sowas 
Will nur mal sehen wie weit es gehen könnte. Bin relativ neu, in Sachen GPU OC. Wobei Pascal es einem sehr einfach machr :hehe:
Was soll "Treiber 21.21.13.6909" bewirken?

also derzeit lasse ich es bei 1949/0,943v/+450 . soweit alles stabil. Teste aber weiter


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich hab bei 0,95V 2070Mhz, bin ich damit gut dran?


----------



## liqu90 (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

dafuq ? 
scheint ja eine Schnitte zu sein ^^


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich hab 2037/4600 bei 0.95V erreicht, pendelt sich jedoch bei 2025MHz ein, bei dir droppt es sicherlich auch bissl runter oder?
Mach mal einen Firestrike run mit deinem 0.95V Profil.


----------



## Dellwin (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich hab nun meinen 24/7 Takt gefunden. 

1465/2000 bei nur 1.19V.

Damit komme ich auf knapp 10k Punkte im Firestrike Extreme. 

Und dabei taktet die Karte zu keiner Zeit runter. Das Powerlimit wurde mit dem Mod Bios beseitigt. 

Für 280€ soviel Power ist mega geil. 

Was ist mit den anderen 980 Ti Usern? .


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2016)

Ja hier kann jeder seine Scores etc posten, natürlich auch 980 Ti user.
Hier mal paar Standard Firestrike Scores zum vergleichen, für jene die den 3D Mark net gekauft haben:

Profil 1: 
0.8V bei 1734/9000MHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO (max 40°C  )
(Weiß noch wie ich mit meiner 290 mit biegen und brechen auf 11800 Gesamtscore kam, mit Bildfehlern ohne Ende^^)
Speicher habe ich auf allen Profilen mal auf 500 runter geschraubt,obwohl +600 auch stabil sind, man muss es aber nicht übertreiben.

Profil 2:
0.85V bei 1860/9000MHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO (max Temp 45°C bei max 44% Fanspeed= max 1183 RPM)
Schon eine deutliche Steigerung wie man sieht, max PL war knapp über 50% (100%= 215W)

Profil 3:
0.95V bei 2038/9000MHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO (max Power 71% max Temp 49°C max Fanspeed 48%=1303 RPM)
Dies ist dann mein 24/7 Setting, es sei denn ich zocke Games wie Dead by Daylight oder so, dann reicht auch Profil 1 @ 4K.

Profil 4:
1.05V bei 2126/9000 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO (max Power 86% max Temp 52°C max Fanspeed 57%=1549 RPM)

Normalerweise ist Profil 2 die Vernunftlösung, der Sprung ist dort am größten mit nur 50mV mehr, bei den anderen Profilen gebe ich jeweils +100mV mehr drauf und der Sprung wird deutlich kleiner wie man schön sieht.
Die Temps sind übrigens nur was in dem jeweiligen run erreicht wurde und spiegelt nicht die Gamingtemps wieder, so habt ihr halt was zu vergleichen wenn ihr mal eure Firestrikeruns laufen lässt.
Ab 50% Fanspeed wird es leicht wahrnehmbar, aber selbst 60% sind für meine Ohren noch akzeptabel.

Edit: Profil 4 mit +700MHz Speichertakt anstelle von +500, macht schon bissl was aus bei Firestrike NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Edit 2: Dies lief jetzt auch mit 1.031V durch, glaub an dem Profil 4 muss ich noch feilen...

Edit 3: Hab jetzt mal Metro LL 4K Loop laufen lassen, Profil 4 läuft echt mit 1.031V, droppt aber Tempbedingt bis auf 2101MHz runter (2 Booststufen)
Habe maximal 61°C erreicht bei deutlich hörbaren 2097 RPM (=77% Fanspeed), max Power 92% = 197,8W max Verbrauch.


Options: Resolution: 3840 x 2160; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 4X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Normal; SSAA: OFF;

Average Framerate: 48.67
Max. Framerate: 75.92
Min. Framerate: 24.11


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Nee, droppt ja nur bei bestimmter Temperatur oder? Hab nen Morpheus 2 drauf und komme auf max 42°C (meinen Morpheus 1 musste ich leider beerdigen nachdem ich ihn aus Versehen fallen lassen hab..)


----------



## liqu90 (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich muss schon sagen Duvar, feine Werte die du hast. Etwas neidisch :/ 
Hab  noch ein wenig rumgespielt. Allerdings hat sich rausgestellt das bei mir 1920/0,95v grad mal Gamestable sind. Das sind 120-150MHz unter euren werden. Dafür laufen aber 1735 bei 0,80 wie bei dir . 
Trotzdem ärgert mich das ein wenig. 
Werde aber nochmal den von dir genannten Treiber Testen.


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Lass den Treiber lieber weg, ich habe mit dem nach einiger Zeit starke Drops erlebt bis zum kompletten Stillstand des Games.
Hab dies mal gegooglet und gesehen das der Treiber verbuggt ist NVIDIA GeForce driver 369.09 - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## liqu90 (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Meeeeeeh, so ein Mist. Aber danke für die Info  
Bleibt mir noch der Test mit dem anderen BIOS. 
Wenn das auch nicht besser läuft kann ich dann endlich alles optimieren und meine 24/7 Curve festlegen.


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Wie hoch packt es deine Karte denn mit maximiertem Power Limit? 
Die Spannung brauchste nicht anrühren, glaub die bringt so gut wie nix, es sei denn du passt es im Curve/Voltage Editor an.
Also wenn ich zB im MSI AB die Spannung per Regler hochstelle, hat das soweit ich weiß kaum Effekt.
Glaub es ist eine maximale Spannung vorgegeben, bei mir ist das Maximum 1.093V @ stock habe ich 1.062V anliegen (startet mit 2GHz @ stock und sehr geringer Temp).
Wenn ich nun +100mV anlege auf die 1.062V lande ich komischerweise bei 1.081V, deswegen regel die Spannung lieber im Curve Editor.

Je nach Game sind unsere Werte womöglich auch instabil, also interpretiere nicht zu viel da rein, es gibt Games die reagieren extremst allergisch wie zB Just Cause 3...
Siehst ja bei meinen Profilen die Sprünge, eventuell erreichst du zB mit 0.85V auch einen verhältnismäßig guten Wert, kannst es ja mal austesten.
1920MHz sind schon recht gut, klar wären vllt noch 5%-10 mehr FPS drin gewesen, falls du ~2100MHz stehen hättest, aber lohnenswert ist das nicht unbedingt.
Hast sicher diesen Thread schon gelesen, den ich in diesem Thread iwo verlinkt hatte 3DCenter Forum - nVidia - GTX 1080 Green Edition - Ein Selbstversuch
Es ist mMn besser am Sweetspot zu operieren, auch wenn man 5-10% FPS opfern muss, dafür hat man eine leisere Karte, welche weniger verbraucht und falls es wirklich an den 5% FPS hängen bleibt, dann ist die 1070 sowieso zu langsam für dich.


----------



## liqu90 (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Alsoooo,

unten erstmal, was was mit banalen Reglern möglich ist. Startet ab 2100. Dropt dann zügig auf 2088.... endgültig verbleibt der Takt bei 2075 @ 1,083 (wobei ich mit Thundermaster immer bei 1,093 stand). Dort lane ich dann auch im PT.
Ich guck mal, was um den Punkt mit den Spannungen geht. Denke aber da ist nix zu holen.

Ja, das mit den instabilen Werten habe ich dann bei NFS2016 (einziger AAA-Tiltel derzeit zum testen) gemerkt. Da crasht das Game wenn die Spielewelt geladen wird bei 1920@0,95v 

Klar, wenn man die Werte erreichen könnte wäre das schon nett, aber für mich auch nicht von Nöten,. Das sind dann ja soweiso eher Benchtaktraten und nichts was mit 24/7 zu tun hat ^^
Ja den von dir zitierten Fred habe ich auch schon aufgesaugt 

Ich denke ich werde mich mal im Bereich 0,85-0,9xx austoben und gucken was dort in Richtung 1900 geht.

gruß liqu


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich komme, wenn ich +100mv im Afterburner einstelle nur auf 1,050V.. mach ich da was falsch? :/


----------



## liqu90 (14. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ich komme, wenn ich +100mv im Afterburner einstelle nur auf 1,050V.. mach ich da was falsch? :/



mach mal bitte von deinem GPU-Z ein screen mit dem max-Wert bei VDDC, also wärend des Stresstest. die 1,083 (1,093) legt er nur an, wenn du nahe dem PT bist. NAonsten liege ich auch meist bei 1,05v.

EDIT: mir ist aufgefallen, das er bei mir mit eigener Curve, nicht mehr als 1,062 nimmt. Die Taktraten will er partou nicht, bei 1,083 annehmen. Egal wie niedrig diese ist.





Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Valley Score mit 0,8V und 1734/4500MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


habe ebend auch mal einen 0,8V bei 1709/4400 MHz laufen lassen  (ab 1720 nicht 100% stabil)


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Bei der EVGA FTW kann man übrigens den Biosschalter von Master auf Slave umlegen, dann hat man anstelle von 112% PL 122% und die minimal Drehzahl der Lüfter erhöht sich auf knapp über 1000 RPM^^


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Lade heute noch ein GPU-Z Bild hoch, wahrscheinlich aber erst Mittag. 
Dann muss ich mal googlen, wo man den Schalter umlegen kann .

Werde meine wohl wahrscheinlich gegen eine 1080 tauschen, die schafft dann 4K in angenehmer Bilderwiederholungsrate.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hab 2037/4600 bei 0.95V erreicht, pendelt sich jedoch bei 2025MHz ein, bei dir droppt es sicherlich auch bissl runter oder?
> Mach mal einen Firestrike run mit deinem 0.95V Profil.



Total überlesen .
Hab meine CPU auf 4,7GHz aber 3dMark will nicht starten.. muss ihn wohl kurz wieder auf 4,0 takten. Benchmark kommt gleich!

Edit: Ups, Doppelpost...


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Na dann lass mal sehen dein Resultat. Ich habe mal geschaut was ich für den Step Up Zahlen müsste, wäre knapp über 200€ + 2 mal Versand...
Das lohnt sich nicht für 20-30% mehr FPS, da muss schon mindestens eine 1080 Ti her, sonst ist es echt verbrennen von Kohle (Edit: wobei beim Preis von der Ti wird es sicherlich net anders  ), dann stelle ich lieber die ingame Settings minimal runter, 
ohne das man einen Unterschied sieht, oder mit der Lupe suchen muss und habe die selben FPS wie mit einer 1080.  Überlegs dir nochmal gut. 
Hab auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, nur komme ich immer weiter weg von diesem Gedanken und in 3 Monaten kann sich viel ändern.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4

Immer weniger Punkte als deine Scores, aber keine Lust jetzt extra den Treiber zu wechseln, damit bei mir 1000 Punkte mehr stehen .
Was erstaunlich ist, ist das ich durch eine Übertaktung meiner CPU von 29-30FPS auf 47-49FPS gekommen bin, knapp 20 FPS mehr! 

Edit: Du mit deinen nicht akzeptierten Treibern


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Schau mal hier mit dem Hotfix Treiber Geforce-Treiber 368.95 Hotfix: DPC-Fix bei GTX 1080, GTX 1070 und GTX 1060 sorgt fur gemischte Ergebnisse
Nur die Grafikscores vergleichen, da ich meine CPU nicht hoch getaktet habe (auch 0,95V Profil) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Kannst du mal einen Screenshot von deiner Curve machen, glaub du hast das nicht so optimal eingestellt, sonst müsstest du höhere Scores haben.
Es reicht nicht einfach einen Punkt zu wählen und den hochzuziehen, also in unserem Beispiel jetzt 0,95V, es ist wichtig, die vorherigen Werte (0.8-0.95V) auch so weit es geht hochzuziehen.
Lies mal diesen Beitrag genau durch 3DCenter Forum - nVidia - GTX 1080 Green Edition - Ein Selbstversuch - Seite 2
Ich vermute da liegt der Hund bei dir begraben.

Ps Den Hotfix Treiber kannst du/ihr ruhig auch installieren, damit läuft alles stabil und nicht wie bei dem anderen Treiber, wo die FPS extremst einbrechen nach einer Minute.

Edit: Ich bin mit meinem 0.85V Profil näher an deinem Grafikscore dran wie du, an meinem 0.95V Score dran bist, mit deinem 0.95V Profil.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Alles klar, ich dachte auch es wäre so einfach... nur einen Wert auf die Spannung setzen und das wars ^^..

0,8V @ 1797MHz / 2278MHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4 

Komischerweise hat sich die Karte beim letzten combined Test auf 2012 und 1,062V geboostet (obwohl Curve bei 1797MHz war!)


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Alles klar, ich dachte auch es wäre so einfach... nur einen Wert auf die Spannung setzen und das wars ^^..

0,8V @ 1797MHz / 2278MHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4 
Komischerweise hat sich die Karte beim letzten combined Test auf 2012 und 1,062V geboostet (obwohl Curve bei 1797MHz war!)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4 
ohne Boost auf 2012MHz


0,85 @ 1898MHz /2278MHz


----------



## liqu90 (14. August 2016)

*(NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Mit welchem Test lotet ihr eure Taktraten aus ? 
Ich habe meine bis jetzt gebencht mit Valley. Die dort stabil erreichten Takt/Volt raten sind bei mir dann aber absolut instabil für einen 3dMark run. Meistens flieg ich schon nach 10 Sekunden in der Aufwärmphase.

Wenn ich das mal in den Griff bekomme, dann lad ich meine Werte auch hoch.


----------



## Ion (15. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



liqu90 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Test lotet ihr eure Taktraten aus ?



Ich nehme dafür mehrere Spiele, wie BF4, Crysis 3 oder Mad Max. Je mehr desto besser. 
Irgendwann wirst du "deinen" Takt finden, der einfach überall stabil bleibt. Davon dann noch mal ~20MHz abziehen und der Takt sollte "rockstable" sein.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich nehme dafür mehrere Spiele, wie BF4, Crysis 3 oder Mad Max. Je mehr desto besser.
> Irgendwann wirst du "deinen" Takt finden, der einfach überall stabil bleibt. Davon dann noch mal ~20MHz abziehen und der Takt sollte "rockstable" sein.



Oh Gott, das dauert doch ewig dann 
Ich hab einfach Just Cause 3 genommen. Müsste reichen für Spieletauglichkeit.
Werde jetzt noch den letzten 3dMark Score mit meiner finalen Kurve aufstellen und hier zusammen mit einem Screenshot meiner Kurve rein editierten. 

Ich hab echt keine Lust jeden einzelnen Punkt auf seinen Takt zu testen.. das würde mehr als ewig dauern  

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4


----------



## Ion (15. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Wer ein mögliches eigenes Bios für die Karte anstrebt, kommt um solche Tests aber nicht herum


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hieran sieht man zB, allein durch Anhebung einiger Punkte vor 0.95V erreiche ich bissl mehr Punkte
Alles gleich nur paar Punkte vor 0.95V minimal erhöht.
Vorher: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Nachher: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## Chinaquads (15. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Meine acx 3.0 läuft bei 0.975 volt stabil mit 2050 boost. Ingame taktet sie 2 Stufen runter, bedeutet dann 2025 mhz.
Tenperatur bisher maximal 63 grad bei 1200 rpm.

Find ich schon klasse, das man pascal so einfach undervolten kann.

Btw. Hab ich das sc bios drauf, damit ich bei intensiven games nicht in powerlimit laufe


----------



## Madfurion (15. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Oh Gott, das dauert doch ewig dann
> Ich hab einfach Just Cause 3 genommen. Müsste reichen für Spieletauglichkeit.
> Werde jetzt noch den letzten 3dMark Score mit meiner finalen Kurve aufstellen und hier zusammen mit einem Screenshot meiner Kurve rein editierten.
> 
> ...



Du kannst noch den Link zwischen Temperatur und Power Limit herausnehmen, d.h. das Temp Limit so bei 83° zu lassen. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt nötig aber nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Du kannst noch den Link zwischen Temperatur und Power Limit herausnehmen, d.h. das Temp Limit so bei 83° zu lassen. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt nötig aber nur zur Sicherheit.



Warum? Meine Lüfter werden eh nicht durch die GPU gesteuert und der Morpheus 2 verrichtet seine Arbeit gut .


----------



## liqu90 (15. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Du kannst noch den Link zwischen Temperatur und Power Limit herausnehmen, d.h. das Temp Limit so bei 83° zu lassen. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt nötig aber nur zur Sicherheit.



ich glaube ich hab noch von keiner Karte (GTX1070 only) gehört, gesehen, welche unter normalen OC-Bedingungen ( ohne HardwareMod/Voltmod ala 8auer) >80°C überstiegen hat und ich habe schon einige Freds dazu, hier im Forum, gelesen ^^. 
Nur als Beispiel. Meine Karte hatte bei 1,093v und PWR 70% keine 72°C.... Der gehaltene Takt dabei ist leider was anderes 

Aber wie du bereits sagtest, es ist unnötig dies zu tun, da er eh nie in diesen BEreich kommt. Selbst wenn er es gelinkt lässt und sein PT auf 100% - TempLimit 83°, wird er selbst dieses nicht erreichen. Vorallem ist das sein 0.95v Profil  (Frechheit !!! haha) . Ich schätze er/sie  kommt bei 45% PWM grad mal auf 55-60°C, wenn überhaupt.

gruß liqu


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Sooo..
Melde mich mal wieder.
Der Treiber "Hotfix" verursacht bei mir nur Probleme. Sobald ich mal ne halbe Stunde Batman Arkham Knight spiele (37% GPU Auslastung lol), hackt und ruckelt es nur noch. Problem ist sehr wahrscheinlich der Treiber, da dabei die GPU Auslastung von 37% auf 100% geht. Muss wohl wieder den anderen Treiber verwenden, der mir 1000 Punkte weniger im Benchmark bringt .

Hab ja jetzt alle Benchmarks gemacht und kann den Treiber getrost wieder deinstallieren .

Edit: Nach der Deinstallation funktioniert wieder alles.


----------



## janekdaus (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

So, heute habe ich meine 980Ti (Gigabyte G1 Gaming) von meinem Kumpel erhalten. Direkt mal ans übertakten gemacht. Ohne Bios Mod ist bei mir bei 1520Mhz/4000Mhz schluss, wobei ich das eig ganz ordentlich finde. Hier mal mein 3dmark ergebnis: 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600 Processor,ASRock H61 Pro BTC (verstehe nur nicht warum der Treiber nicht akzeptiert wurde (ist der neuste...) 

Werde mich dann nochmal weiter ans optimieren machen, da die Karte so ein ordentlicher Schluckspecht ist


----------



## liqu90 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Sooo,

hatte mich mal gestern ans BIOS flashen herangewagt. ( war ja weit weniger aufwendig/kompliziert als gedacht -> Pascal bedingt, oder war das auch schon vorher so easy ? CMD -> NVFlash und fertig )

Da Duvar ja bereits auch dieses getestet hatte und es als wenig effektiv beschrieb, hatte ich dadurch ( Vergleich: Jetstream - GamrRockPremium BIOS), bezogen auf 3dMark Stabilität, Fortschritte erreichen können. Leider hat es gestern Abend nicht zu mehr als 2 Tests gereicht, dennoch lies sich eine Tendenz erahnen, dass die Takt/volt-Verhältnisse aus meinen gespeicherten Profilen weitaus stabiler liefen als mit dem ursprünglichen Jetstream-BIOS. 
Bis jetzt gehe ich zwar davon aus, dass alleine die Höhere TDP dazu beiträgt das alles stabiler läuft, dennoch werde ich die kommenden Tage weitere Test durchführen, in wie weit sich das bestätigen lässt. Zudem habe ich auf meiner Agenda den bereits erwähnten Hotfix Treiber zu testen. Bin mal gespannt wie er sich bei mir macht, da CHRiSSLi ja bereits berichtete, dass er bei ihm/ihr nur Probleme bereitet. 
Also werd eich die Tage schauen was ich abarbeiten kann und werde euch davon Berichten. 

bis dahin, besten gruß
liqu

edit: neuer Treiber da
Nvidia Geforce Treiber im Download: Version 372.54 WHQL


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Also ich fang grad auch frisch an mit dem Thema.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bench lief mit fast dauerhaften 2000 MHZ durch, zeigte jedoch vereinzelt Grafikfehler in Form von bunten "Sonnenbledungen". 

(Entweder n bissl zu wenig Spannung oder es liegt an den eingegebenen +100 MHZ ?)

Der Takt ist nur vereinzelt auf 1987 MHZ gedropt und die Karte ist trotzdem auf knappe 78 Grad hoch 

(Warum ? Wenn ich so abgesenkt habe??)


----------



## liqu90 (16. August 2016)

*(NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Deutet auf zu wenig Spannung, bei anvisiertem Takt hin. Welche 100MHz meinst du ?!
Drops solltest du eigentlich nur bei erreichen des Powertargest haben, oder bei erreichen gewisser °C Werte, dort regelt die Karte automatisch mesitens 1 Taktstufe (13MHz) selber runter. 

Was aber komisch ist, das du bei 0,95v und wie ich sehe 45% PWM 78°C erreichst. 
Sicher das die Lüfter anspringen???(überprpfe das bitte mal!!!)
 Wie ist der Airflow in deinem Tower?

Edit: hast du eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellt ? 
Aktuelle sehe ich auf deinem Foto, dass du Lüfter auf Auto hast, aber der Regler bei 19% steht. 
Laut der Autoeinstellubg springen die Lüfter ab 50 grad an. Wenn jetzt aber bei dir die 19% als fester wert eingestellt sind, dann kann ich dir sagen das die Lüfter erst ab 24% anspringen. Alle darunter geht nicht.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



tigra456 schrieb:


> ...



Da stimmt was nicht mit entweder deiner Lüftung oder der Karte.


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird an der konservativen Lüfterkurve ab Werk liegen. (Zero Modus bis 63 Grad mein ich)

Muss mal ne eigene anlegen.


----------



## liqu90 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht schon ein wenig besser aus, dennoch zu heiß für 0,925-0,95v ( wobei 36% PWM, ist dann schon realistisch) 

Oben meinen Post habe ich nochmal editiert. Les da nochmal


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Die SC ist vom Kühler her net so gut wie die FTW und hat ausserdem nur 90mm Lüfter anstelle 100mm.
36% Lüfterspeed sind aber schon arg wenig, würde da 50% einstellen, wird zwar sicherlich leicht hörbar sein, aber dennoch leise.


----------



## liqu90 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Uff, der neue Treiber läuft bei mir garnicht. Jedes Profil stürzt direkt ab.

EDIT:
Dafür scheint der Hotfixtreiber sehr gut zu laufen bei mir.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



liqu90 schrieb:


> Uff, der neue Treiber läuft bei mir garnicht. Jedes Profil stürzt direkt ab.



Was macht Nvidia da nur


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heaven Benchmark läuft sauber durch ohne Bildfehler. Immer so bei 2012-2000 mhz. Nie darunter.
Aber bei Metro sind Drops bis 1911 MHZ (1870 Mhz glaub auch mal ganz kurz) drin.
Das kapier ich nicht ganz. 
Denke der Boost geht runter, wenn ich über 50-60-70 Grad komme ?
Also setze ich 3 Stufen über den 2000 Mhz wert um zu verhindern, dass er diesen nie unterschreitet ? Richtig ?


----------



## janekdaus (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig, aber nur solange deine Karte den Takt auch mitmacht... Weil er dann ja in jedem auslastung zustand diese 3 Stufen höher ist 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## liqu90 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Rein rechnerisch Ja. ABER, wenn du 3 Taktstufen drüber gehst, wird es ja wiede instabil. (wenn du den selbern Vcore nimmst) sprich 1999MHz bei 0,95v = stabil, 1999 + ~39MHz (3 Taktstufen) bei 0,95v = instabil. Dann musst du eher auf 0,975v bei 2038MHz gehen, aber das musst du selber testen. kann sogar sein das er mehr Vcor bei dem Takt dann braucht.
Oder du bist im Powertarget, was ich aber bei 2000MHz bezweifle.

EDIT: Mach mal dein Powerlimit regler auf MAX. Sind bei dir 114% glaube ich. Wobei schau erstmal ob du überhaupt im PT bist

Du kommst nach wie vor bei 72% PWM auf 72°C ??? Die Werte sind unterirdisch. ich komme bei 1,093Vcore bei 70%PWM nichtmal über 60°C
Eventuell liegt bei deiner Karte wirklich was im argen.... Teste bitte mal weiter.


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Okay ich probiere weiter.
Im Argen kann fast nicht sein, ist eine RMA Karte von EVGA. Sie wurde 6 Stunden getestet wurde vor der Auslieferung.
Komisch, dein Tipp hat nicht geholfen. Immernoch drops runter zu 19xx Werten....
Jedoch bleibt mit offener TDP (112% ist max) die Mehrheit der Zeit die Anzeige bei 2000-2038 MHZ.


----------



## liqu90 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Lade mal das Standartprofil, was bei Auslieferung eingestellt war. Hast du damit auch diese drops ? Stell aber bei dem Standartprofil deine Lüfterkurve ein. sonst ist die Kühlung zu schwach.
In der RMA werden die auch nur mit dem Standartprofil getestet haben.

Zudem was ich bereits festellen musste. Meine Kurven die ich mit AB erstellt habe und im Valley benchmark stabil waren, laufen unter NFS2016 garnicht. Spiel stürzt instant ab. 
Deswegen musst du das weiter anpassen. Hierzu ein Zitat von ION hier aus em Thread:



Ion schrieb:


> Ich nehme dafür mehrere Spiele, wie BF4, Crysis 3 oder Mad Max. Je mehr desto besser.
> Irgendwann wirst du "deinen" Takt finden, der einfach überall stabil bleibt. Davon dann noch mal ~20MHz abziehen und der Takt sollte "rockstable" sein.





EDIT:


tigra456 schrieb:


> ...
> Jedoch bleibt mit offener TDP (112% ist max) die Mehrheit der Zeit die Anzeige bei 2000-2038 MHZ.



beobachte mal mit GPU-Z die TDP... Übersteigt sie beim Benchen die 112% ? Wenn ja, dann bist du im PT.


EDITEDIT:

Nochmals, bezüglich deiner hohen Temps. Ich habe eben mal bei 1949MHz und 0,95v einen Valley Benchmark mit 25% RPM laufen lassen. Waren rund 630 u/min. Dabei hatte ich maximal 65°C. Der Wert bei VDDC stimmt nicht. War aus einem vorherigen Versuch. war bei 0,95v. 

Deins kommt mir immernoch komisch vor.


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mit offenem TDP habe ich dauerhaft 2012 MHz / 4500 MHz. Dann liegt es wohl doch am Powertarget.
Schade, dass wollte ich eigentlich bei 100% belassen.


----------



## liqu90 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

83% PWM ?? 
Das ist doch irre laut. 
Traust du dir zu den Kühler zu demontieren von deiner GPU. Solltest mal checken ob genügend WLP aufgetragen wurde. Nicht das die Vögel bei der RMA da irgend was hingepfuscht haben. Die Werte sind niemals normal. (PWM/Temperatur) 
Takt/Vcore sind schon gut. So viel hab ich bei weitem nicht.

deine Kruve solltest du auch noch weiter anpassen.
Sie dazu den Link von Duvar. 
3DCenter Forum - nVidia - GTX 1080 Green Edition - Ein Selbstversuch


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier max 59 Grad....und Drops auf 2000 MHZ aber nie weniger. Fanspeed war max 56%


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Habe aber bemerkt, dass meine Lüftersteuerung im Gehäuse nur auf das Ansteigen der CPU Temperatur reagiert.
Erklärt warum die Karte "schwitzt" und die Lüfter im Gehäuse still stehen, bzw im Silentmodus fahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich probier da mal noch biss rum.


----------



## liqu90 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Hier max 59 Grad....und Drops auf 2000 MHZ aber nie weniger. Fanspeed war max 56%



Dein GPU-Z sagt aber max PWM69%. 
Ich will dich nicht nerven, möchte echt nur das deine Karte top läuft. Deswegen nerve ich so wegen deiner Lüftersteuerung ^^
 70% wären bei meinem Case nicht auszuhalten. Dabei haben die Palitkarten echt gute Lüfter.


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Nee nee, passt schon. Will auch das alles sauber läuft.


----------



## liqu90 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Habe aber bemerkt, dass meine Lüftersteuerung im Gehäuse nur auf das Ansteigen der CPU Temperatur reagiert.
> Erklärt warum die Karte "schwitzt" und die Lüfter im Gehäuse still stehen, bzw im Silentmodus fahren.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das tun sie auch. Entweder kannst du im BIOS deines Boardes die PWM, der Gehäuselüfter, auf den CPU Sensor oder den MB Sensor einstellen (zumindest bei meinem so AsRock Z170 Extreme). 
Es gibt eine Karte, an der könntest du die Lüfter anschließen, und somit die Drehzahl der Gehäuselüfter über die GPU-Temperatur steueren. Mir fällt aber das Model gerade nicht ein. Ich schau mal eben schnell. 


unten nochmal eine Grafik mit annöhernd ähnlichen Werten zu deinen, als Vergleich.
Ich habe 1000U/min weniger bei 6°C kälterer Karte.

EDIT: anbei das Bild der Asus ROG Strix, mit 2x 4PIN PWM Lüfteranschluss. Im Gelb-blauen Kreis


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ist die Asus GTX 1070 Strix.

Ich feil mal noch am Durchzug. Mal sehen ob des noch noch n paar Grad bringt.


----------



## liqu90 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Ist die Asus GTX 1070 Strix.
> 
> Ich feil mal noch am Durchzug. Mal sehen ob des noch noch n paar Grad bringt.



Ja, habe eben meinen Post editiert. 
Es wird nicht an deinem Airflow im Case liegen. 
Welche Temp hat denn deine CPU wenn du benchst ? Wenn diese auch ungewöhnlich hoch, könte es der Airflow sein. aber ich sage 95% wird es die Karte sein die ein Problem hat.


welche temps hat deine GPU wenn sie im IDLE ist (müsste bei 0,625v sein) ? Am besten die lüfter der GPU komplett ausschalten. Dann vergleich wir mal den Wert miteinander. (Wohne im Dachgeschoss. derzeit 25°C Raumtemp. Airflow 140mm rein 120mm raus)
Edit: mist 0% geht nicht,. Nimm 25%, ist bei mir minimum. sid ca 630u/min

Mein Wert schwankt dort zwischen 30~31°C


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Also airflow im case ist echt schon wichtig mMn, wenn ich meine Gehäuselüfter nur mit 300 RPM laufen lasse, wird die Karte deutlich heißer.


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Benchen hat meine CPU 34 Grad.
Könne evtl den Airflow der Grafik beeinflussen, da ich nur die AiO Kühlung auf Grafikkartenhöhe reinpusten lasse und drunter habe ich nochmal einen 120 mm.
Rest hat man ja aufm Bild gesehen.

Wenn ich den Heaven vollgas laufen lass und die Lüfter manuell auf 100% setze, kommt die Grafik auf maximal 60 Grad.


----------



## swatmugga (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hallo zusammen, kurze Frage an die Experten. Ich hab die EVGA 1070 FTW. Unter Standardeinstellung ( NUR Powerlimit auf 112%) boostet sie bei 1949 MHZ dauerhaft unter Last mit 31% Lüfter und 71°C. 1.05V Max.

Mit der optimierten Kurve Boostet sie 2012 MHZ dauerhaft unter Last, der Lüfter ist bei 29% und die Temperatur beträgt 70°C. Die Spannung ist auf 1V herabgesenkt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Precision Monitor zeigt mir bei der Serieneinstellung kein Temp oder Powerlimit an (also nicht erreicht unter Last).
Unter der optimierten Variante wird das Powerlimit erreicht und auch das Templimit.  Wie kann das sein? Die Leistung müsste unter geringerer Spannung doch auch entsprechend kleiner sein oder?


----------



## liqu90 (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Also 1,05v bei 1945MHz sind zu viel Vcore, da sollte deutsam weniger gehen. (Standart Profil, das ist da normal  )
Lüfter sollten vllt auch, bei höheren Taktraten, etwas höher drehen. Muss nicht, da 70°C noch Ok ist. Aber je weniger deine Temp schwankt, destow eniger wird sich die Karte am ende selber drosseln. 
Aber selbst mit der FTW solltest du bei 1,0v nicht ins PT, bei 2012MHz, rennen.
Warte mal bis dir andere, mit einer FTW, Empfehlungen geben. 

Deine Annahme ist aber dennoch nicht ganz richtig. Es ist immer Vcore+MHz = irgendwann im PT. Nicht nur der Vcore ist relevant für PT.
Kannst ja auch 1,05v Dauerspannung bei 1700MHz anlegen. Da wirste bestimmt nicht ins PT rennen. Wohl eher bei 60-70% landen.


----------



## Madfurion (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich hab gerade etwas mit dem Takt und der Spannung herumgetestet. 
1500mhz liefen bei 0,8V noch stabil und 1800 gingen auch bei 0,85V. Ob das noch niedriger geht hab ich nicht mehr getestet aber ist schon sehr spannend was da geht


----------



## tigra456 (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Kann es denn sein das meine GTX 1070 SC bei 100% Powertarget am Limit arbeitet und deshalb Drops drin sind ?

Denke Metro ist da der bessere Bench, da er mehr Last generiert wie ein Heavenbenchmark/Valleybenchmark...

Weil wenn ich das Target auf 112% setzte sind weniger und nicht so niedrige Drops drin ?

Die EVGA GTX 1070 SC hat ja nur eine Stromaufnahme von 150 Watt max ab Werk...


----------



## liqu90 (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade etwas mit dem Takt und der Spannung herumgetestet.
> 1500mhz liefen bei 0,8V noch stabil und 1800 gingen auch bei 0,85V. Ob das noch niedriger geht hab ich nicht mehr getestet aber ist schon sehr spannend was da geht



Also bei mit sind es 1723MHz bei 0,80v. Irgendwas umm die 1700 laufen denke ich alle Karten. 




tigra456 schrieb:


> Kann es denn sein das meine GTX 1070 SC bei 100% Powertarget am Limit arbeitet und deshalb Drops drin sind ?
> Denke Metro ist da der bessere Bench, da er mehr Last generiert wie ein Heavenbenchmark/Valleybenchmark...
> Weil wenn ich das Target auf 112% setzte sind weniger und nicht so niedrige Drops drin ?
> Die EVGA GTX 1070 SC hat ja nur eine Stromaufnahme von 150 Watt max ab Werk...



Ja kann gut sein, das Metro mehr Last erzeugt. Meine Valley Ergebnisse waren auch nicht alle Gamestable. 
Klar kann es sein, das deine Karte bei 2000MHz im 100% PT hängt. Deswegen überprüfe mal mit GPU-Z wo du stehst mit deinem PT.

EDIT:
Bei mir waren es bei 2000MHz und 0,95v = ~90% TDP. Sind 153W, Hätte ich also noch das normale Jetstream BIOS drauf gehabt, dann wäre ich auch im PT gewesen. Derzeit teste ich aber mit dem GameRockPremium  = 170W. 
Demnach wirst du denke ich ins PT, bei 100%, rauschen. 
Zur Not schau einfach das du den Takt auf 1950 senkst. Da wirst du, wenn überhaupt, 1-2FPS verlieren.

Vllt stellt dir Duvar ja sein FTW Bios zur Verfügung. Wobei, die FTW hat 2x 8-Pin Anschlüsse, die SC ja nur 1x 8-Pin. Das sollte dann wohl eher nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Er könnte dein Bios testen (Gamrock Premium) und ja, er sollte bei 0.8V um die 1700MHz rum erreichen, mit 0.85V knapp über 1800MHz oder halt um den Dreh, je nach Glück und mit 0.95V Richtung 1950-2000MHz landen.
In etwa so eingestellt ist man mit diesen 3 Profilen erstmal gut bedient, meine Karte braucht um die 2100MHz zu knacken 1.031V, was immer noch weniger ist als die Spannung von 1.062V ab Werk.
Der Sprung von Profil 3 auf 4 ist aber nicht mehr wirklich lohnenswert, ich zocke je nach Game mit Profil 1-3.
Ach und ja mit dem neuen Treiber kann es zu nun instabilen Profilen kommen, je nach Optimierung und neuer Auslastung der Karten durch den Treiber ist es also gut möglich, dass man seine Profile um 1-2 Booststufen runterstufen muss.
Hab schon den ein oder anderen Blackscreen in Heaven bekommen, so ist das nun mal, wenn man zu nah am Limit operieren lässt.
Normalerweise sollte man seine stabilen Taktraten ausloten und diese dann nochmals um 1-2 Booststufen senken als kleinen Puffer.


----------



## liqu90 (17. August 2016)

*(NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Er könnte dein Bios testen (Gamrock Premium) und ja, er sollte bei 0.8V um die 1700MHz rum erreichen, mit 0.85V knapp über 1800MHz oder halt um den Dreh, je nach Glück und mit 0.95V Richtung 1950-2000MHz landen.
> 
> Ach und ja mit dem neuen Treiber kann es zu nun instabilen Profilen kommen, je nach Optimierung und neuer Auslastung der Karten durch den Treiber ist es also gut möglich, dass man seine Profile um 1-2 Booststufen runterstufen muss.
> Hab s.



Hier das GameRockPrem BIOS 
File-Upload.net - premium.rom

Ja deine angegeben Werte, sollten nach den anderen Referenzen die wir hier bekommen haben, ein relativ gutes Mittel darstellen. In die Region kommt denke ich wirklich jede Karte. 

Ja, der aktuelle Treiber ist echt Grütze. Tatsächlich funktioniert der 368.95 Hotfix, bei mir, am besten.
@Duvar: hattest du auch eine Fehlermeldung bei 3dMark mit dem Hotfixtreiber ? Also Test läuft, aber Treiber konnte nicht verifiziert werden, oder was auch immer da stand.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ja der Treiber (Hotfix) ist kein valider Treiber. Glaub nur WHQL Treiber bekommen valid result angezeigt, Beta Treiber werden dort nicht akzeptiert in deren Ranking.


----------



## Dellwin (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Also ich bin mittlerweile sehr zufrieden mit meiner 980Ti. 

Dss Power Limit Problem hat sich gelöst,nachdem ich das BIOS der Extreme drafugepackt hatte. 

Alltagstauglich sind bei mir 1450/2000 die ich jetzt immer nutze. 

Werde aber noch ein zweites Bios ausprobieren mit Undervolten und gucken was da noch so geht.


----------



## swatmugga (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hat noch jemand die Erfahrung gemacht das der EVGA Presicion die vorgegebenen Voltage Werte in der Grafik wenn man ein Spiel startet einfach abändert und versetzt?

Bin ich am Limit und deshalb macht er das automatisch?


----------



## DaHell63 (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ist Pascal bei den Treibern  eine solche DIVA?
Meine GTX 980 ti hat bis jetzt jeden Treiber ohne Probleme gefressen.
368.81/369.05/369.09 und jetzt der 372.54 und in keinem Benchmark oder Spiel Probleme.

Vielleicht gehe ich auch nicht soweit an die Grenze wie Ihr und es hat dadurch keine Auswirkung.


----------



## brooker (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

... grenzwertiges resultiert meistens mit einem Treiber-Absturz. Pixelfehler usw. hatte ich mit der 980ti nie.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Pixelfehler habe ich nur, wenn ich den Speicher zu weit übertakte.
Pascal ist denke ich mal auch keine Diva, nur wenn man so nah am Limit optimiert, ohne Pufferzone, sprich bei einer Booststufe höher es zu abstürzen kommt, 
kann es gut sein, dass wenn mal ein neuer Treiber kommt, der die Karte stärker auslastet etc es instabil wird und man sein Profil dementsprechend leicht anpassen muss.
Will bei sowas nicht direkt den Treiber als Fehlerquelle sehen, die Games von mir laufen auf jeden Fall nun wieder stabil, musste nur um eine Booststufe runter. (bei zB Doom)

Edit: Nach 90 min Doom 4K max Settings, max Verbrauch 167W bei 0.95V 2012/4450MHz.
Max Temp 64°C bei max 69% Fanspeed (1898RPM)
Hab eine bissl aggressive Lüfterkurve...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (18. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Reddit zum Stabilitätsproblem mit dem neuesten Treiber:
https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4y51hv/nvidia_37254_overclock_instability_issues/


----------



## liqu90 (18. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



claster17 schrieb:


> Reddit zum Stabilitätsproblem mit dem neuesten Treiber:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4y51hv/nvidia_37254_overclock_instability_issues/



Cool danke.
Was ich in den Kommentaren so lese, bewirkt der aktuelle Treiber genau das, wie beim Hotfix 368.95.
Dem einen bringt es was, dem anderen nicht. Wobei bei den einzellnen Kommentaren nicht ersichtlich (partiell schon) ist, wie die Karte eingestellt ist. 
Daher leider weniger aussagekräftig. lediglich der TE auf Reddit spiegelt ungefähr das wieder, was wir schon wissen 
Da finde ich die Infpormationen, die wir mit der Hand voll Leuten hier im Thread, sammel deutsam aufschlussreicher  .
Ein Großteil der Leute hat hier mittlerweile sein eigene GRenze ausgelotet.


----------



## swatmugga (18. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal ein Bild meines "Problems".

Warum läuft die Karte im Temp. und Powerlimit wenn sie laut Graph gerade mal 65 % Powertarget und 61°C hat?

Temperaturtarget steht im Menü auf 83°C. PT steht auf 112 %.


----------



## liqu90 (18. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Der Graph macht keinen sinn. (unten im Anhang)


Deine wirkliche ausnutzung des TDP siehst du im GPU-Z unter PowerConsumption (in %). Da wird dir die TDP im 0,5 sec angezeigt und refresht.

Deine aktuelle Temp zeigt dir ja dein Tool  im Livemenu an. da kannst du ja sehen, ob du 83°C hast oder nicht. 

Throttled denn deine Karte, oder passt sie nur die Vcore werte an ?


----------



## naddel81 (18. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich hab nun meinen 24/7 Takt gefunden.
> 
> 1465/2000 bei nur 1.19V.
> 
> ...




bei mir sieht es so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



getestet mit heaven. PerCap Reason: VRel.

Ingame sieht es genau so aus: http://abload.de/img/performanceingamemrudc.png

Was bedeutet das? Ich vermute die Spannung beschränkt da. Aber der Takt geht nicht runter. Die Karte läuft den Benchmark stabil ab (so wie auch den 3D Mark). Habe einen Asic von 84,7%.


----------



## liqu90 (18. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Guck mal hier: 
Can someone explain PerfCap for me? | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## naddel81 (18. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

danke, also völlig normal.


----------



## Dellwin (19. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



naddel81 schrieb:


> bei mir sieht es so aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nadine,nutze mal nen FS Extreme oder Ultra Benchmark und lass mal im Hintergrund Afterburner laufen mit der "Power Limit" & "Voltage Limit" Anzeige.


----------



## tigra456 (19. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

So nachdem ich das mit der Hitze nicht in den Griff bekommen habe, ist die 1070 SC verkauft.
Ich weiß nicht ganz der richtige Thread aber mein Kumpel meint durch die beschissene Kühlleistung sei EVGA unten druch.

Ich denke der Platinenaufbau der FTW ist besser. Siehe PCGH Heft und der Kühler ist auch größer und besser.
Was meint ihr UV Spezis ?

Mein Kumpel meint Palit Game Rock hätte wenigstens einen Kupferkühler.
Ich sehe den Vorteil des Service bei EVGA.

Denke eine 1070 FTW kann man auch unter 60 Grad bekommen und das wäre doch ganz ok dann.

Oder ich gebe es mir deckig und bestelle eine 1070 FTW Hybrid vor. (Aber 579 uff)


----------



## liqu90 (19. August 2016)

*(NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Guck  mal die Posts von Duvar. Besitzt ebenfalls die EGVA FTW. Da solltest du einen sehr guten Eindruck von der Karte bekommen.

Ich hab die Jetstream. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. 
Hat allerdings nur 150wstt TDP. Die Gamerock hat 170watt. Die FTW 185. 
Aber durch das Dualbios kannst du dir jedes BIOS draufspielen. Habe derzeit das GameRockPremium drauf. Dadurch lief meine Karte besser


----------



## Ion (19. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Oder ich gebe es mir d*r*eckig und bestelle eine 1070 FTW Hybrid vor. (Aber 579 uff)



Würde ja zu deinem Avatar passen 
Und wenn du es mal mit der MSI versuchst?


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Wenn dir die Temps extrem wichtig sind, dann krall dir die Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hast halt nicht den super EVGA Support wenn was ist. Mit der Gainward wirst du aber vermutlich glücklich. Preislich ist die auch attraktiv.


----------



## Madfurion (19. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



liqu90 schrieb:


> Guck  mal die Posts von Duvar. Besitzt ebenfalls die EGVA FTW. Da solltest du einen sehr guten Eindruck von der Karte bekommen.
> 
> Ich hab die Jetstream. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
> Hat allerdings nur 150wstt TDP. Die Gamerock hat 170watt. Die FTW 185.
> Aber durch das Dualbios kannst du dir jedes BIOS draufspielen. Habe derzeit das GameRockPremium drauf. Dadurch lief meine Karte besser



Jetzt ist mir gerade eben erst aufgefallen dass die 1070 Phönix GS nur 150Watt als TDP hat. Hatte mich schon gewundert warum bei den GPU_Z Bildern alle Gamerock Besitzer 10% weniger TDP hatten  Komme mit den 171 (114%) aber auch gut klar, meistens sind es nur 135 Watt


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (19. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



tigra456 schrieb:


> So nachdem ich das mit der Hitze nicht in den Griff bekommen habe, ist die 1070 SC verkauft.
> Ich weiß nicht ganz der richtige Thread aber mein Kumpel meint durch die beschissene Kühlleistung sei EVGA unten druch.
> 
> Ich denke der Platinenaufbau der FTW ist besser. Siehe PCGH Heft und der Kühler ist auch größer und besser.
> ...



Ne Hybrid ist Geldverschwendung, Luftkühlung reicht vollkommen aus!
Empfehle wie immer EVGA.


----------



## tigra456 (19. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Meine GTX 1070 SC  war ansich zufrieden stellend.

Mir sind temps und Lautstärke wichtig.
Wobei ich das mit dem UV egal bei welcher Karte nochmal probier.

EVGA war bisher immer gut.  Dachte nur nicht das ich der Unterschied der Platine und des Kühlers bei der SC und der FTW so stark bemerkbar machen.  Hab denen etwas die Hucke vollgeheult
aber n Rabatt auf ne neue Karte lies sich nicht aushandeln.

Spulenfiepen haben im schlimmsten Fall alle.  Was übrig bleibt ist der gute und unkomplizierte Service von EVGA den ich bisher immer zu schätzen wusste.

Denke ne FTW wird da am besten sein.
Der Preisaufschlag für ne Hybrid scheint mir bissl zu heftig. Wobei die bestimmt geile Temps hat...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Meine GTX 1070 SC  war ansich zufrieden stellend.
> 
> Mir sind temps und Lautstärke wichtig.
> Wobei ich das mit dem UV egal bei welcher Karte nochmal probier.
> ...



Die FTW ist zufriedenstellend. Hatte maximal 64°C bei 35% Lüfterumdrehung. Das ist verdammt leise.
Wenn du schon zur Hybrid greifen wolltest, kannst du dir gleich den Morpheus holen. Der passt überall drauf und kühlt mindestens genauso gut


----------



## Shzlmnzl (20. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Also ich höre meine FTW selbst bei 40‰ Lüfter nicht aus meinem Nanoxia DS2 nicht heraus.
Läuft auch bei 1v auf 2000mhz stabil. 
Würde evtl mit bisserl weniger Spannung auch noch gehen...


----------



## tigra456 (20. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

DANKE Jungs für die Tipps.


Da geht noch was. Meine 1070 SC ist leider verkauft und ich mühe mich noch mit der Suche nach Ersatz rum. 

Aber ich denke zwischen 0,975 und 0,950 V sollten drin sein. Siehe meine letzten Tests. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, das ich die Werte nicht langzeit-mäßig gesichert habe.

Komisch das die drecks SC nicht von den 70 Grad-Werten weg wollte.


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Viele sind ja auf der Suche nach 1070 FTW Tests:

Review: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 - Graphics - HEXUS.net (Titan X Pascal auch mit von der Partie) 

Hier gibts auch noch was: Where is a single gtx 1070 ftw review? - EVGA Forums

Der Hexus Test ist noch ok, aber der von bjorn oder wie der heisst ist net so dolle, da ist iwas faul, vor allem bei den Verbrauchsmessungen^^


----------



## tigra456 (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Also meinen EVGA Kritiker-Kumpel mal überstimmt.

Habe mir jetzt ne EVGA GTX 1070 FTW bestellt, musste zwar was zum Verkauf der SC drauf legen aber dass passt schon.

EVGA war schon immer gut und wie PCGH gesagt hat, wers nutzen kann, hat mit der FTW seine Freude. 

(Dachte nur nicht das ich damit auch gemeint bin 


Boah die wird dann auch Voltage-mäßig richtig gedrückt....


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Am Ende hast du dann bestimmt die Beste von uns allen hier .


----------



## tigra456 (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Auf das kommt es mir nicht an. Aber wenn sich bei 2000/4500 MHz durchs UV die Temps sich entsprechend verbessern...alles um 60 Grad oder drunter wäre schon bombe.
Dann wär ich mega happy.

Jetzt hoffen wir erstmal, dass ich keine Fiep-Bombe bekomme.


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Habt ihr das Hexus Review angeschaut? Die Titan X Pascal ist ja auch dabei, mit der wäre ich schon eher zufrieden^^
Hoffe die 1080 Ti wird nicht zu teuer 

Edit:

Optimiert läuft die Karte mit 2000MHz rum und verbraucht mit 0.95V bei Doom @ 4K max 159W und im Schnitt 139W.
Da kann man echt nicht meckern bei der Performance und dem Verbrauch nach dem tuning.


----------



## tigra456 (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Bedeutet das du die 2000/4500 bei 100% Powertarget (theoretisch sogar knapp unter 90%) schaffst ?

edit: hast du es mal mit 90% Target probiert ?


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Powertarget brauchst du nicht anrühren. Einfach Spannung soweit es geht senken.
100% Powertarget sind bei der FTW 215W.
Mit der Optimierung landet man dann bei ca 65% im Schnitt @ 4K, vllt bei Full HD bissl weniger.
Musst dann nur 65 mal 2.15W (1% von 215W) rechnen, oder halt 215 mal 0,65.


----------



## Madfurion (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Hexus Review angeschaut? Die Titan X Pascal ist ja auch dabei, mit der wäre ich schon eher zufrieden^^
> Hoffe die 1080 Ti wird nicht zu teuer
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Kann den Watt Verbrauch bei 0,95V nur bestätigten, Pascal ist da echt richtig sparsam (90-95%% von 150W bei der Gainward GS) .


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Kann ich mit meiner @ 2070 und 0,95V bestätigen.
Werde aber auf die 1080 wechseln .


----------



## tigra456 (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Kurze Verständnisfrage nachdem die GTX 1070 FTW die Platine der 1080 hat.  Sind 100 % gleich 180 W.
 Das normale BIOS erlaubt +12 % Also 112 % das sind so 201 Watt.  Das Slave BIOS erlaubt noch mal 10 % mehr Also 212% mein ich, das sind 219,1 Watt.

Edit- Siehe Test PCGH.


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Wechsel lieber auf die Ti, damit es sich auch lohnt.
Kannst ja die Karte auch hier im Forum oder woanders verkaufen, musst ja nicht unbedingt StepUp nutzen.
Siehst ja in etwa wo die 1080 Ti landet, wenn du den Hexus link anschaust, welchen ich gepostet habe.
Musst da nur berücksichtigen, dass es sich um eine Ref Titan X  handelt und die ab Werk nicht so hoch getaktet ist.
Eine 1080 Ti mit 2100MHz wird da noch sicher 30% auf die Werte der TitanX aus dem Test drauf packen.

Edit: Siehe hier wegen deiner Verständnisfrage: Geforce GTX 1070: Custom-Designs in der Ubersicht - bis zu 300 Watt Powertarget [Update]


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

So oder so mache ich Verlust - mit einem Verkauf im Forum sogar noch mehr, oder nicht?


----------



## tigra456 (21. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Noch mal für mich: 100% Powertarget sind 215 Watt...
Somit sind maximal 262 Watt möglich (bei 122%) ?

Okay dann bin ich fälschlicherweise davon ausgegangen, dass TDP das gleiche wie Powertarget ist.
Jetzt muss ich googeln und schauen wo da der Unterschied liegt...

EDIT: kapiert. TDP ist die Regel-Abwärme ab Werk. Powertarget ist was die Karte an Saft real nehmen darf.


----------



## liqu90 (22. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Kann den Watt Verbrauch bei 0,95V nur bestätigten, Pascal ist da echt richtig sparsam (90-95%% von 150W bei der Gainward GS) .



Ja die sind wirklich erste Sahne 
Macht richtig Spaß die Grenzen auszuloten und gleichfalls zu sehen wie sparsam sie dabei ist 



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Kann ich mit meiner @ 2070 und 0,95V bestätigen.
> Werde aber auf die 1080 wechseln .


Du bist still mit deiner Karte. Die hat eh in der Lotterie gewonnen haha. 
Du willst die wirklich freiwillig weggeben? :O
Wenn ja, dann verifiziere deine Werte. Ich denke es gibt einige Leute die gutes Geld dafür zahlen. 
Klar hast du @stock ca. 30% Mehrleistung zur FE, aber bei deiner Karte die anscheinend so unfassbar gut geht würde ich mir das überlegen, ob es das Wert ist 



tigra456 schrieb:


> Kurze Verständnisfrage nachdem die GTX 1070 FTW die Platine der 1080 hat.  Sind 100 % gleich 180 W.
> Das normale BIOS erlaubt +12 % Also 112 % das sind so 201 Watt.  Das Slave BIOS erlaubt noch mal 10 % mehr Also 212% mein ich, das sind 219,1 Watt
> Edit- Siehe Test PCGH.


Ja, ich htatte in der PCGH-Print  auch gelesen, das die FTW bei 100% = 185 Watt haben soll. Aber auf der Seite von EVGA wird sie auch mit 215Watt angegeben. Alles andere wäre auch Quatsch, da die EVGA SC 1x-8Pin hat bei 170Watt und die FTW soll mit 2x8-PIN dann nur 185Watt haben  . Wäre völliger Quatsch. Da wird PCGH denke ich einen Fehler gemacht haben.


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Habe mal all meine Profile erneut angepasst, der neue Treiber hat ja hier und da für instabile Profile gesorgt.
Falls ihr auch den Treiber 372.54 WQHL installiert habt, könnt ihr gerne eure Ergebnisse mal hier posten.
Eins vorweg, das sind Gaming Profile, habe den Speicher also nicht bis ans Limit getaktet (+700MHz Limit), begnüge mich mit nur +400MHz.

Hier die Resultate:

Profil 1 und 2 lasse ich mal außen vor. Wie gehabt, nur die Grafikscores beachten.

P3: 0.9V bei 1949/2202MHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

P4: 0.95V bei 2012/2202MHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

P5: 1V bei 2114/2202MHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Firestrike Ultra mit P5: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Man kann schön sehen, wie der Leistungssprung in den Scores abnimmt, obwohl mehr Takt drauf gegeben wird beim Sprung von 0,95V auf 1V.
Der Sprung von 0,9V auf 0,95V hatte noch rund +700 Punkte gebracht, obwohl die Taktsteigerung hier deutlich geringer ist...
+50MHz Takt bringen also zunächst +700 Punkte und die darauf folgenden +100MHz gerade mal die Hälfte.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (23. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Habe mal all meine Profile erneut angepasst, der neue Treiber hat ja hier und da für instabile Profile gesorgt.
> Falls ihr auch den Treiber 372.54 WQHL installiert habt, könnt ihr gerne eure Ergebnisse mal hier posten.
> Eins vorweg, das sind Gaming Profile, habe den Speicher also nicht bis ans Limit getaktet (+700MHz Limit), begnüge mich mit nur +400MHz.
> 
> ...



Wie du immer anmerkst, dass nur die Grafikscores beobachtet werden sollen.
Keine Sorge, wir machen nichts falsch .

Editiere hier nochmal meine Scores rein!


----------



## claster17 (23. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Man kann schön sehen, wie der Leistungssprung in den Scores abnimmt, obwohl mehr Takt drauf gegeben wird beim Sprung von 0,95V auf 1V.
> Der Sprung von 0,9V auf 0,95V hatte noch rund +700 Punkte gebracht, obwohl die Taktsteigerung hier deutlich geringer ist...
> +50MHz Takt bringen also zunächst +700 Punkte und die darauf folgenden +100MHz gerade mal die Hälfte.



Das dürfte am zu langsamen Speicher liegen. GDDR5X wäre hier eigentlich angebracht gewesen.


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini ErklÃ¤rung How to Bios mod mit noch verÃ¤nderbaren Spannungen*

Chris was geht, waren deine Taktraten net mehr stable mit dem neuen Treiber, dachte kommen noch Resultate?
Hier mal mit bissl schnellerem Speichertakt @ 1V NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Mit dem anderen Treiber hatte ich ja 21k geknackt...

Edit: Bissl höherer Score NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## Dellwin (24. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

So verabschiede mich von diesem Thread. Ist zu unübersichtlich geworden.


----------



## tigra456 (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

So meine FTW ist da.

Wie du +/- 60 Grad hin bekommst ist mir schleierhaft. Hast du die Lüfterkurve verändert ?
Das klappt nur wenn ich alle meine Lüfter auf "Turbo" stelle. Dann sind 59 Grad bei 2000 MHZ möglich.
Aber zu laut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:Zeig mal bitte dein Volt und dein Fan-Kurve


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich hab direkt die Karte aufgeschraubt und andere WLP drauf gemacht, mache ich immer .
Erfahrungsgemäß ist die Paste die schon drauf war nämlich leicht bröselig und hart.

Wie siehts mit Lüfterkonfiguration aus bei dir?

@Duvar, Ergebnisse kommen noch rein, leider keine Zeit grad, da Prüfungen


----------



## tigra456 (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Die Lüferkurve habe ich mal Stock gelassen. Aber dann geht sie natürlich wieder hoch bis 70 Grad und 71% Fanspeed.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Achsoo, ja mit nem Radiator ist das immer sone Sache. Als ich meine H110i GT im Deckel hatte, waren die Temps auch nicht so gut. 
Würde dir vielleicht mal vorschlagen viel Lüfterkonfigurationen zu testen, aber natürlich kann ich verstehen, wenn du dazu keine Lust hast, ich selbst hatte die auch nicht, bei 4 verschiedenen Wasserkühlungspostionen, 8 verschiedenen Lüftern und 5 verschiedenen Lüfteranordnungen..

Hab immer mit nem Spiel gestestet, ne halbe oder ne Stunde lang, mit HWMonitor die Temps angeguckt und dann noch 2x wiederholt und den Mittelwert gebildet.
Würde dir vielleicht vorschlagen den Radiator in der Front oben reinzumachen, den Lüfter darunter so zu lassen, nen Lüffi unten rein zur GPU blasend und den Lüfter, der dem Radiator weicht, in den Deckel zu machen. 
Probieren geht natürlich über studieren, aber nunja, wer hat schon Lust ein paar Tage mit Lüfterkonstellationen zu verschwenden .


----------



## Duvar (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Tigra optimiere erstmal deine Karte.
Kannst es ja mal mit max 0.9V probieren zu beginn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




0.9V bei 1949MHz rum (Teste lieber mit 1949MHz obwohl screenshot was anderes zeigt, je nach Game sind 1961+ instabil bei mir @ 4k.)
0,875V bei 1873MHz
0.85V 1835MHz
0.825V bei 1784MHz
0.8V bei 1746MHz

Vllt läuft dies ja bei dir auch. 
Deine Lüfterkurve solltest du natürlich auch optimieren. Bis 40°C auf 30%, ab 50°C auf 50% und ab 60°C auf 60% und bis 70°C bleibt es auf 60%, ab 80°C auf 80%, also ab 70°C wird es richtig aggressiv. 
Kannst natürlich auch nach deinen eigenen Vorlieben anpassen, ich finde 60% sind natürlich hörbar, aber noch tolerierbar.
Was wäre denn bei dir dein absolutes Lüfterlimit in %, womit du dich anfreunden könntest?


----------



## tigra456 (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist mir 1936 durchgelaufen. 58 Grad max und 58 % Akustik war echt ok.


----------



## Duvar (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Na also, geht doch 
Nachdem du dieses Profil nun abgespeichert hast, erweiterst du die Curve von diesem Profil weiter auf 0,95V bei zb 2012MHz.
Musst drauf achten, dass dabei nicht noch andere Werte mit hochgehen, also nur den Punkt bei 0,95V au 2012 stellen, übernehmen und dann passt sich der Rest ja an, 
aber aufpassen, dass die vorherigen Werte auch nicht mit hochgehen ein wenig.
Wenn dies dann läuft, teste mal 1V bei 2100MHz, falls dies dann auch läuft, kannst du jedem Profil zB +400MHz Speichertakt verpassen.
Dann hast du schon mal 3 Profile, ich persönlich habe noch 2 weitere mit 0,85V und 0,8V, die Werte dazu siehst du ja in meinem vorherigen post.
Bedenke auch, dass es heute richtig warm ist, bei diesen sommerlichen Temps steigt unweigerlich auch die Temperatur unserer Komponenten.
Falls die 58% zu laut sind, kannst du es auch auf 50% laufen lassen bis 70°C, sollte auch passen, nur dann verlierst du vllt einen weiteren Booststep von 13MHz, wenn die Karte gen 70°C wandert.


----------



## tigra456 (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fällt auf 1987 max 60 Grad und max 60 %


----------



## Duvar (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Supi passt doch. Jetzt noch wie oben erwähnt die restlichen Profile erstellen und +400MHz Memoryclock und du bist vorerst durch und kannst anfangen längere Tests zu machen.
Sobald du siehst, dass es über 1-2 Stunden stabil ist in deinen Games, kannst du versuchen jedes Profil um ein Booststep zu erhöhen, so dass es zB bei deinem zuletzt eingestellten Profil nicht auf 1987MHz fällt, sondern auf 2000.
Dies führst du solange weiter bis du das Maximum bei deiner Karte erreicht hast, aber bis Dato scheint die Karte ganz OK zu sein.


----------



## tigra456 (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Also das mit 2100 bei 1.00 V klappt nicht ohne Grafikfehler. Muss da weiter runter. ..ich teste weiter. THX



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Achsoo, ja mit nem Radiator ist das immer sone Sache. Als ich meine H110i GT im Deckel hatte, waren die Temps auch nicht so gut.
> Würde dir vielleicht mal vorschlagen viel Lüfterkonfigurationen zu testen, aber natürlich kann ich verstehen, wenn du dazu keine Lust hast, ich selbst hatte die auch nicht, bei 4 verschiedenen Wasserkühlungspostionen, 8 verschiedenen Lüftern und 5 verschiedenen Lüfteranordnungen..
> 
> Hab immer mit nem Spiel gestestet, ne halbe oder ne Stunde lang, mit HWMonitor die Temps angeguckt und dann noch 2x wiederholt und den Mittelwert gebildet.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte es vorher so. Bin mir aber nun unschlüssig was der Grafikkarte am meisten bringt.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Das mit dem Netzteil verstehe ich nicht. Bläst es kalte Luft nach oben? Das geht doch gar nicht, oder?
So hätte ich es dir vorgeschlagen, außer dass du vielleicht den 120er oder ggf. einen 140er näher an den 140er machst und noch unten einen rein, der zur GPU bläst.


----------



## tigra456 (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Nee das NT zieht unten rein und pustet nach hinten raus.
Ich wollte nur die Ansaugung der Grafik bildlich darstellen.

Toll so wars bis heute morgen noch 
Ich basten die Tage mal. Grafiktemps hab ich ja jetzt zum vergleichen...


----------



## Ion (25. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich hab heute mal versucht meine 980Ti weiter zu übertakten, aber aktuell rausche ich direkt ins Temp. Limit.
Wenn ich den Lüfter auf 100% drehe, erreicht die GPU dennoch ~83°C

Dann muss ich wohl bis zum Winter warten


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Welches Modell hast du denn? Undervolting, WLP - Austausch, Airflow etc versucht zu optimieren nehme ich mal stark an und was heisst versucht weiter zu übertakten?
Wie steht es denn um deine aktuellen Taktraten und bei welcher Spannung?


----------



## Ion (26. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hab die MSI 980Ti 6G
Läuft bei den aktuellen Temperaturen mit ~1450MHz bei 1.167V (Mem auf 3600)

Undervolting ist ja per PT-Limit (~75%) kein Problem, läuft damit auch ausgezeichnet.
Kryonaut ist bereits nachgerüstet, Airflow ist im ITX Gehäuse schwierig zu optimieren 

Ich hab mir bereits ein Bios geschrieben, welches das PT Limit etwas erhöht, da die Karte ständig ins Limit gelaufen ist.

Es sollte noch etwas mehr Takt möglich sein, aber das Temp Limit macht mir das zunichte. Nur ein Nerd übertaktet auch bei 28° C Raumtemp.


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

PT bei der 980 Ti stärker zu senken soll ja nicht wirklich ratsam sein laut Igor von Toms. Detaillierte Effizienzbetrachtung - GTX 1070/1080 vs. GTX 980 Ti: Effizienzanalyse & Leistungsaufnahme
Ok in einem ITX Gehäuse hast du es natürlich nicht so leicht, tja das ist dann wohl der Preis für die Kompaktheit, passt aber noch unter den Voraussetzungen.
Hinzu kommen noch diese sommerlichen Temps... Nichts desto trotz hast du eine schnelle kleine Rakete.


----------



## Ion (26. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Das minimale PT liegt auch bei 150W. Was soll die Karte da noch leisten, wenn 100% 275W entsprechen? Eine 1070 oder 80 muss da ja nur 50-100W runter. Ein etwas unfairer Vergleich in meinen Augen.
Die Grenze über die ich bei meiner nicht gehen darf, liegt irgendwo zwischen 65 und 70%. Ich habs noch nicht genau getestet. Solange ich darüber bleibe, liegt der Takt irgendwo im Bereich von 1250MHz. Die Leistung liegt damit im Schnitt bei einer leicht übertakteten Titan X.


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

So war das nicht gemeint, es geht ja um die Frametimes und mir ist nicht ganz klar, ab wann die bei der 980 Ti extremst schlecht ausfallen, also ab wv % Power Target Senkung.
Vielleicht ja schon bei 75% PT?


----------



## Ion (26. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich habs bei meiner gerade mal getestet. Bis 60% ist alles gut, darunter  brechen die FPS weg und es entstehen längere Frametimes.

Aber mal was anderes:
Derzeit liegen unter normaler Last 1342MHz an, welche auch gehalten werden. Könnte mir jemand das Bios so modifizieren, dass unter Last dauerhaft 1400MHz anliegen? (Alternativ aufzeigen wie das funktioniert)

Dropbox - GM200OC1.rar


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Frag doch mal bei dem hier, der erstellt es dir exakt nach deinen Wünschen,  wv max PT oder bei welcher Spannung die 1400MHz anliegen sollen, Lüfterkurve usw usf Nvidia GTX 900 cards custom bios (upon request )
Helfende Links zum selber lernen sind auf Seite 1 zu finden, wenn du die mal durchliest, wirst du es sicher auch selber schaffen.
Ich hab im Moment leider überhaupt keine Tools etc auf dem Rechner, da ich den formatiert habe, ansonsten kann es sich eventuell mal wolflux anschauen.
Kannst ihn ja mal anschreiben.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Alles klar.. wird erstmal nichts von mir geben...
Der neue Treiber bringt meine Boostkurve zum Absturz (also mein OC ist jetzt unstable).
Super.. keine Lust mehr alles neu zu machen. Jetzt komme ich nicht mal mehr auf 2100MHz mit 1,095V. NVIDIA will sich wohl etwas bei mir verscherzen. Wenn AMD auch sowas bringt, dann steige ich einfach auf PS4 um


----------



## Ion (28. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber bringt meine Boostkurve zum Absturz (also mein OC ist jetzt unstable).



Dann nutz doch einfach den alten Treiber wieder?


----------



## tigra456 (28. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

So Lüfersetting im Gehäuse umgestellt: 

*Vorher:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Nachher:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit ließen sich bei stärkerer Lüftereinstellung des Gehäuse ein niedriger Lärmpegel und Temps realisieren.
(Arbeite nur mit der AI Suite 3 und den Voreinstellungen - hier nun die Eintstellung Turbo, was nun leiser ist wie vorher die Stufe normal)
Damit waren die Ergebnisse so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit Mission 2000 Mhz / 4500 Mhz bei unter 60 Grad erfüllt.

Wenn ich noch Lust habe, evtl noch etwas Feinschliff. (wer weis was ich noch raus bekomme)


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Na siehst du 
Jetzt noch ein Lüfter unten rein und die Karte würde vielleicht sogar noch Kühler werden.
Aber wenns so passt ist es auch gut 

@Ion: Leider zock ich Deus Ex usw. und brauche daher die neuesten Treiber


----------



## Karotte81 (28. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Seit ich meine Karte habe, spiele ich auch testweise mit den Werten rum und den Thread hab ich auch schon verfolgt. Für mich ist das Thema Undervolting völlig neu. 

Ich hatte die Karte schonmal auf 1.000V eingestellt mit leichtem OC, habe aber nun mal Duvars "0900er" Variante(nicht die am Telefon ) probiert. Ich habe die Taktraten im Curve Editor so gesetzt wie Duvar vor 2-3 Seiten geschrieben hat. 

Ein Bild habe ich angehängt. Habe auch vorhin den Tomb Raider DLC (Baba Yaga) damit durchgespielt, also scheint stabil zu laufen, bei Temps von max 58% bei 51% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. 

Ich habe schon probiert die 4500Mhz beim Speicher zu packen, aber da kassiere ich Bildfehler(mit anschließendem Tonausfall bis zum Neustart). 

Was ich da aber generell mal fragen möchte. Wie zur Hölle funktioniert das eigentlich bzw. warum? Warum die Hersteller nicht alles ans Limit setzen, Voltage sowie Takt von GPU und Speicher ist klar, aber warum ist denn nach unten hin soviel Luft? Da könnte man die Karte doch direkt mit 1V oder niedriger auf den Markt werfen. 

Aber ist wirklich eine interessante Sache, ich dachte vorher, weniger Spannung/Power, weniger Leistung, aber dass man die GPU kühler bekommt und noch OC betreiben kann ist schon etwas schräg. Ich habe noch keine großartigen Tests mit mehr Voltage und Powerlimit, nur ein bisschen, da kam ich aber irgendwie nicht so hoch, wobei ich da auch mehr auf den GPU Takt gesetzt habe, dass muss ich nochmal vergleichen. 

Abschließend gefragt, was kann ich noch tun? Schneller, leiser, besser und so 

Edit: Mal den Gegenvergleich gemacht mit viel Strom  Da gehts nun doch etwas höher. Zweites Bild angehängt.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ein Riesenunterschied ist das ja nicht gerade ..
Gerade mal 50MHz für 0,2V. Wenn du Tomb Raider ne Runde spielst, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass deine Taktraten stabil sind. Bei mir waren sie bspw in GTA V stabil, in Just Cause 3 sofort abgestürzt, in Battlefield 4 immer nach rund einer halben Stunde. 
Es kommt drauf an wie zickig das Spiel ist, das machts aus.

Hab meine Karte jetzt wieder auf 0,95V und 2070MHz laufen. Sobald ich die Werte davor verändere bekomme ich leichte rote Bildblitze, welche leider darauf hindeuten, dass der Takt mehr Spannung braucht, wenn ich ihn verändern will.
Mit 1,093V schaffe ich 2154MHz. Welche der beiden Einstellungen eigentlich läuft ist mir herzlich egal. Der Morpheus kommt zum Glück mit allem klar.

Zu deiner Frage mit den Herstellern - lieber das Gerät stabil für alle Fälle ausliefern, als eine Karte die ab und an Probleme macht und dann auch noch etliche male umgetauscht werden muss oder sich die Kunden gar beschweren.


----------



## Karotte81 (29. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ein Riesenunterschied ist das ja nicht gerade ..
> Gerade mal 50MHz für 0,2V.



Und ca. 100 beim Speicher. Aber ja, interessanterweise nicht, wobei ich bei dem Powersetup noch nicht das Ende ausgereizt habe. Der Speicher war auch schon 50Mhz höher und der Takt geht sicher auch noch etwas. Aber wofür ... Mir ist eigentlich nur wichtig das der GPU Takt über 2000 liegt(sieht einfach schöner aus ) und ich den Speicher Takt angehoben bekomme, dass soll ja eh deutlich sinnvoller sein als den GPU Takt. Aber bei 0.9 will er nicht auf 4500 gehen.


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Läuft bei euch^^
Findet einfach den sweetspot für euch. Bei chrisslyi ist es zB bei 2070MHz und auch wenn es höher geht, lohnt es sich nicht die Spannung derart zu steigern für 2 FPS mehr.
Sieht natürlich auf den ersten Blick viel aus 2070 vs 2154MHz, aber in der Realität bringt es kaum was und 0.95V max haben sich da als guter Spannungswert herauskristallisiert. 
Bei mir sind aktuell auch "nur" 2012MHz drin bei 0.95V @ 4K ist aber natürlich alles etwas schwieriger stabil zu bekommen, vor allem bei den zickigen Games.
Auf eine 1080Ti upzugraden wäre in meinem Fall wohl nicht verkehrt, falls die denn innerhalb der nächsten ~Monate kommt.


----------



## liqu90 (29. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Läuft bei euch^^
> 
> Sieht natürlich auf den ersten Blick viel aus 2070 vs 2154MHz, aber in der Realität bringt es kaum was und 0.95V max haben sich da als guter Spannungswert herauskristallisiert.
> .



Kann ich auch so bestätigen. (Wobei ich noch den Hotfix.95 Treiber nutze). 
Komme leider derzeit nicht dazu weitere Tests zu machen, geschweige denn überhaupt mal nur ansatzweise zu zocken.
Reicht nichtmal für einen Benchmarkdurchlauf


----------



## Ion (29. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei dem hier, der erstellt es dir exakt nach deinen Wünschen,  wv max PT oder bei welcher Spannung die 1400MHz anliegen sollen, Lüfterkurve usw usf Nvidia GTX 900 cards custom bios (upon request )
> Helfende Links zum selber lernen sind auf Seite 1 zu finden, wenn du die mal durchliest, wirst du es sicher auch selber schaffen.
> Ich hab im Moment leider überhaupt keine Tools etc auf dem Rechner, da ich den formatiert habe, ansonsten kann es sich eventuell mal wolflux anschauen.
> Kannst ihn ja mal anschreiben.



So, vielen Dank an dich.
Ich hab inzwischen den Dreh raus wie ich das Bios bearbeite.
Habe nun einen Takt von genau 1405/3600MHz bei 1.162V, die auch gehalten werden, da ich zusätzlich das PT-Limit etwas erhöht habe.

Bei der Spannung gehen zwar noch etwa 30MHz mehr, ich möchte mir aber einen kleinen Puffer lassen. Man weiß ja nie was zukünftige Spiele wie z. B. BF1 für Anforderungen haben 


Sobald es sich wieder etwas abgekühlt hat, schaue ich was mit mehr Spannung noch so möglich ist.


----------



## Karotte81 (29. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wo seh ich denn wieviel Spannung für meine GPU und/oder Mainboard erlaubt/vernünftig sind(nach oben)?

Bei Standardeinstellungen nimmt die Zotac meistens 1.0620V und hat einen Takt von 2037. Wenn ich Voltage 100% gebe, läuft sie im Schnitt mit 1.0900V mit 2037. Im Curve Editor beim Afterburner geht es aber ja noch viel höher, 1,1V bis hin zu 1.2V. Ich gehe mal davon aus, diese Werte sind Standardwerte. Kann das denn jede Karte? Oder kann ich wie gesagt iwo nachgucken was im Rahmen der Spezifikationen in Ordnung ist? Zudem, mein Mainboard, spielt das bei der ganzen Geschichte nicht auch eine Rolle? Was es verträgt, was es aushält? 

Ich habe ja bisher nur rumgespielt, undervolting mal nach Duvars Beiträgen eingestellt, aber im Grunde weiß ich einige elementare Dinge nicht. Ich habe zwar gelesen dass man ja eh fast nichts kaputt machen kann was man beim Afterburner einstellen kann, aber so ganz im blinden fischen ist auch blöd ...

Achja, und wieso nimmt sich die Karte eigentlich nicht direkt 1,1V und mehr, sobald man Voltage auf 100% stellt? Die Angabe 100% suggiert mir doch, dass er 100% zu der normalen Spannung hinzufügen darf. Denn von 1.0620V zu 1.0900V sind nicht gerade 100% ^^


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Woher willst du wissen wie viel Prozent es davor waren? Stand doch nicht da, oder? Also ist es auch möglich, dass 1,09V 100% sind. Bei den Pascal Karten gehen meines Wissen bis jetzt nur 1,093V mit späteren BIOS Mods dann vielleicht mehr.


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Die max Spannung wird nur angelegt, wenn man 100% einstellt bei der Spannung, demnach sind 1.093V 100%, ansonsten geht die Spannung nicht so weit hoch.
In der Voltage Curve werden zwar höhere Spannungen angezeigt, die werden aber nicht angelegt.
Damit lohnt es sich auch nicht rum zu spielen, es sei denn für einen Benchmark, wenn man das absolute Maximum der Karte ausloten will.
Ich empfehle max 0,95V 2000MHz+ und +400MHz Speichertakt, wenn die Karte dann noch zu lahm ist, dann ist die 1070 nix für euch.


----------



## Karotte81 (30. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Mit dem 0,9V Profil wird die Karte in den meisten Spielen kaum mehr als gute 50 Grad warm, der Lüfter ist bei 40-43, dazu noch mehr Power als standardmäßig vom Hersteller, ich käme nie auf die Idee, unzufrieden zu sein. 

Danke für die Infos zur Spannung, hat mich nur interessiert. Glaube viel und oft werde ich nicht mehr an meinen Profilen rumspielen. 

Nächster Schritt wird eher neues, modulares Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster, modulares Netzteil und generell etwas mehr Herr über die Kabel im Gehäuse werden. Da freu ich mich schon drauf, aber bisschen warten muss ich noch. Geld und so ^^


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Packt ihr eigentlich mit dem aktuellen Treiber über 21k Grafikscore? NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Ist folgender Treiber Geforce 372.70 WHQL Game-Ready für Battlefield 1 und Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Meine alte 980 Ti hat hier mehr gepackt... NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Sind doch einige gute 1070er unterwegs hier im Forum, mal sehen wer alles über 21k kommt.
Lets bench


----------



## swatmugga (31. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

--> Hat jemand auch die Erfarhung gemacht das bei der BF1 Beta mit dem aktuellen Treiber es zu Abstürzen / Bluescreens kommt? Hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie?

Passiert sporadisch beim booten des Spiels aber nur wenn ich den PrecisionX an hab. Ich hab das Gefühl das Spiel nutzt bestimmte Spannungs/Takt kombinationen die mein Chip nicht so mag.

Laufe zz. auf 2100MHZ stabil mit 1,03V und 4400MHZ RAM


----------



## liqu90 (31. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Packt ihr eigentlich mit dem aktuellen Treiber über 21k Grafikscore? NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> Ist folgender Treiber Geforce 372.70 WHQL Game-Ready für Battlefield 1 und Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
> Meine alte 980 Ti hat hier mehr gepackt... NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> 
> ...



Na der Treiber scheint ja wieder relativ stabil zu sein, oder?
Mit den letzteren, außer dem Hotfix.95, hattest du auch nie 21k oder ?

gruß Liqu



swatmugga schrieb:


> --> Hat jemand auch die Erfarhung gemacht das bei der BF1 Beta mit dem aktuellen Treiber es zu Abstürzen / Bluescreens kommt? Hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie?
> 
> Passiert sporadisch beim booten des Spiels aber nur wenn ich den PrecisionX an hab. Ich hab das Gefühl das Spiel nutzt bestimmte Spannungs/Takt kombinationen die mein Chip nicht so mag.
> 
> Laufe zz. auf 2100MHZ stabil mit 1,03V und 4400MHZ RAM



geh mal Testhalber für BF1 Beta 2-3 Booststufen runter. (1 Booststufe = 13 MHz)
Sind ja diverse Games bekannt die Probleme mit OC machen.


----------



## Karotte81 (31. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Packt ihr eigentlich mit dem aktuellen Treiber über 21k Grafikscore? NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> Ist folgender Treiber Geforce 372.70 WHQL Game-Ready für Battlefield 1 und Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
> Meine alte 980 Ti hat hier mehr gepackt... NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> 
> ...



3D Mark ist komisch. Standardsettings erreiche ich 19K iwas. Mit dem Undervolt Profil, welches nen übertakteten Speicher nutzt(300Mhz), aber elicht reduzierten GPU Takt(-25) erreiche ich großartige 6 Punkte mehr 
Scheint also sehr an dem Takt der GPU zu hängen?

Hab mal auf 2114Mhz/4428Mhz gestellt, dann erreicht er 20516.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (31. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Mit maximaler Taktung mit letztem Treiber (viel niedriger als mit Treibern davor) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4

Gleicher Takt, neuester Treiber NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4

Vor den zwei Treibern gingen 2150 locker, jetzt maximal 2120? Wtf Nvidia.. 
Und warum ist mein Treiber nicht verifizierbar für 3Dmark, ging doch auch bei dir Duvar..


----------



## Karotte81 (31. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

So, ich hab nochmal was getestet was ja auch auf Seite 1(wie ich heute gelesen habe) steht, eine Erklärung habe ich diesbezüglich aber nicht gefunden.

Ich erreiche mit meinem Undervolt Profil(0.9V, 4404/2050) im Firestorm 19373 Punkte bei der Grafik, Gesamt 14114. 
Wenn ich die gleichen Werte bei einem Profil mit Standardspannung benutze erreiche ich 19952(!!!) bei Grafik, Gesamt 14338. 

Und bei beiden Profilen wird der Takt konsequent auf 2050 gehalten, da fällt nichts. Wie kommt diese Diskrepanz zustande?  Ich wette wenn ich den Speicher auf Standard lasse, die GPU Takt aber noch auf 2100 anhebe(vllt mit 0.95V oder 1V) wird die Diskrepanz noch größer zu einem Profil mit Standardspannung, da in Firestrike ja offenbar der GPU Takt mehr wert ist als der Speichertakt. An der Stelle liest man aber auch hier im Forum, Speichererhöhung ist sinnvoller in Spielen. Was soll man eigentlich noch glauben?

Wie ja auf Seite 1 auch steht, man solle sich nicht nur von Mhz Zahlen blenden lassen ... was hier ja wohl fast alle tun ^^ Also ein bisschen scheint man sich ja schon die niedrige Spannung mit Leistungseinbußen zu erkaufen, nicht gravierend, aber ein Unterschied ist erkennbar und wie gesagt, den kann man bestimmt noch wachsen lassen, wenn man es drauf abzielt. 

Was sagen denn die Experten dazu?

PS: Sorry das ich keine Bilder liefere, aber das ist mir einfach zu umständlich jedes Mal Bild machen, speichern, hochladen, Link zurechtfummeln, einfügen ...
PPS: wenigstens mehr Punkte als Chrisslyi


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (31. August 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Firestorm oder Firestrike? 
Das mit den Punktzahldifferenzen verstehe ich auch nicht..


----------



## Karotte81 (1. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Firestrike natürlich, Firestorm heisst doch die Software von Zotac 


Also meiner Laienmeinung nach erkauft man sich Undervolting mit verminderter Leistung, welche man dann durch OC wieder halbwegs ausgleicht. Aber gleiche MHz Zahlen bei unterschiedlicher Spannung führen zu deutlich unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen.

Schön auch das keiner was dazu sagt. Sowieso hieß es, Los Leute, ubertaktet und undervoltet und postet eure Ergebnisse etc .... Und dann klinkt man sich ins Thema ein und man bekommt auf seine Fragen nur ein "läuft" zu hören, als ob mir das weiterhelfen würde. :/


----------



## Andregee (1. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Das ist eine Pascal eigene Eigenschaft. Ich denke das Pascal für uns unsichtbar den Takt bei bestimmten Laststufen für Sekundenbruchteile senkt so das es zu den Leistungseinbußen beim undervolting kommt. Man kann das aber mindern indem man die Booststufen vor der maximalen mit anhebt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karotte81 (1. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Unsichtbar ist schlecht.

So sieht es jetzt aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinweise, Vorschläge? Wieviel soll man denn die Booststufen vorher anheben? Von 0.95V bis 0.993V liegt die Spannung bei 2012Mhz an. Wenn die zu nahe beinander sind, hatte ich auch schon öfter das er den höheren Wert komplett ignoriert und dann einfach auf dem zweithöchsten verweilt, als würde der höhere Punkt gar nicht existieren.


----------



## Duvar (1. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Jeden Punkt soweit erhöhen wie es geht und und die Spannung dabei soweit senken wie es geht und auf Stabilität prüfen. Dies wäre der perfekte Weg und lange Weg.
Manchmal muss man einen Punkt der rumzickt, 10 mal verstellen, bis es so übernommen wird.


----------



## Domeopc (1. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich habe meine graka bekommen und habe sie übertakt, nun die Frage, mit welchen Programm soll ich die graka testen? Danke im voraus


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (1. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Das hab ich gemacht, am Ende alles eingestellt.. und dann war es plötzlich instabil, obwohl ich alle Werte für alle Spannungen aufgeschrieben habe und nochmals überprüft. Dann noch mal alle um je 13 MHz herabgesetzt und es ging trotzdem nicht.
Alles innerhalb des gleichen Treibers und Just Cause in 4K. (Einzelnen Stufen waren stabil aber nicht alle zusammen).
Seit dem habe ich keine Lust mehr irgendwas zu optimieren .


----------



## Duvar (1. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Am besten mit den Games die du zockst auf lange Sicht. Für Schnelltests kannst du Unigine Valley/Heaven oder 3DMark Firestrike etc nutzen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (1. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> So, ich hab nochmal was getestet was ja auch auf Seite 1(wie ich heute gelesen habe) steht, eine Erklärung habe ich diesbezüglich aber nicht gefunden.
> 
> Ich erreiche mit meinem Undervolt Profil(0.9V, 4404/2050) im Firestorm 19373 Punkte bei der Grafik, Gesamt 14114.
> Wenn ich die gleichen Werte bei einem Profil mit Standardspannung benutze erreiche ich 19952(!!!) bei Grafik, Gesamt 14338.
> ...



Du schaffst bei 0,9V 2050MHz, oder bei 0,95?

Nochmal etwas angepasster @2063MHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4


----------



## Karotte81 (1. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Der Curve Editor ist auch einfach Müll! Überhaupt das ganze Thema ... Spannungen einsetzen ohne Sinn und Versand ... Frage mich immer noch, woher ich wissen soll was ich an welcher Stelle eintrage ... Werte nach Anleitung eintragen kann ja jeder Depp. 

Einzelne Punkte anheben kannst du ja im nachhinein iwie total vergessen ... zumindest geht es in 8 von 10 Fällen nicht und er gleicht einfach alles wieder so an, wie es vorher war. Ich habe heute 3 Kurven erstellt für 3 Profile, weil es nicht möglich war eine Kurve zu erstellen, anzupassen und neu abzuspeichern. Es geht einfach nicht. Duvar sagt ja, achtet darauf das die Werte nicht hochrutschen(oder wie in meinem Fall runterrutschen), aber wie man das verhindert, keine Ahnung, der Editor macht doch einfach iwas, ohne das ich nachvollziehen kann wieso und warum. Ich bin auch echt stinkig grad, diese Punkte nach dem höchsten Wert dann immer und immer wieder zurechtfummeln. Wenn das die beste Lösung ist, dann gute Nacht. (und für so ne Sch... machen Leute auch noch Videos bei YT, wo sie zeigen wie sie iwas anheben und dann die hinteren Punkte alle absenken ... ganz toll, wie man aber im nachhinein iwas ändert, warum es überhaupt so und so angepasst wird, da geht natürlich keiner drauf ein, wohl weil es keiner wirklich versteht. Grummel ... 

@Chris
Ganz ehrlich? Keine Ahnung. Was bis gestern (und tagelang) funktioniert hatte mit 0.9V(auch 2050), funktionierte auf einmal nicht mehr. Crashes bei Xcom, Crashes im Firestrike ... also heute nochmal alles neu gemacht und nun steht bei 0.9V 2025(obwohl ich weniger eingestellt hatte, aber der Editor hat mal wieder selber iwas geändert) und bei 1V 2088(hatte 2100 eingestellt, hat er aber auch eigenmächtig geändert). 

Bedenke das wir nicht die gleichen Karten haben, da kann es ja, wie auch bei der selben Karte, zu geringfügigen Schwankungen kommen. 

Glaube, ich muss mal für Entspannung tun .... (und wieso sehe ich eigentlich immer noch keinen Smileyeditor...so rückständig ist Chrome auch wieder nicht!)


----------



## DunCor (1. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ist bei mir zwar eine 1060, aber man muss alle Punkte der Defaultkurve die links des gewünschten Maxtakt/Maxspannung-Punktes liegen um immer den selben Offset nach oben schieben. Seitdem ich das so mache läuft es stabil, während ich davor teilweise in SPielen rausgeflogen bin, vielleicht nicht wegen dem maximalen Takt, ggf. auch welcher die man gar nicht einstellen kann??? (ich weiß es nicht genau)

Ich hab das so gemacht:

1. Gewünschten MaxTakt/Maxspannungs Punkt in Benches gesucht
2. Schiebe alle Punkte links dieser Kurve um ungefähr den selben Offset nach oben
3. durch APPLY werden diese Punkt auf den nächstmöglichen Takt den die Karte kann geschoben
4. Kontrolliere ob durch dieses verschieben auf die unterstützte Taktfrequenz die Kurve nicht gleichmässig nach oben geschoben wurde und justiere ggf. nach
5. Apply -> Save -> Reset -> Load -> Apply kontrollieren ob das Profil sauber reingeladen wird
6. Fertig

Ab in die Spiele und das ganze auf Stabilität prüfen. Ich habs sicherlich nicht zum Erbrechen optimiert, die Karte kam mit 1911@1,05V -> erster Gedanke war 2000@0,95V müssen drin sein. Das lief in den Benches auch wunderbar, ich hab über die Punkte links des MaxTaktes allerdings nicht viele Gedanken verschwendet -> hatte anfangs einen "steigenden Offset", also bei niedrigeren Spannungen weniger Mehrtakt als bei höheren -> Profil ist trotzdem im Witcher abgeschmiert, obwohl es easy alle Benches bestanden hatte. Seit ich das so mache, läuft das einwandfrei.

Das Phänomen, dass bei dem selben Takt mit mehr Spannung mehr Punkte rauskriegen soll kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Schnelltest Firestrike: 3 Punkte Differenz zwischen 2000Mhz@ 0,95V/1,05V.


----------



## Duvar (2. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hier mal mein 0.9V Score NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Irgendwas stimmte zwar mit dem CPU Score nicht, aber ist hier ja irrelevant.


----------



## Blackout27 (2. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



DunCor schrieb:


> Ist bei mir zwar eine 1060, aber man muss alle Punkte der Defaultkurve die links des gewünschten Maxtakt/Maxspannung-Punktes liegen um immer den selben Offset nach oben schieben. Seitdem ich das so mache läuft es stabil, während ich davor teilweise in SPielen rausgeflogen bin, vielleicht nicht wegen dem maximalen Takt, ggf. auch welcher die man gar nicht einstellen kann??? (ich weiß es nicht genau)
> 
> Ich hab das so gemacht:
> 
> ...



Kannst du mal ein Bild machen von deiner Kurve ( vorher/nachher)? 

Ich benutze das EVGA Tool. Persönlich finde ich es besser und einfacher die Spannungs- und Taktpunkte zu setzen.


----------



## DunCor (2. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild machen von deiner Kurve ( vorher/nachher)?
> 
> Ich benutze das EVGA Tool. Persönlich finde ich es besser und einfacher die Spannungs- und Taktpunkte zu setzen.



Bei mir haben sich dann gestern danach auch die Kurven (sogar die Defaultkurve) verschoben, weiß noch nicht genau woran es liegt und ob es überhaupt was ausmacht, vorher war das kein Problem. Werd das aber jetzt wohl mit Offset und Powertarget probieren. Takt schwankt etwas mehr, aber die Ergebnisse in den Benches sind die selben.

Ob das dann auch in den SPielen läuft muss sich aber erst noch zeigen.


----------



## liqu90 (2. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

für alle interessierten. Bin ich eben drauf gestoßen.
Werde das mal testen 

edit:
hab mal genauer im Link des CB-Forums gestöbert, die daraus gewonnen Erkenntnisse untermauern erstmal nur unsere Erfahrungen hier im Fred 
Also doch nicht das Rad neu erfunden ^^



ShoreLooser schrieb:


> Servus ,
> 
> ich habe mich extra angemeldet um mich zu der Thematik zu äußern!
> 
> ...





ShoreLooser schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> ich habe im CB Forum dazu einen eigenen Threat aufgemacht und habe dort weitere Messungen und Ergebnisse hinzugefügt die das Phänomen nochmals mehr verdeutlichen!lg
> 
> weniger FPS trotz OC? Try this!GTX 1060/70/80 lower FPS Pahnomen - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## liqu90 (27. September 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hier Ihr Schlafmützen,

was denn los bei euch ?! Keine meldet sich mehr 
Jemand schon den neuen 372.90 getestet?

gruß liqu


----------



## Duvar (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Sry grad bissl viel um die Ohren und keine Zeit zum Zocken etc.
Aber mal was anderes, GTX 980 Ti Omega ab 329€ wenn ihr schnell seid:
Klatt-IT ->Ihr Spezialist im IT Bereich

Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega 6144MB GDDR5 ab 329,44 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega ab 342,73€ [Klatt-IT u.a.]


----------



## Goitonthefloor (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Danke für diesen thread! Ich habe die curve Funktion erst im afterburner nicht gefunden. Und nun 2050 Mhz mit 0,95V! Vorher ging trotz Samsung Speicher nicht mal 200 Mhz mehr auf selbigem. Er ist allein durch die gpu ins powerlimit gerannt. Nun reichen die Stromreserven wohl auch noch für mehr Ram clock. + 500 stabil in wow,  rise of the tomb raider und division. Der Wechsel von tahiti auf Pascal ist nun noch ne Nummer imposanter....


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

bei 2050 und 0,95V komme ich eigentlich ganz gut über die Runden, was mich aber stört sind diese Bildfehler.. bekomme ab und zu solche kleinen roten Punkte (aber nur sehr selten). Abgestürzt ist mir irgendwas mit dem Takt noch nie..


----------



## Goitonthefloor (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Da wird wohl nur nochmal Takt senken oder Spannung einen Schritt anheben helfen


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hi,

danke erstmal für den guten Thread.

Habe gestern eine 1070 FTW von einem Kumpel übertaktet auf 2050Mhz@0,95V und Speicher auf +400.
Läuft alles super, nur zeigt mit GPU-Z nur die 1607Mhz an. Die stehen auch beim 3D Mark Fire Strike Test, nur wenn man das Ergebnis dann Online einsieht stehen die +-2050Mhz. An was kann das liegen?
Afterburner Overlay zeigt die Werte auf jedenfall richtig an (also die 2050@0,95)

3D Mark: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-C

Die CPU wird heute noch übertaktet, mal schauen wie es den gesamten Score beeinflusst


----------



## liqu90 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke erstmal für den guten Thread.
> 
> ...



Hast du die aktuellste Version von GPU-Z ?


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke erstmal für den guten Thread.
> 
> ...



Schau dir die max Werte im "Sensors" Tab bei GPU Z an, dort solltest du die richtigen Taktraten sehen, die anlagen während des Tests.
Bei meinem 0.95V Profil sieht das Ganze so aus (angeblich langsamer als default), also nicht verwirren lassen, dennoch läuft die Karte mit einem Boosttakt von 2012MHz.
Auch euer Grafikscore passt, von dem her alls gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goitonthefloor (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke erstmal für den guten Thread.
> 
> ...



0o Also entweder ist der neue Treiber so gut oder irgendwas stimmt nicht 

Eure Karte:
Core-Takt2.076 MHz
Speichertakt2.202 MHz

Meine Karte:

Core-Takt2.088 MHz
Speichertakt2.241 MHz

EuerGraphicscore:
20263

Mein Graphicscore:
19865

Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Je nach Treiberversion kommt es schon zu Schwankungen, ich hatte zB mit einem älteren höhere Scores.
Solange du bei knapp 20k rum bist, ist alles gut. Je nach Einstellungen des Overclockings kann man auch noch etwas mehr rauskitzeln, wenn man zB für die verschiedenen Spannungen die maximalen Werte einträgt.
Drück mal Strg+F wenn er MSI Afterburner offen ist, wie man alles perfekt optimiert... da musst du dir den Thread mal ab Seite 7 durchlesen, falls noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## Goitonthefloor (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

doch doch schon halbwegs gemacht, bzw so wie mir es am besten gefällt, 1 V 2100 mhz und 0,95 V mit 2037 Mhz bin aber noch am stabilität testen


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Schau dir die max Werte im "Sensors" Tab bei GPU Z an, dort solltest du die richtigen Taktraten sehen, die anlagen während des Tests.
> Bei meinem 0.95V Profil sieht das Ganze so aus (angeblich langsamer als default), also nicht verwirren lassen, dennoch läuft die Karte mit einem Boosttakt von 2012MHz.
> Auch euer Grafikscore passt, von dem her alls gut.
> 
> ...



Ja von den werten her passt es ja gut, mich wunderts nur das es in GPU-Z die Werte nicht genau anzeigt.
Version ist 1.11.0

@goiton es ist der neueste nVidia Treiber drauf. 373.06


----------



## Njghtmare (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Moin liebe Leute, 

ich habe mir großer Begeisterung den Thread verfolgt und will eine 1070 FTW nun auch etwas optimieren, ich würde dabei einfach mal mit 0,95V und 2000Mhz anfangen, Speicher unberührt lassen und die Lüfterkurve wie von Duvar ein paar Seiten zuvor erwähnt einstellen. Solange ich nicht das letzte MHZ rauskitzeln will sollte es doch ganz gut funktionieren hoffe ich,

Da es sich ja um ein Undervolting handelt würde es doch der Hitzeproblematic der FTW entgegenkommen oder was meint ihr? 

Gruß


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Njghtmare schrieb:


> Moin liebe Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir großer Begeisterung den Thread verfolgt und will eine 1070 FTW nun auch etwas optimieren, ich würde dabei einfach mal mit 0,95V und 2000Mhz anfangen, Speicher unberührt lassen und die Lüfterkurve wie von Duvar ein paar Seiten zuvor erwähnt einstellen. Solange ich nicht das letzte MHZ rauskitzeln will sollte es doch ganz gut funktionieren hoffe ich,
> 
> ...



Logischerweise würde es das, ja. 
Trotzdem sollen laut EVGA nur einige wenige Karten davon betroffen sein.


----------



## Njghtmare (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Ich habe bisher auch keine Probleme feststellen können, allerdings kann man ohne weiteres Zubehört die Hotspots ja auch nicht ausmachen. 

Ich habe mir aber vorsichtshalber die Thermal Pads geordert, alles was Temperaturen mindert ist willkommen  aber wenn ich mit undervolting Leistung erhöhen und Verbrauch, Wäremerzeugung reduzieren kann ist das ja auch was tolles.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Njghtmare schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher auch keine Probleme feststellen können, allerdings kann man ohne weiteres Zubehört die Hotspots ja auch nicht ausmachen.
> 
> Ich habe mir aber vorsichtshalber die Thermal Pads geordert, alles was Temperaturen mindert ist willkommen  aber wenn ich mit undervolting Leistung erhöhen und Verbrauch, Wäremerzeugung reduzieren kann ist das ja auch was tolles.



Das werde ich auf jeden Fall auch, denn Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht.


----------



## Karotte81 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Njghtmare schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher auch keine Probleme feststellen können, allerdings kann man ohne weiteres Zubehört die Hotspots ja auch nicht ausmachen.
> 
> Ich habe mir aber vorsichtshalber die Thermal Pads geordert, alles was Temperaturen mindert ist willkommen  aber wenn ich mit undervolting Leistung erhöhen und Verbrauch, Wäremerzeugung reduzieren kann ist das ja auch was tolles.



Denk nur dran, hohe Werte, oder gleiche Werte bei niedrigerer Spannung ergeben nicht immer die gleiche Leistung wie im Originalzustand. Die Abstufungen bei der Spannung richtig zu setzen ist eine Riesenfummelei im Afterburner. 

Die sogenannten Sweet Spots finden eher ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, ausser exzessives testen. Und selbst dann schwierig.   Ich hab mich ja schon vor einigen Seiten über den Afterburner und die Spannungskurve dadrin aufgeregt. 

Anfangs machte es Spaß, dann kam der Frust und später...  hm ja... Wut 

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall Spaß und gutes Gelingen ^^


----------



## Njghtmare (1. November 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Vielen Dank, 

ich nutze den MSI AB nun zum ersten mal und finde leider die Option die Voltage Kurve einzustellen nicht, habe in den Optionen die Haken bei Voltage Unlock gesetzt, allerdings nun kA wie ich nun anfangen soll. Wo ich die Lüfterkurve anpasse habe ich gefunden.

Jede Hilfe ist wilkommen  

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Edit: Okay nach noch etwas mehr google habe ich nun Crtl + F bei aktivem Fenster gelesen, da noch Beta Status und kein direkter Button im GUI vorhanden.


----------



## claster17 (1. November 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Deine Informationen sind ganz schön alt. Mittlerweile gibt es schon Version 4.3.0 Final mit Schaltfläche für den Kurveneditor. Die Tastenkombinationen zu kennen, ist aber trotzdem nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Njghtmare (1. November 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Okay, ich habe zz MS Afterburner v4.3.0.9267 installiert, wo wäre denn die Schaltfläche für den Editor?


----------



## Karotte81 (1. November 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Njghtmare schrieb:


> Okay, ich habe zz MS Afterburner v4.3.0.9267 installiert, wo wäre denn die Schaltfläche für den Editor?



Die drei Balken neben Core Clock, sehen so ähnlich aus wie die Empfangsbalken am Handy oder generell per Wlan. 

Völlig veraltet ist auch geil, der Afterburner ist erst ein paar Tage raus aus dem Beta Status und da gab es doch nur STRG+F(oder?). Ist auf jeden Fall wurscht was du benutzt. Kümmere dich lieber um deine Spannungskurve als über alternative Möglichkeiten den Editor zu öffnen ^^


----------



## Njghtmare (1. November 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Okay, danke dann werde ich heute nach der Arbeit mal nachsehen 

Edit: Bei der Arbeit kann ich mich leider um die Kurve nicht kümmern hab hier nur die im i7 integrierte HD 4600 xD

Edit2: Habe nun 0,9V bei 1950MHz und 51 Grad 2x Firestrike laufen lassen ohne weitere Probleme, nur gibt mir Firestrike gerade kein Ergebniss  

Teste das Ganze nun mal bei ner Runde Overwatch.


----------



## Karotte81 (2. November 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Was nach meiner Laienmeinung wichtig ist, wäre rauszufinden was du für Werte mit Standardtakt beim Firestrike erreichst. Dann bastel mal deine Kurve zurecht und nimm die gleichen Leistungswerte, nur mit niedrigerer Spannung. Ist deine Kurve "gut", erreichst du gleiche Ergebnisse wie mit Standardspannung(+ - 50 Pts o.ä.), ist sie schlecht, wirst du sehen dass du deutlich weniger Punkte erreichst, obwohl du ja eigentlich den gleichen Takt hast. 

Die Kurve muss möglichst gleichmäßig hochgehen, nicht nur am ende die spannung auf die gewünschte MHZ ziehen und speichern, das ist nicht immer die perfekte Lösung. 

Aber generell hilft selber ausprobieren am meisten, der Editor ist etwas merkwürdig ist in seinem Verhalten, da er automatisch diverse Einträge des Users korrigiert, sobald man auf übernehmen geht. Es ist schwer zu erklären wie man da generell vorgehen soll. Versuche einfach nur die Sprünge nicht zu groß werden zu lassen. Also auch ruhig den Standard Takt(ohne Boost) etwas anheben. 

Bist aber auch etwas spät dran, der Thread hier ist größtenteils zum erliegen gekommen, wie du ja siehst. Ein anderer vermag dir, sofern nötig, vllt doch etwas konkrete Ratschläge geben. 

Falls du übrigens eine bestimmte Spannung gezielt testen möchtest, bspw. 0.8V auf 1700Mhz, dann den Punkt für 0.8V anklicken und L drücken. Dann geht die GPU nur bis zu diesem Punkt und nicht höher. Ist ganz praktisch um einzelne Spannungspunkte zu testen, zumal man so auch nicht ständig die komplette Kurve anpassen muss, wenn man etwas ändern oder einfach nur etwas rumtesten möchte.


----------



## Njghtmare (3. November 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Hey,

vielen Dank ffür die hilfreichen Informationen. Das Der Thread zum erliegen gekommen ist habe ich schon vor meinem ersten Post gesehen, allerdings ist es auch Schwachsinn einen neuen Thread zu erstellen wenn es schon einen gibt der sich damit befasst.

Ich habe gestern ziemlich viel getestet, mein Firestrike hat keine Werte angezeigt weil er "vom Nutzer abgebrochen wurde" obwohl ich nichts gemacht habe. Habe dann die Graka mal auf Standard durchlaufen lassen das ging. 
Habe ich also zu wenig Spannung für den angegebenen Takt das der Firestrike ausgeht? 

Habe es dann am Ende geschafft 2 Druchläufe mit Ergebnis zu erhalten, 1949MHz bei 0,95V und 51-52 grad. Ergeniss waren irgendwo zwischen 17k und 18k. 

Werde heute abend mal einen Vergleich zwischen Ergebnis Standard und Custom machen um mal zu gucken wie nah ich da dran bin. 
Und dann evtl die Spannung reduzieren oder den Takt anheben um zu gucken ob der Benchmark dann noch normal mit Ergebnis druchläuft.

Vielen Dank das Du noch so fleißig antwortest


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (3. November 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Wenn der Test abbricht dann kann etwas nur instabil sein.


----------



## Njghtmare (3. November 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Wenn der Test abbricht dann kann etwas nur instabil sein.



Dann waren die 0,9V wohl zuwenig Spannung für die 1950MHz denn bei 0,95V lief es dann ja durch. Bin mal gespannt ob ich dann bei 0,95V den Takt noch etws höher bekomme.

für 0,9V muss ich dann wohl etwas weiter runter mit dem Takt um den Bench durchzubekommen.

Edit :

1949 MHz bei 0,9V       17605 Firestrike Score
2012 MHz bei 0,95V    18083 Firestrike Score


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Habe ja eine neue 1070 FTW bekommen von EVGA, leider nur Micron Speicher, welcher jedoch besser läuft als mein Samsung Speicher damals.
Hier mal mein 0.8V Firestrike Ultra Score^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Verbrauch müssten bei knapp über 100W sein im Schnitt und max Verbrauch von knapp 120W, also relativ sparsam. Zum Vergleich, minimal langsamer als eine stark übertaktete Fury X und schon deutlich schneller als eine GTX 980 mit über 1512/4000 MHz max Übertaktung)
Hab ja die Wärmeleitpads geordert und erneuert, davor sind die +800MHz Speichertakt auf jeden Fall nicht durchgelaufen, auch hier aber mit Bildfehlern.
Bis +740MHz läuft es ohne Fehler. Hab echt schlimmeres erwartet, als ich Micron las beim Speicher, alles in allem zufrieden mit der neuen Karte, macht super Taktraten bei geringer Spannung mit.
Könnt ja mal wenn ihr langeweile habt, paar Firestrike Ultra Scores mit 0,8V - 1V posten.

Edit: Normaler Firestrike (musste Speicher minimal senken) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## Karotte81 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*



Duvar schrieb:


> Habe ja eine neue 1070 FTW bekommen von EVGA



Die wievielte Karte ist das eigentlich jetzt die du gekauft u reklamiert(oder verkauft) hast, seit du dir die erste 1070 gekauft hast?


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen*

Die Zweite... Leider hatte meine andere FTW einen Defekt, aber Gott sei Dank ist der Support von EVGA extrem gut und schnell, hatte innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen direkt eine neue Karte.
Die Jetstream (meine erste 1070) hatte ich nach wenigen Tagen widerrufen, da mir der Support untersagt hat, die Wärmeleitpaste zu wechseln. Die sagten sobald nur ein Sticker hinten fehlt, kann ich die Garantie vergessen.
Daraufhin habe ich natürlich den Aufpreis zur FTW in Kauf genommen, da EVGA Kühlerwechsel OC etc erlaubt + der Support anscheinend tausendmal besser ist + 1 Jahr länger Garantie.

Edit: 0.85V FS Ultra Score NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO 
(Knapp unterhalb dem Niveau einer 980 Ti mit 1500/2000 MHz laut unseren Benchmarkresultaten hier [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆ ) (max Verbrauch laut MSI AB knapp unter 150W)

0.9V FSU Score: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO (Laut MSI AB max Verbrauch 165W 77% Power, im Schnitt jedoch rund 72% (215W = 100%))

0.95V FSU Score: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO (max 187W (87%))

1V FSU Score: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO (max 96% Power= 206W^^ )

Beim Firestrike Ultra ist der Verbrauch ein wenig höher als wie beim normalen Firestrike. Auf jeden Fall knapp 5k Grafikscore mit 1V ist ganz Ok für eine 1070


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini ErklÃ¤rung How to Bios mod mit noch verÃ¤nderbaren Spannungen*

Edit: Falls jemand nach dem max Score bzw Takt fragt : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
2303MHz Boostclock + 775MHz Speicher 

Hier auch mal ein Video dazu EVGA Gtx 1070 FTW OC with over 2300MHz+ Boostclock and +700MHz mem - YouTube
Ist aber von einem run wo der Speicher nur mit +700 getaktet war, der höhere Score ist oben, da wurde der Speicher höher getaket.
Hier das Resultat vom Video NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Aircooled aber das Fenster war offen, also recht kalt der Raum 

Edit 2: Sehe grad, max Grafikscore habe ich ja mit 100MHz weniger Coretakt aber bissl mehr Speichertakt erreicht (beim Firestrike bringt der Speichertakt ja extrem viel, je höher der ist), wat solls, die paar Punkte, mich wundert nur, wie eine 1070 über 2300MHz+ mitmachen kann.
Mit knapp unter 2330MHz bekomme ich ein Standbild bei der Hälfte des runs (beim Grafiktest 2 gegen Ende) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Denke wenn ich die Frequenzkurve im MSI AB unten rum noch etwas getuned hätte, würde ein noch höherer Score bei rum kommen, aber echt kein Bock jetzt auf sowas^^
Oh sehe grad Doppelpost, entschuldigt bitte...


----------



## Karotte81 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

2300Mhz!? Es gibt doch kaum Karten die die 2100Mhz stabil packen(vllt vereinzelt auch höher, grad mal etwas im Internet gelesen), auch die 1080er eher weniger. Wie kommt man dann auf 2300? Du hast den Kühler getauscht, ne? Hatte ich damals gelesen ... hast du bestimmt wieder gemacht.

Aber trotzdem erscheinen die Werte etwas hoch. Hast du EVGA eine Schubkarre Geld vorbei gebracht damit sie dir n eigenen Superchip basteln? 

Was aber mal interessant wäre und das vermisse ich leider bei allen Leuten die ihre Spannungskurve zeigen, erklärt doch mal warum ihr an Punkt XYZ die und die Spannung erhöht, warum an Stelle XYZ soviel mehr, warum an der Stelle eher weniger, warum an der anderen gleichbleibend, usw ... logisch von hinten bis vorne erklärt. Man erkennt bspw. leider überhaupt nicht an welchen Punkten du welche Spannung gesetzt hast. Vor allem hast du ja gar keine gleichmäßig ansteigende Kurve sondern mit richtigen dicken Sprüngen nach oben drin, an bestimmten Punkten.

Edit: Was ich auch gerne wissen möchte, wenn du die Taktraten nur per Regler verschiebst, also ohne die Spannungskurve manuell zu verändern, wie hoch kommst du dann mit der Karte?


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Ist mir selbst ein Rätsel wie eine 1070 über 2300MHz mitmachen kann und das unter Luft...
Wie das mit der Kurve geht, wurde ja hier im Thread erläutert.
Ich persönlich habe so gut es geht jeden Punkt soweit hoch geschraubt wie es geht, bis hoch auf 1V, dies ist auch mein stärkstes gespeichertes Profil.
Also angefangen bei 0.8V und geschaut bis wv MHz alles (Games/synth. Benchmarks) stabil läuft.(in meinem Fall 1797, mit der alten Karte glaub 4-5 Booststufen drunter, also alles Glückssache wie gut der Chip ist)
Als nächstes dann 0,85V bei 1898MHz stabil bei mir.
0.9V bei 1987MHz
0.95 bei 2050MHz
1V bei 2088 MHz

Deswegen sieht meine Kurve noch bissl zackig aus, weil ich die ganzen Zwischenschritte nicht wirklich angepasst habe, habe nur in 50mV Schritten getuned auf die Schnelle.
Benchstable bekomme ich die Taktraten oben auch bissl höher, oben genannte Werte sind halt auch gamestable. 
Wenn ich die Werte per Regler verschiebe, wird das instabil sein, da dann bei zB 0.95V schon 2200MHz eingestellt sind.
Man kann also nicht zB bei 0.8V schon instabile 2000MHz setzen und später dann die stabilen 2300MHz bei 1.093V, alle vorherigen Taktraten bis runter zu 0,8V müssen auch mindestens benchstable sein.
Hoffe ist einigermaßen verständlich nun.

Edit: Habe mal just 4 fun wieder getestet, nur diesmal ist es hier richtig warm, also locker 24°C im Raum. Grafikkartenstemp war über 51°C.
Hab den Takt bissl runter geschraubt, läuft aber dennoch durch NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Edit2: Hier mal das Ganze ohne Speicherübertaktung, aber mit 2303MHz Coreclock NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Läuft ohne Probleme durch, wollte es jetzt nicht noch übertreiben, weil hier ist es echt zu warm.
Man sieht halt gut, wie stark sich der Speichertakt der GPU auswirkt bei diesem Test.


----------



## Karotte81 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Klar, wie ich die Kurve editiere weiß ich natürlich. Ich meine aber, woher du weißt oder es im Gefühl hast, mehrere Spannungspunkte auf eine Mhz Zahl anzuheben und wann du höher gehst. Deine Kurve sieht ja auch völlig anders aus als die Standardkurve, deine Erhöhungen sind anders, die ja viel gleichmäßiger ist.Bspw. ab 1V hast du alles gerade bis 1.081V, erst ab max Spannung(1.093) gehst du übertrieben hoch.

Ich habe aber nun auch nochmal 2 Std lang, motiviert durch dich, an einer Kurve gebastelt und auch immer für den jeweiligen Punkt grob die max Mhz ausgelotet(immer Punkt für Punkt eingestellt, fixiert, Benchmark und weiter). Aber ich kann es drehen u wenden wie ich will, meine Karte geht maximal 13Mhz übers Limit. Standardmäßig bei ca. 2050 ist alles ab 2076 schon instabil. Egal ob über Kurve oder nur über die Regler, gleichmäßige Kurve oder quasi deine sprunghafte Kurve(die ich grob nachgebaut habe, natürlich mit niedrigeren Werten, aber so von den Punkten her ist sie identisch. 

Aber 2300 ist wirklich erstaunlich ... das ist ja nicht mal ein bisschen mehr, sondern gute 10-15% mehr als alle anderen Karten ^^


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist mir selbst ein Rätsel wie eine 1070 über 2300MHz mitmachen kann und das unter Luft...
> Wie das mit der Kurve geht, wurde ja hier im Thread erläutert.
> Ich persönlich habe so gut es geht jeden Punkt soweit hoch geschraubt wie es geht, bis hoch auf 1V, dies ist auch mein stärkstes gespeichertes Profil.
> Also angefangen bei 0.8V und geschaut bis wv MHz alles (Games/synth. Benchmarks) stabil läuft.(in meinem Fall 1797, mit der alten Karte glaub 4-5 Booststufen drunter, also alles Glückssache wie gut der Chip ist)
> ...



Welche Temperatur hast du bei 1,093V? 
Gute 1070er würde ich erstmal sagen, aber das kann auch gut ein Auslesefehler sein .


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Bringt leider kaum was 2300MHz^^ Werde schön bei meinem 0.95V Profil bleiben.
Testest du auch mit 1.093V? Die erreichst du nur durchgehend wenn du auch die Spannung maximierst, also auf +100mV stellst. 
Power am besten auch auf max stellen. Würde also an deiner stelle nur mal sehen was bei permanenten 1.093V geht, also nur diesen Punkt erhöhen und den Rest mal nicht anfassen um Fehler in vorherigen Spannungspunkten auszuschließen.
Wie gesagt ich persönlich habe es Schritt für Schritt gemacht, geschaut wo sind 0.8V stabil und sobald dies ermittelt wurde, stellst du bei jedem Profil bei 0.8V diesen von dir ermittelten Wert ein, also auch wenn du grad ein 1V Profil bastelst. Alle vorher als stabil getesteten Werte sind dann natürlich einzustellen, dann siehst du auch, bei Fehlern, an welcher Spannung es hakt.

Keine Ahnung ob es ein Auslesefehler sein kann, habe ja mit GPU Z etc alles überprüft + Video gemacht usw.
Bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden, war halt nur verwundert als es immer höher und höher ging.
Hatte ja nur Profile bis 1V eingestellt und wollte zum Spaß mal den max Wert ausloten, hab bei 2139MHz angefangen und ging Schritt für Schritt höher, plötzlich saß ich 1-2 Std an dem Mist, weil es immer weiter ging 

Fanspeed 100% Temp waren heute 51°C max beim Firestrike Ultra run.


Edit: Irgendetwas ist doch faul man, habe jetzt mal mein 1V Profil bissl angehoben, lief fehlerfrei durch NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Konnte noch um eine Booststufe erhöhen bei 1V, mehr ist nicht drin beim Coreclock bei der Spannung NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## Karotte81 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*



			
				CHRiSSLYi schrieb:
			
		

> ..., aber das kann auch gut ein Auslesefehler sein .



Das hoffe ich auch die ganze Zeit 

Was man aber auch mal wieder anmerken muss, diese hohen Sprünge in einer Kurve wirken sich total ungünstig auf den Score im Firestrike aus. Ich bin der Meinung, gleichmäßiger ist besser, für die Leistung. Logisch erklären kann man es nicht, aber ich erreiche mit niedrigeren Werten bessere Firestrike Ergebnisse als wenn ich sie höherdrehe, aber die Kurve zu "sprunghaft" ist.


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Hier mein 1V max FSU Score (mit Bildfehlern, aber hey 1V^^ )  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

1V max score Firestrike Ultra GTX 1070 - YouTube

Edit: 0.9V geht auch noch höher NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Nochmals leicht verbessert den Score NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
In der Benchmarkabteilung von uns wäre es nun die stärkste GTX 1070, vom Grafikscore her.


Update: neuer bestscore  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Edit: Heaven Score: Link


----------



## Andregee (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Ich könnte wetten das bedingt durch die komische Kurve der Video Clock nicht entsprechend mit angehoben wird, weshalb die 2300 mhz möglich sind . Wenn ich meine Kurve nicht sauber Forme, schafft meine Karte auch 2150 statt 2063 mhz, während der Videoclock zu niedrig bleibt und die Karte mit 2150 mhz dann langsamer als mit 2063 mhz ist 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Gut möglich, da ich mit etwas geringerem Coretakt, einen höheren Score erreicht hab...
Wäre nett wenn einige mal nebenher mitbenchen könnten (Firestrike Ultra)
Aktuell 5129 Grafikscore bei mir. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Dein Ergebnis passt schon. Hier mit 24/7 OC

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z77


----------



## Andregee (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Mit Hardwareinfo kann man sich den Videoclock anzeigen lassen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Dein Ergebnis passt schon. Hier mit 24/7 OC
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z77



Mit meinem 24/7 OC erreiche ich nur rund 4500 Grafikscore
Sind dann knapp 1900MHz bei 0,85V und +400 Speichertakt.

Das mit dem Videoclock hatte ich schon öfter gelesen, vllt sollte ich das demnächst doch mal selbst überprüfen. Danke für euren Input.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Mache morgen auch mal einen Benchmark, wird aber so gegen Abend was werden


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Nutzt ihr eigentlich den Belastungstest beim 3D Mark. Deckt auch schön Fehler auf, hab dadurch jetzt um 2 Boostclocks ein Profil von mir gesenkt (0.85V Profil), dafür jedoch +200 mehr Speicher OC drauf geklatscht als Ausgleich^^
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Habe Firestrike Ultra im Loop laufen lassen, läuft dann ca 10 Minuten, auch nützlich um die Temps/Lüfterkurven etc auszuloten.

Edit: Die Resident Evil 7 Demo saugt ja rund 8B VRAM @ 4k. Brauche mehr VRAM^^ Mit minimal angepassten Settings läuft es im Schnitt mit rund 43 FPS


----------



## Duvar (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Video 2303 MHz GTX 1070  Boostclock Seite 37 + Optimierungswahn GTX 1070 / 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc*

Moin,

ich habe mich mal gefragt, wie weit kann man die GTX 1070 eigentlich runter fahren, wollte eigentlich so ein extrem sparsames "surf/videoschau" Profil erstellen, da ich noch einen Profilplatz frei hab beim MSI Afterburner. 
Also habe ich mal alles minimiert was geht und just 4 fun mal den Firestrike laufen lassen. Wer kann diesen Grafikscore mit seiner 1070 unterbieten?^^
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Zum Vergleich meine alte 290 TriX die ich bis zur Kotzgrenze übertaktet habe unter Luft. AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Ist Platz 69 bei uns im Ranking [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆

Sind also gleich schnell die Karten und vom Verbrauch her liegen Welten dazwischen, hinzu kommt, dass bei der 290 der run nur mit Mühe und Not beendet wurde, also unzähligen Bildfehlern.
Mit der 1070 läuft das easy peasy, max Spannung betrug 0.793V und max Power 44.6%, müssten knapp 95W sein, doch im Schnitt war es bei rund 40% (=86W).
Das Ganze lief mit den Taktraten ~1328/1750

Muss doch möglich sein, das noch sparsamer zu machen oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Ich habe an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben, dass es schon Wahnsinn  ist  wie wenig Verbrauch nötig ist um Pascal noch akzetabel zu betreiben

Ich sitze gerade am Rechner meiner Frau und habe es mal mit einer GTX 980ti getestet.Leider lässt sich das PT nur auf 60% senken.
Aber trotzdem für Maxwell eine gar nicht so schlechte Performance.

Mit 60% PT (ca 150W)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P67A-UD4
so RX 480 Level

Mit 70% PT (ca 175W)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P67A-UD4
bin ich schon knapp bei einer übertakteten Fury



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich nur den Grafikscore beachten.


----------



## Duvar (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Ok meine Idee ist totaler Käse, denn der Verbrauch bleibt gleich wenn ich 0.8V und 1797MHz laufen lasse, dadurch erreiche ich natürlich einen höheren Score. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Mal sehen wie hoch der Score wird, wenn ich den Speicher wieder erhöhe...

Edit: mit +700 Speicher steigt der Verbrauch um rund 10W an. Im Schnitt dennoch unter 100W (~95W)... NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Schade würde gerne weiter runter, ist aber net mehr drin^^
Ach und CPU @ 3GHz 0.85V reicht 

Edit neuer Rekord: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## claster17 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Ich hatte für ein paar Tage die FTW eines Freundes bei mir, damit ich ihm die Pads draufmache. Mir ist sofort der extreme Lautstärkeunterschied zu meiner GameRock aufgefallen (1600 RPM vs. 900 RPM). Wie haltet ihr den Krach nur aus? Außerdem haben die Lüfter bei geringen Drehzahlen um 600-800 RPM, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ein leises Heulen von sich gegeben. Das Geräusch hört man vermutlich nicht, wenn das restliche System nicht lautlos ist, aber mich hat es tierisch aufgeregt.

Natürlich hab ich dann aus Neugierde beide Karten zusammengesteckt (flexible SLI-Brücke) und mit Heaven auf die Schnelle die höchsten stabilen Taktraten ermittelt und anschließend durch Firestrike gejagt:
Firestrike
Firestrike Ultra
Interessanterweise hat mein DPP10 550W vollkommen ausgereicht, allerdings habe ich Prime+Furmark ausgelassen. In Firestrike Ultra hatte ich einen Verbrauch von höchstens 520W an der Wand (zu faul, die Verluste herauszurechnen) und in GTA5 und RoTR waren es 400-450W, weil die Auslastung beider GPUs unter 70% lag (Framepacing?). Die FPS waren ein ganzes Stück höher, aber es hat sich immer noch angefühlt wie mit einer Karte. Damit stand für mich der Entschluss fest, dass AFR für Multi-GPU absoluter Müll ist (zumindest in diesen beiden Spielen).

Aus Jux hab ich dann noch für eine halbe Stunde in Heaven den Drachen angeschaut. Die FTW mochte die Abwärme meiner GameRock anscheinend ganz und gar nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=-2](Meine Gehäusebelüftung ist auf minimale Lautstärke getrimmt und wurde nicht für die zusätzliche 1070 angepasst)[/SIZE]


----------



## Andregee (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  &amp; Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Wir Ftw Nutzer sind aufgrund unserer Minderintelligenz zu oft vor die Wand gelaufen, was die Ohren dermaßen massiv geschadet hat, das uns die extreme Lautstärke nicht tangiert. Diejenigen die so blind waren das sie die Wand verfehlt haben, betreiben die Karte problemlos mit dem ursprünglichen BIOS was dann auch nur in 1000-1100rpm mündet, mit angepasster Spannung in vielleicht max 900 bei 2ghz. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Das "Heulen" vernehme ich bei meiner FTW auch im 30er Fanspeed (%) Bereich, ab rund 40% ist es dann nicht mehr zu hören, deswegen habe ich meine Lüfterkurve dementsprechend angepasst.
EVGA hat ja das Bios angepasst und dadurch wird es nun lauter, aber man muss das Bios nicht updaten bzw man kann es auch beim alten belassen, sofern man die Pads installiert.
Lautstärke/Temptechnisch ist die Palit/Gainward natürlich besser, ist aber auch ein fetter Ziegelstein und nur 2 Jahre Support und man darf bei den Karten keine WLP etc wechseln.
Support bei EVGA wird wohl auch deutlich besser sein, habe meine alte eingeschickt und innerhalb von 2 Tagen war die Neue wieder da, auf jeden Fall bis Dato sehr zufrieden mit dem Verein.
Kann also den super Support was denen nachgesagt wird bestätigen. Alles in allem ist das Gesamtpaket bei den EVGA Karten leicht besser mMn.
Abwärme mag so keine Karte logischweise^^


----------



## janekdaus (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Habe meine 1070 Founders Edition (ja leider, bin realtiv günstig ran gekommen  ) "optimiert". Läuft jetzt mit 0.875V @1873 Mhz und der Speicher mit +600Mhz. Damit bleibt die Karte in Spielen bei 99% gpu auslastung bei ca. 100-110watt und unter heavy load bei ca 110-115Watt. 
Damit bin ich wirklich absolut zufrieden, bleibt jetzt schön leise und auch noch kühl dazu. Außerdem hält sich der fps Verlust doch in Grenzen  

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700 Processor,ASRock Z170 Pro4S


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Ist doch bombastisch, meine FTW läuft aktuell mit 0.85V bei 1873MHz und +550 beim Speicher.
Welcher FPS Verlust? Bist schneller als @ Stock^^
Einfach geil die Pascal Karten 
@ 4K verbrauche ich leider bissl mehr als wie bei dir, aber passt, bin auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## janekdaus (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist doch bombastisch, meine FTW läuft aktuell mit 0.85V bei 1873MHz und +550 beim Speicher.
> Welcher FPS Verlust? Bist schneller als @ Stock^^
> Einfach geil die Pascal Karten
> @ 4K verbrauche ich leider bissl mehr als wie bei dir, aber passt, bin auch sehr zufrieden.


Spiele @wqhd 
Jo so gesehen ist es ja sogar ein fps Gewinn  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Habe mal was interessantes raus gefunden. 
Schaut euch mal diese beiden Scores an bzw nur die Grafikscores:

1. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

2. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Die Taktraten sind exakt gleich, der einzige Unterschied ist, dass beim deutlich besseren Resultat die Spannung von 0.8V auf 0.812V erhöht wurde.
Also eine lächerliche Erhöhung von 12mV steigert die Leistung immens bei meinem schwächsten (Stromsparprofil) Profil Nr.1
Könnt dasselbe ja mal auch testen, demnach sind 0.8V nicht zu empfehlen sondern eine minimale Erhöhung von 12mV.

Edit: Habe das auch mal mit 1V laufen lassen und minimal höherem Coretakt, auch hier steigt die Leistung an, aber die Steigerung ist deutlich geringer und steht in keinem Verhältnis.
Also sollten 0.812V gewählt werden mMn. Hier noch das Resultat des 1V runs, aber wie gesagt mit minimal höherem Takt.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Die Kurve sieht im übrigen folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0.8V sind 1784MHz und bei 0.812V sind es die 1797MHz, zusätzlich Speichertakt +550 bei mir.

CPU läuft aktuell runtergetaktet auf 3.1GHZ mit 0.85V.


Edit: Auch im Heaven Bench ein satter Unterschied

0.8V:

FPS: 84.9
Score: 2137
Min FPS:	24.5
Max FPS: 177.9


0.812V:

FPS: 93.8
Score: 2363
Min FPS:	23.8
Max FPS: 193.6


Edit2: Komischerweise taktete die Karte runter um eine Booststufe (@ 50°C), jedoch verringerte sie dabei auch die Spannung. Konnte das Problem lösen, indem ich den Wert bei 0.8V 2 Booststufen geringer als den bei 0.812V wählte. Bedeutet also bei 0.8V 1771MHz eingestellt und bei 0.812V sind es wie gehabt 1797MHz. Nun taktet die auch nicht runter, die Karte erreicht beim Zocken 51°C mit diesen Settings.

Mit 0.85V und 1873MHz hätte ich übrigens ca 4% mehr Leistung, der verbrauch steigt dabei um knapp unter 15W. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, da ich die 3-4% sowieso nicht merke, da ich @ 4K Zocke sind das nur sehr wenige FPS, weil 3-4% von sowieso sehr geringen FPS Zahlen, sind nicht viel oder gar spürbar^^ Für mich hat sich mein bis Dato favorisiertes Profil Nr.2 erledigt, vorher mit 0.8V war der Unterschied halt höher, aber nun...
Von nun an heisst es wohl entweder 0.812V mit 1797MHz +550 Mem oder 0.9 bei 1987MHz und +550 Mem oder 0.95V bei 2063MHz und +550 Mem


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Das die Spannung einen so großen Einfluss auf die Punkte hat, macht doch gar keinen Sinn. Die Taktraten sind ja gleich, wie kommt dann dieser großer Unterschied bei verschiedener Spannung zu stande? Das stellt für mich mal wieder die Sinnhaftigkeit und Aussagekraft solcher Benchmarks völlig in Frage. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

@Duvar: Danke für deinen Test, diese Beobachtung hab ich auch gemacht. Bin dem aber nicht so gezielt nachgegangen.


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Könnt ihr das mit euren Karten bitte auch mal testen ob es diesen Unterschied zwischen 0.8V und 0.812V gibt?
Die 0.8V Settings wären dann obsolet, oder nutzt kaum wer so niedrige Spannungen beim Zocken.
Zumindest bei älteren Games könnte man mit diesen Spannungen zocken 
Ein schneller Test eurerseits wäre aber echt nett, um das zu bestätigen, dass 12mV so viel ausmachen.
Was genau dahinter steckt frage, ich mich auch, aber solange es funzt, ist das irgendwo auch egal^^

Aso ganz vergessen, auch in Games diese Differenz von rund 10%, trifft also natürlich nicht nur auf Benchmarktests zu.
10% mehr FPS für 12mV net schlecht^^


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Hab noch 500km vor mir. Dann schau ich mal. 
Erstmal schauen was meine Karte bei 0,8V noch schafft, nutze 24/7  so 0.95V @ 2000 MHz ,da mir eine instabile GPU schnell die Laune am zocken nimmt. Darum hab ich da nur minimal optimiert. Ich schau dann mal, ist ja nich viel Verkehr. xD


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Dann testet mal bei Gelegenheit alle^^
Ich dümpel derweil bei knapp 40 FPS rum, aber die 10% mehr nehme ich auf jeden Fall mit für 12 mV 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Also ich hab mal ein paar Runs gemacht, allerdings läuft meine Karte mit so niedriger Spannung nicht besonders gut. Hab mit ~1700MHz getestet aber mit unter 900 mV  bekomme ich eine Art Mikroruckeln, also laut FPS alles ok aber es wirkt sehr ruckelig.
Könnte mit dem "schlechteren" Micron Speicher zusammenhängen oder meinem Dual-Monitor Setup, oder oder oder.  


Es war ein Fehler den Valley Benchmark zu nutzen, war eben schön flott durch^^ War aber nur da ruckelig, GTA V läuft ohne Probleme @ 800mV und 1700MHz.

Muss ich doch nochmal ran -.-*

Auf alle Fälle hast du da eine sehr gute Karte erwischt. 
Ist bestimmt hilfreicher wenn du nach Leuten mit exakt deiner Karte suchst.


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Habe auch Micron Speicher, aber ruckeln tut da nix.
Auf jeden Fall muss man einmal mit 0.8V laufen lassen und dann selber Takt mit 0.812V, sollten normalerweise rund 10% Differenz bei rumkommen.
Kann ja nicht nur auf meine FTW zutreffen, sollte vllt sogar bei allen Pascal Karten klappen, hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## Andregee (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Es ist dokumentiert, das der Videoclock die Leistung beeinflusst und vom Gpu Takt abhängt. Wenn nun der Takt durch etwas mehr Spannung angehoben wird, wird dann wohl auch der Videoclock um eine Stufe angehoben und schon steigt die Leistung spürbar an 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Der Takt wurde aber nicht angehoben, sondern nur die Spannung um +12mV.
Muss endlich mal Hwinfo runterladen^^

Edit: Habs überprüft Videoclock ändert sich überhaupt nicht wenn ich +12mV drauf gebe oder auch nicht.
Verweilt bei 1607, dennoch erreiche ich 10% mehr Leistung wenn ich +12mV drauf gebe.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

diesen Test habe ich wie schon gepostet an Hand deiner Erklärung mit der curve Einstellung vorgenommen und die Karte ist stabil ich werde die tage nochmal ein Video mit den Übertakt werten machen aber so im groben ist dies so :

voltage 100%

powerlimti 100%

memory + 224(ich glaub hier ginge noch was)

core clock curve dort ist max 2010

Ergebnisse sind diese hier :

Benchmark Unigine Heaven + Fire Strike Dubstep - YouTube


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Halo Duvar nun habe ich einiges getestete einmal mit 80...dann mit 82 und am ende nochmal alles versucht und hab dann auch nen neuen Highscore geschafft  
aber bei mir per formt die Karte unter 80 besser als mit 82 !?!? ich denke hier kann man aber nur von Standard Schwankungen sprechen (denke ich zumindest)

hier das ganze als video 

Benchmark with Hardstyle Asus 1070 gtx 2054mhz  - YouTube


----------



## Duvar (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Ok wie ich sehe hast du es komplett falsch verstanden. Den Spannungsregler im MSI AB rührst du gar nicht an, sondern stellst alles per Curve ein.
Zunächst musst du herausfinden was deine Karte bei 800mV, also bei 0,8V schafft. Meine schafft zB 1797MHz und dabei kann ich noch +550 Speichertakt oben drauf geben.
Sieht dann folgendermaßen aus im MSI AB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, wurde rein gar nichts am Spannungsregler verändert. Corevoltage bleibt auf 0.
Hier mal dasselbe per gelber gestrichelter Linie verdeutlicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort siehst du das bei 800mV 1797MHz anliegen bzw eingestellt sind.
Gut möglich das deine Karte nur 1730MHz rum packt, musst es halt probieren, wie hoch du mit den 800mV gehen kannst.

Ich habe mit dieser Einstellung folgendes erreicht: (siehe Grafikscore, Rest unwichtig hier) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Nun habe ich aber den riesen Sprung bei meinen 2 Profilen mit 800mV und 850mV bemerkt und bin dem mal auf Grund gegangen.
Resultat war, dass eine Zugabe von lächerlichen 12mV, die Leistung deutlich erhöhte (10%+).

Das Ganze sah dann folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst sind die Settings so gut wie gleich, nur liegen jetzt 812mV an bei 1797MHz (siehe gelbe Linie)
Den Wert bei 800mV musste ich um 2 Booststufen verringern, da es sonst zu merkwürdigem Verhalten kam.
Wie dem auch sei, bei 800mV lagen bei mir 1771MHz an, sind bezogen auf die 1797MHz 2 Booststufen geringer.
Eine Booststufe sind ca 13MHz.

Mit dieser minimalen Erhöhung auf 812mV stieg die Leistung jedoch enorm an, siehe Grafikscore jetzt: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Auch im Heaven Bench und in Games ca 10% mehr Leistung aber der Verbrauch/Wärmeentwicklung/Lautstärke etc steigen kaum bis gar nicht an.
Für alle Leute die gerne mit geringen Spannungen Zocken/Testen usw, ist dies eine gute Methode um mehr FPS/Scores usw zu erzielen.
Nur 12mV in der Curve für 10% mehr Leistung ist einfach der Hammer.

Deswegen bat ich die Leute einmal zu schauen wie weit sie mit 800mV kommen und die selben Settings mit 812mV testen, denn es sollte ein merklich höherer Score bei rum kommen.
Du hast jedoch was komplett anderes gemacht  Danke für deine Mühe, wenigstens bist du bereit mal zu testen


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (26. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> ...



oman sorry natürlich ich teste sehr gerne aber ich versteh das noch nicht alles overlocking ist noch ziemlich neu für mich....

also du redest andauernd von den volt nein die curve habe ich aber so abgespeichert und dann gehe ich auf den volt Schieber welche ja nur % anzeigt hier habe ich 80% gewählt weil ich davon ausging das dies deine genanten 0.8 volt sind dann 82% weil ich eben dachte es sind die 0.82 vol sind...ich Check grad nicht mehr wo ich den Fehler mache?!?!
ich sehe den Wald vorlauter Bäumen nicht im Moment 

wobei ich hinzufügen muss das bei Tag alles schwierig ist da die kleine andauernd rum zischt usw...aber heute Abend setze ich mich nochmal dran 



The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> oman sorry natürlich ich teste sehr gerne aber ich versteh das noch nicht alles overlocking ist noch ziemlich neu für mich....
> 
> also du redest andauernd von den volt nein die curve habe ich aber so abgespeichert und dann gehe ich auf den volt Schieber welche ja nur % anzeigt hier habe ich 80% gewählt weil ich davon ausging das dies deine genanten 0.8 volt sind dann 82% weil ich eben dachte es sind die 0.82 vol sind...ich Check grad nicht mehr wo ich den Fehler mache?!?!
> ich sehe den Wald vorlauter Bäumen nicht im Moment
> ...



boo ich glaub ich versteh nichts mehr also wenn ich in der curve den ersten Punkt angreife zeigt er mir die 800 unten ...ich glaub du musst mir echt wie einen 1 klässer erzählen was ich tun muss ...wenn ich den zweiten Punkt angreife und nach oben ziehe Sprint er unten mit den volt auch mit!?!?

kann ich nur die volt alleine einstellen ohne den takt zu ändern !?!
misst satt editieren auch noch zitieren gedrückt oioi gestern war zu lang und heute zu früh raus


----------



## Duvar (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Hier vllt hilft dir dieses Video. Bei der Curve ist unten die Spannung (X Achse) und die Y Achse ist der dazugehörige Takt.
Beim Regler musst du nix machen GTX1060/1070/1080 undervolten [GER] - YouTube
Wenn du den Regler auf 100% stellst kannst du halt 1.093V erreichen, dafür ist der da, auf 100% gestellt macht der es einem möglich, dass die max Spannung (1.093V) genutzt werden kann.
Den Regler kannst du auf Null lassen und ignorieren, es sei denn du willst den max Takt zum Benchen erreichen, dann stellt man Core Voltage und Power Limit aufs Maximum.
24/7 nutzt das aber kaum jemand, da man mit deutlich geringerer Spannung fast genauso schnell unterwegs ist.
Das Ziel ist also mit so wenig Spannung wie möglich eine hohe Leistung zu erreichen.
Mein stärkstes Profil zB läuft nur mit 0.95V, sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

schaue ich mir heute Nacht an im Moment bei den Lärm kaum möglich danke dir


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Neueste Erkenntnis:

0.825V scheinen wohl der sweet spot zu sein, denn mit weiteren +12mV ausgehend von 0.812V, erreiche ich rund 500 Punkte mehr beim Grafikscore.
Danach gibt es nur noch geringere Sprünge.

Mit 0.825V erreiche ich dann fast 19K Grafikscore NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Mit 0.85V gibt es auch rund 500 mehr im Score, jedoch muss ich dafür schon 3 weitere Spannungssprünge vollziehen.   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Übrigens, hier der Score meiner 1070 FTW ab Werk NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Dabei hat sie einen max Verbrauch von bis zu (nicht Durchschnitt)  206W! Spannung startet bei 1.062V und droppt auf 1.050V.
Bedeutet also, wenn man die Karte optimiert, kann man in meinem Fall jetzt mit !237mV! weniger, den selben ~Score erreichen.
Maximal Verbrauch (nicht Durchschnitt) beim 0.825V Profil beträgt übrigens nur 120W.
Mit 0.825V erreiche ich 1835MHz und +550 Speichertakt, beim Speicher könnte ich noch bissl höher, aber das passt schon so.
@ Stock sind es halt beginnend bei 2012MHz (droppt auf 2000 beim run) und Speicher halt +0^^ (mit Speicher +550 gibt es hier rund 20K  beim Grafikscore)

Auf jeden Fall muss man sich das mal vor Augen führen. Die Pascal Karten sind sowieso schon sehr Effizient, 
jedoch ist es möglich fast 100W per Optimierung zu senken, was sich natürlich bei den Lüfterspeeds und Temps auch bemerkbar macht.

Beim Zocken verbraucht die Karte rund 120W, sobald ich aber die Auflösung von 4K runter auf Full HD schraube, beträgt der Verbrauch im Schnitt nur 103W, auch ganz interessant wie ich finde.
Alles in allem kann ich es nur immer wieder nur betonen, optimiert eure Karten, egal ob Nvidia oder AMD, da schlummert einfach zu viel Optimierungspotential in den Dingern, ist echt schade dies nicht zu nutzen.
Abgesehen davon macht das Optimieren Mega Spaß, zumindest mir^^


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Hallo kann es sein das ich wegen sli nicht auf die 0.812v komme habs jetzt ein wenig versucht das niedrigste ist dies hier im bild ?

https://pl.vc/do1mu


----------



## Duvar (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Versuchs halt mal mit 1700MHz bzw halt soweit runter wie nötig.
Eine meiner 1070er hatte damals bei 0.8V 1730MHz rum gepackt, die jetzige packt mehr. 
Musst halt mal testen, wie weit du runter gehen musst.
Also den ersten Punkt (bei 800mV) weiter runter setzen.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Versuchs halt mal mit 1700MHz bzw halt soweit runter wie nötig.
> Eine meiner 1070er hatte damals bei 0.8V 1730MHz rum gepackt, die jetzige packt mehr.
> Musst halt mal testen, wie weit du runter gehen musst.
> Also den ersten Punkt (bei 800mV) weiter runter setzen.



hm ne muss ehrlich sagen das ist nicht meines ich takte die Karte doch lieber hoch möchte wenn schon mehr raus kitzeln....ich bin letzten noch über die 2040 gekommen...das war schon nice...jetzt noch die RAM testen ...


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Also wie gesagt meine Karte ist genauso stark wie als wenn sie mit 2012 MHz läuft aber ohne Speicher OC, aber dafür mit 237mV weniger.
Ausserdem kannst du 5 Profile erstellen und dies wäre Profil Nr.1, also das schwächste + man könnte sehen wie gut die Karte so ist bei geringer Spannung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt meine Karte ist genauso stark wie als wenn sie mit 2012 MHz läuft aber ohne Speicher OC, aber dafür mit 237mV weniger.
> Ausserdem kannst du 5 Profile erstellen und dies wäre Profil Nr.1, also das schwächste + man könnte sehen wie gut die Karte so ist bei geringer Spannung.



ich werde mal versuchen dein Profil anwenden und dannach mach ich einen Test mit mehr volt sag dir dann was effektiver war...


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread*

Was mich persönlich noch interessiert ist, wie viel Watt braucht eine GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1080 / GTX Titan X P um meine Scores zu erreichen?
Die 980 Ti wird mehr verballern, aber packen es die 1080 oder Titan XP den Verbrauch der 1070 zu unterbieten?
Ich denke das sollten die packen, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.

Die folgenden Resultate sind bei einem Verbrauch von im Schnitt ~110W entstanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## Duvar (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42*

Mein Energiemessgerät kam heute an, habe mal auf die schnelle paar Tests gemacht.
Getestet wurden idle Verbrauch,Youtube Fullscreen Video Verbrauch, Firestrike/Ultra Verbrauch und Doom Verbrauch Full HD vs 4K mit und ohne Vsync.
Habe jetzt nicht zu jedem Wert ein Foto gemacht, bitte dies zu entschuldigen.
Grafikkarte (EVGA GTX 1070 FTW) getuned läuft die mit 0.825V bei 1823MHz und +550MHz Speichertakt.
Auch zu Bedenken, es handelt sich um den Verbrauch des kompletten Rechners, mit einer HDD+SSD +9 Lüfter+PS3 Joystick+Micro+Headset angeschlossen, letztere verbrauch wohl kaum was, aber egal nun.

Als erstes mal der idle Verbrauch (4770K 0.912V 3.4GHz all cores,2400MHz RAM 1.65V):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



55W, der idle Wert bleibt im übrigen in etwa in allen Settings gleich, also egal ob undervolted (GPU+CPU) oder @ stock (GPU+CPU).
Die Fotos dazu habe ich mir gespart.

Als nächstes Youtube Full HD Full Screen Video mit optimierter Karte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also 66W, komischerweise sank der Verbrauch um 5W (61W), als ich die Karte mit Standardsettings lief, denke dies liegt an den +550 Speichertakt. (Foto geschenkt)


Nun kommen wir zu den Gefilden, wo man den Unterschied eher sieht bzw spürt/hört whatever, Firestrike:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knapp 175W nicht schlecht, jetzt mal die Grafikkarte @ stock Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knapp 250W, also +75W Mehrverbrauch und das obwohl ich mit meinem undervolt Settings einen höheren Score erreiche.
@ Firestrike Ultra 10W höherer Verbrauch


Dann mal sehen, wie der Verbrauch beim Zocken aussieht, Doom @4K + Vsync(adaptiv):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur knapp 165W für den kompletten Rechner, ist ja richtig heftig...
Ohne Vsync 179W (kein Foto)

Nun mal Doom 4K @ GPU Standardsettings +Vsync




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also beim Zocken sind es rund 70W Differenz und die Gamingleistung ist nicht geringer mit undervolt vs stock.
Hab aber noch ein Foto Doom 4K ohne Vsync GPU @ stock:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mal noch ein paar Full HD Werte:

Mit der optimierten Karte @ Full HD ohne vsync und 200 FPS waren es 174W (kein foto)

Doom Full HD 200 FPS ohne Vsync und GPU @ stock:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Relativ deutlicher Unterschied von 60W.


Nun Full HD optimierte Karte aber mit Vsync:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur fast 117W Verbrauch für den ganzen PC @ Doom Full HD mit Vsync???

Hier das Ganze mit der Karte @ stock @ Full HD+vsync




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knapp 120W, auch nicht schlecht.


Zu guter letzt habe ich die CPU auch mal @ stock laufen lassen, also alles @ Stock war die Differenz in zB Firestrike nur rund 10W höher (258W).
Idle und auch beim Zocken keine sonderlichen Unterschiede, da hätte ich wohl mit einem Game testen müssen, was die CPU mehr beansprucht.
Von dem her habe ich mir mal die Bilder gespart.


Fazit:

Ich bin echt verwundert und baff, wie gering der Verbrauch des kompletten Rechners sein kann und das bei dieser Gaming Leistung...
Deutlich unter 200W für die ganze Kiste ist schon eine Hausnummer und @ Full HD mit Vsync kann man den Verbrauch auf weniger als 117W drücken, Hallo gehts noch?
Ist mein Messgerät defekt dachte ich mir, aber dem scheint nicht so. Optimieren lohnt sich natürlich, nur die Zahlen vor Augen zu haben für den kompletten Rechner ist schon toll.
Bis zu 75W geringerer Verbrauch, bei mehr Leistung bzw ähnlicher Leistung sind schon nicht ohne. (und das bei den ohnehin schon super effizienten Pascal Karte(n))
Also Leute tuned bitte eure Möhren(bitte nicht an versauten Kram denken, der Rechner ist gemeint^^)
Ach und zum Einsatz kommt ein BeQuiet 500W E10 Netzteil, mal copy paste:

80PLUS ZertifizierungGold

Effizienz (%) bei 230V, 20% Last91.3
Effizienz (%) bei 230V, 50% Last93.4
Effizienz (%) bei 230V, 100% Last92.0

Die Effizienz (in %) gibt den Wirkungsgrad des Gerätes an. Es ist das Verhältnis von der ausgegebenen Leistung zu der zugeführten Leistung. Wenn ein Netzteil z.B mit 80% Effizienz arbeitet, gehen 20% an Energie verloren. Diese Verlustenergie wird zum größten Teil in Form von Wärmeenergie abgegeben. Eine hohe Effizienz bedeutet eine bessere Ausnutzung der Energie und führt zu niedrigeren Stromkosten.

Edit:

Habe mal den Rechner meiner Freundin überprüft i5 2500K 3.9GHz 1.160V glaub ich und eine 7950 mit 1050MHz und 1V wenn ich mich recht entsinne. (FHD Monitor)
Im idle verbrauch ihr Rechner 75W. Habe schnell noch einen Vergleichstest gemacht mit dem online Game Revelation.
Beide Rechner verbrauchen um die 155W rum, hätte erwartet, dass ihrer mehr verbraucht. Ok mein Rechner ist deutlich schneller, aber dennoch, interessant


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Fire Strike war stabil.

Jetzt sollte es gerade sein


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Spannungsregelung hast du noch immer nicht frei geschaltet in den MSI Afterburner Einstellungen...
Max Takt waren 1734MHz, da stimmt also was nicht, naja egal lief ja stabil.
Nächster Schritt versuch bei 800mV 1750-1800MHz und schau obs stabil ist, geh soweit hoch bis Bildfehler oder Absturz kommen.

Dein Score (Grafikscore 21.45K) erreiche ich mit meiner 1070 übrigens nur, wenn ich die bis ans Limit übertakte und deine Karte packt das in ihrem schwächsten Modus^^
Mit diesen Settings bist du also schonmal auf GTX 1070 max OC Niveau.

Max 70°C und Lüfter deutlich langsamer, wir gehen schon mal in die richtige Richtung.


Edit:

Falls du den max Wert hast für 800mV, dann stellst du den ein und erhöhst den Punkt bei 850mV soweit es stabil geht.
Sieht bei mir zB so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zwischenschritte bei 825mV etc kannst du später tunen, dies ist erstmal eine grobe Voreinstellung, also immer in 50mV Schritten, nach 0,85V dann 0,9V usw
Würde persönlich bis max 0.95V gehen und nicht höher, sollte also dein stärkstes 24/7 Profil sein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Duvar, mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Warum liegen 1.025V an? Laut Curve müssten 0.8V anliegen, es sei denn du hattest einen kleinen Absturz und es gab einen Reset, dann musst du den MSI Afterburner resetten und die Settings wieder laden, oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Duvar, meinen *größten Respekt* dass du die Zeit und die Lust hast an dieser _Feinarbeit._

Ich muss feststellen dass das nichts für mich ist.
Leider kann ich mich dafür nicht so begeistern wie du.

Denke ich brauche eine kühle, leise Karte ab Werk wo ich nichts ausloten muss.
Höchstens vielleicht mal das PT erhöhen.

Ich werde die Karte zurückschicken.
Allein schon dass sie oft genauso heiß ist wie meine alte 290 ist ein Grund dafür.

Es folgt ein Thread wo ich mich gern beraten lasse.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Also wird es wohl diese hier für Österreich: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Ist die günstigste zwischen den Palit/Gainward Karten mit gutem Kühler.
Mindfactory liefert für 20€ auch nach Österreich wie ich sehe, solltest auf jeden Fall eine Palit/Gainward Karte nehmen, wenn es leise und kühl sein soll.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Also wird es wohl diese hier für Österreich: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> Ist die günstigste zwischen den Palit/Gainward Karten mit gutem Kühler.



Noch günstiger:
8GB Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Golden

Sehen ja alle gleich aus


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Die Super Jetstream kostet nur 656€ und das Game bekommste wohl auch bei Cyberport.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Mit Versand 664 Euro.
Die Phoenix Golden kostet 629 + 20 Versand = 649€.
Übersehe ich da was?

Die GameRock käme auf 660€ bei e-tec.

puuuh, nicht einfach.
Nehme an das aber alle leiste und kühle sein sollten.


----------



## blautemple (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Die Palit und Gainward Karten sind genau gleich, nur die Optik variiert ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Mit Versand 664 Euro.
> Die Phoenix Golden kostet 629 + 20 Versand = 649€.
> Übersehe ich da was?
> 
> ...



Ich sehe 670€ bei der GS die du verlinkt hast + 20€ Versand= 690€


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

WTF !?

Klick mal auf _Mindstar_.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Ok Hättest ruhig Mindstar erwähnen können^^
Dann natürlich die Phönix.


----------



## teachmeluv (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Servus zusammen!

Nachdem ich aufgrund seiner Signatur @Duvar einfach mal angeschrieben habe, bin ich auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden.

Da meine Asus Strix 1070 OC ab Werk leider (für mich) zu laut ist, will ich die maximal sinnvoll runter takten, wo ich keinen nennenswerten Performance-Verlust habe.
Ich hatte bis zuletzt immer 0.950V mit einem stabilen und dauerhaft anliegenden Boost von 2.000 Mhz. Alles andere war auf Standard bzw. 80 % Powertarget und 71 Grad Temp-Limit.

Jetzt habe ich hier mal ein wenig quer gelesen und bin noch weiter runter (siehe Screenshot):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0.850 V bei einem Boost von 1.835 Mhz bleibt stabil, wird maximal 62 Grad warm (mit Metro Last Light @FHD @Max Settings stabil getestet). Allerdings kann ich das RAM nicht mehr stabil übertakten. Nicht einmal 100 Mhz mehr über den AfterBurner verträgt der. Es ist Micron-Speicher verbaut, das BIOS von Asus für mehr Stabilität ist bereits geflasht. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Schlechte Karte/schlechter RAM? Kann man da nach einem halben Jahr nach dem Kauf sowas ggf. noch monieren?


Danke für euer Feedback


----------



## Duvar (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Wie hoch kommst du mit dem Speicher denn @ stock? Meine macht halt locker +550 mit bei 0,825V. Versuch dann halt den Bereich zu finden bei der Spannung, wo du noch relativ gut hoch kommst mit dem Speicher.
Ist halt Lotterie bei den Chips, gut möglich, dass dein Exemplar sich nicht so gut takten lässt.


----------



## teachmeluv (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Also einmal das Default Profil laden und den Speicher hoch jagen? Ich finds aber dennoch krass. Auch bei meinen vorherigen Einstellungen (0.950V mit 2.012 MHz GPU-Takt) lässt der Speicher sich nicht mehr übertakten.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Hmm merkwürdig kenne keine karte die den Speicher so schlecht takten lässt.  Kann man bei Asus nicht die speicherspannung erhöhen beim Asus ubertaktungstool? Entschuldigt die Rechtschreibung mein Ryzen hat keine onboard Grafik und mit handy schreiben ist nicht so gut.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hmm merkwürdig kenne keine karte die den Speicher so schlecht takten lässt. Hab übrigens meine Karte  vor 5 Minuten verkauft für 440€ auf die Hand. Kann man bei Asus nicht die speicherspannung erhöhen beim Asus ubertaktungstool? Entschuldigt die Rechtschreibung mein Ryzen hat keine onboard Grafik und mit handy schreiben ist nicht so gut.



Deine 1070? Welche Version war das noch mal (Marke)


----------



## Duvar (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

EVGA FTW Version.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Im Asus Tool is nix mit Speicherübertaktung bzw. Spannungserhöhung.

Ich habe die Karte aber jetzt weiterhin mit 0.850 V bei 1.823 Mhz stabil laufen (getestet mit BF1, Hitman, Overwatch, The Division und Ghost Recon Wildlands). Alles super. Ich spüre auch keinen Verlust in der Performance ggü. den psychologisch wichtigen 2.000 Mhz. Der Speicher bleibt bei effektiven 8.008 Mhz ab Werk, ob mir da jetzt einige Mhz mehr was bringen, weiß ich nicht. Die Karte befeuert auch 'nur' einen FHD 144Mhz Monitor, ich bin zufrieden. Maximal 62 Grad und die Lüfter drehen maximal auf 35 %. Endlich ist die Strix mal leise


----------



## liqu90 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Im Asus Tool is nix mit Speicherübertaktung bzw. Spannungserhöhung.
> 
> Ich habe die Karte aber jetzt weiterhin mit 0.850 V bei 1.823 Mhz stabil laufen (getestet mit BF1, Hitman, Overwatch, The Division und Ghost Recon Wildlands). Alles super. Ich spüre auch keinen Verlust in der Performance ggü. den psychologisch wichtigen 2.000 Mhz. Der Speicher bleibt bei effektiven 8.008 Mhz ab Werk, ob mir da jetzt einige Mhz mehr was bringen, weiß ich nicht. Die Karte befeuert auch 'nur' einen FHD 144Mhz Monitor, ich bin zufrieden. Maximal 62 Grad und die Lüfter drehen maximal auf 35 %. Endlich ist die Strix mal leise



Na dann hats ja wohl doch noch geklappt mit "Silent-Ansprüchen"  
Aber der Kühler der STRIX muss halt wirklich unterdurchschnittlich schlecht sein :/


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Wenn du sonst nur Silent Wings und eine geköpfte (damit kühle) CPU im Gehäuse hast, sticht die Strix deutlich hervor. Generell kann mir das ja egal sein, solange das Ding tut, was es tun soll. Aber man wird einfach empfindlicher + Basteltrieb


----------



## liqu90 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Wolltest du die Karte eigentlich nicht tauschen ? 
HAttest du zumindest in deinem anderen Thread erwähnt


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Ist natürlich nicht so einfach wie gedacht. Zudem mache ich so etwas sehr ungern über den Versandweg. Bisher war auch noch nichts vakantes dabei.


----------



## Duvar (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Kann in 1-2 Tagen auch mal wieder anfangen zu optimieren, wenn meine neue Karte hier eintrudelt.
Gibt nix schöneres als Hardware optimieren^^

Ich brauchs auch nicht wirklich silent. Ich schaue immer bis wv Fanspeed bin ich einverstanden maximal und diesen Wert stelle ich dann auch direkt ein ab zB 50°C, also direkt unter Last.
Geht also dann minimal RPM hoch auf den für mich vertretbaren Wert, ggf muss ich den aber auch erhöhen leicht, falls es Temperaturtechnisch nicht passt, bzw falls der Coreclock droppt.
Sagen wir mal zB es kommt zu einem 13MHz drop bei 60°C, dann versuche ich eventuell bei 59°C zu bleiben schlimmstenfalls und wenn ich dafür mein (max) Limit minimal anpassen muss, dann mache ich das auch^^


----------



## liqu90 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Kann in 1-2 Tagen auch mal wieder anfangen zu optimieren, wenn meine neue Karte hier eintrudelt.



Was hast du dir gegönnt ? Upgrade auf 1080TI ?


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Die sucht er gerade im Luxx


----------



## Duvar (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Ich such nix im Luxx, bin da glaub nicht mal registriert.
Habe die hier gegönnt: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED ★ REVIEW ★ Brachiale Gaming Power - YouTube
1080 Ti (gute Modelle) sind zu teuer im Moment.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Und ich dachte schon, dein Avatar wäre einzigartig. Dann sucht jemand anderes mit selbigem eine 1080Ti


----------



## liqu90 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich such nix im Luxx, bin da glaub nicht mal registriert.
> Habe die hier gegönnt: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED ★ REVIEW ★ Brachiale Gaming Power - YouTube
> 1080 Ti (gute Modelle) sind zu teuer im Moment.



die GTX1080 ist ja auch die einzige, die sich derzeit im Miningwarn lohnt zu holen. .... Was legste für das gute Stück hin?


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Hier stand nix


----------



## liqu90 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

50€ aufpreis ist halt  !!!!
Da kannst du nix falsch machen..... jetzt muss das gute Stück nur auch so einen guten CHIP haben wie deine 1070FTW.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Jop werde sowieso wieder extrem undervolten, da zB hier schön zu sehen: GeForce GTX 1080 im Test: Welche Partnerkarte ist die beste? (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Eine MSI 1080 Gaming X, welche mit 1924MHz boostet ist nur 5% langsamer als zB die Gainward 1080 GLH, welche mit max 2114MHz boostet.
Bei der GLH ist sogar der Speichertakt übertaktet (bei der MSI nicht) und dennoch so ein mickriger Unterschied im Schnitt @ 4K.
Zocke ja auch @ 4K und ich werde halt mal schauen müssen, wo der sweetspot der Karte liegt.
Die gedrosselte FE welche nur mit max 1645MHz rennt und ohne Speicher OC ist 17% langsamer als die oben genannte GLH.
Die FE, bei welcher das TT und PT maximiert wurde, taktet mit 1785MHz nach 20min und ist nur noch 8% langsamer als die GLH.
Dazu muss man sich noch diesen Test zur Hilfe holen, zusätzlich zum weiter oben verlinkten Thread GeForce GTX 1080 im Test: Ein Paukenschlag in 16 nm mit 1,8 GHz und GDDR5X (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

Übertakten bringt bei der 1080 wohl nicht sooo viel, denke ich werde wieder bei einem Takt knapp über 1800MHz landen + etwas Speicher OC (falls es was bringt, glaub aber eher weniger bei der 1080)
Alles in allem kann ich damit leben 10% langsamer zu sein, als das schnellste Customdesign, dafür aber vllt nur mit einem Verbrauch von max 150W, muss ich morgen halt mal alles messen, wie es ausschaut mit dem Verbrauch etc.
Leistungsmäßig sollte ich so in etwa 20-25% über meiner alten 1070 FTW landen.
Werde meine Ergebnisse aber mal hier festhalten, vermutlich...

Hier noch ein gutes Video, was zeigt ob und wv es bringt, wenn man die 1080 übertaktet NVidia GTX 1080 Founders Edition Stock VS Overclock | i7 5960X 4.5GHz - YouTube
Das schreit doch förmlich nach sweet spot Optimierung, wenn man sich das alles anschaut.

Der komplette Rechner mit meiner stark undervolteten 1070 und CPU+RAM (alles undervoltet) hatte maximal 170W verbraucht beim zocken @ 4K.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich unter 200W bleiben kann.


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P?*

Soo Karte ist da, hier mal die ersten Ergebnisse: (zur Erinnerung, meine 1070 @ 0.825V bei 1823MHz tatsächlicher Boostclock ingame und +550 Memclock hat mit meinen Settings in der Signatur 170W verbraucht)
Achtung: Verbrauch vom ganzen System!

Ich hatte gehofft mit der 1080 unter 200W bleiben zu können, aber ich habe mich ordentlich getäuscht.
Der Verbrauch bei der 1080 Classified beträgt 217W an der selben Stelle bei Doom @ 4K mit 0.825V und 1797MHz  realem Boosttakt (minimal schneller als die Founders edition, bei welcher das TT und PT maximiert wurde und welche 8% langsamer ist als die GLH von Gainward, hier kommen aber zusätzlich noch +550 Memclock hinzu) und +550 Memclock. (85 FPS an der Stelle) Die Fps der 1070 weiß ich leider net mehr, denke aber bis zu 25% geringer. 
Profil 2 mit 0.85V und 1874MHz und +550 Speichertakt resultiert in 226W und 87 FPS.
Profil 3 mit 0.9V und 1962MHz und +550 Memclock resultiert in 245W und 90 FPS.
Mein Benchprofil Profil 5 mit maximierter Spannung/Powerlimit etc mit 2101MHz und +1000 Speichertakt resultiert in 340W und 99 FPS.
Profil 4 fehlt mir noch, muss ich also noch erstellen, denke werde dort schauen was mit 1V so geht.


Hier mal noch paar Bilder, wobei ich anmerken muss, dass die 1823MHz wohl nicht gamestable waren, hatte die Werte die jetzt kommen, als grobe Stabilitätstests genutzt. 
Musste 2 Booststufen runter bei Doom, aber gut möglich, dass auch woanders der Wurm lag, weil das aktuelle Profil ist sehr stark undervolted, könnte auch am RAM liegen.
Wenn ihr mit der Maus über die Bilder fährt, solltet ihr anhand des Names die nötigen Infos bekommen, also was genau eingestellt wurde.
Meine 1070 FTW hat hier übrigens maximal 21450 Grafikscore erreicht beim Firestrike, aber dafür musste sie maximal übertaktet werden 2177MHz Coretakt und +700 Speichertakt, Spannung/ PL etc alles maximiert, der Verbrauch sollte also nicht mehr schön sein.
Falls ich noch weitere Ergebnisse habe, füge ich die hier mal ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frage mich übrigens noch folgendes:



Duvar schrieb:


> Also meine neue Grafikkarte kam an, mal schnell ein Test gemacht, aber irgendwas scheint nicht zu stimmen.
> Die Werte beim combined Test sind sehr gering und was mich noch wundert ist, dass die Karte +1000 Speichertakt ganz locker mitmacht, nicht ein Artefakt oder so.
> Ist das vllt normal bei den 1080ern?
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja das Seitenfenster muss mal gereinigt werden wie ich sehe.


----------



## blautemple (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Hasst du mal geguckt ob du mit +1000MHz Speichertakt überhaupt mehr Performance gegenüber +500MHz hast. Nicht das da schon die Fehlerkorrektur greift 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Laut dem graphicscore schon. In den firestrike Resultaten steigt der score ja von  +500 //  +700 //  +1000. Ryzen CPU bremst mich aber glaub bisschen aus. Siehe combined scores.
Wenn man mit der Maus über die Bilder fährt, sieht man die Settings.


----------



## blautemple (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Ich wäre da trotzdem vorsichtig mit dem VRAM, wenn etwas bei Pascal durch OC sterben kann ist es definitiv der VRAM 
Der Combined Score ist mit meinem System auch extrem niedrig verglichen mit Intel, keine Ahnung was da falsch läuft, aber der normale Firestrike ist mir eh total egal


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

24/7 werde ich den VRAM wenn dann nur mild übertakten.
Mir hat die 1070 vorher gereicht, die 1080 tuts dann allemal.
Bin ja nun extrem stark undervolted trotzdem schneller als meine bis ans Limit übertaktete 1070. (in games/gamestable)
Alles in allem locker ~25% schneller unterwegs als vorher.

Hier mal mein Firestrike Ultra Score NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)
Heute ist es ja auch richtig heiß, Zimmertemp locker 26°C^^
Im Winter sollte ich noch was drauflegen können, aber immerhin schlecht ist der Score nicht mit knapp 6000 Grafikscore.


----------



## teachmeluv (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Ich bekomme mein VRAM nicht um 1 Mhz übertaktet, was ich echt krass finde. Kann das am generellen Undervolten liegen? Ich werde es nochmal auf Werkseinstellungen testen, wenn dann aber auch nichts geht, schicke ich die Karte zurück.

Asus hat mir auch schon am Telefon bestätigt, dass Zahlen wie 100 Mhz mehr auf das VRAM kein Problem darstellen sollten.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Aso da war ja was, verstehe das auch nicht, ich sehe selbst bei +1000MHz keine Artefakte, bei der 1080 soll es wohl möglich sein bzw bei GDDR5X soll es möglich sein, mehr drauf zu jagen als noch bei GDDR5, jedoch soll ab gewissen Werten die Fehlerkorrektur eingreifen und die Leistung verringern.
Bis jetzt habe ich nix davon gesehen, weil selbst mit bis zu +1000MHz skaliert das ganze noch und ich sehe keinerlei Fehler...

Was dein Problem betrifft  Normal ist das nicht, weil ich kann selbst mit undervolt und 0.825V noch +1000 drauf packen.
Bin noch GDDR5X Jüngling, vllt weiß jemand anderes Rat.


----------



## teachmeluv (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Jetzt geht es plötzlich doch...Speicher auf effektiv 8.800 MHz gebracht. Werde das einfach mal so lassen und probieren. Einen Mehrwert sehe ich noch nicht ganz, aber das Undervolting ist herrlich


----------



## Performer81 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Warum wird mir bei meiner neuen MSI Armor 1070 bei 2025@0,95V eigendlich ständig das Power limit symbol angezeigt, mit 2100MHZ und 1,05V aber nie? Machen nix Sinn!?


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Hast du bei letzterem vllt das PL erhöht?


----------



## Performer81 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Nö, jedesmal auf 108%. also max.


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Hmmm


----------



## Performer81 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Hmm, laut Afterburner komme ich nur etwa bis 70% des Power Limits also spinnt die Anzeige da wohl.


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Neue Frage in die Runde:

ich habe - wie ein paar Threads vorher erwähnt - meine 1070 auf 0.850 V runter gezogen, konnte damit aber nicht das RAM übertakten. Nachdem ich Afterburner sowie RTSS komplett neu installiert habe (4.4.0 Beta 12) habe ich nun im Curve-Editor folgendes Phänomen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Part ganz rechts setzt sich automatisch immer wieder hoch, egal, was ich mache. Hat das irgendeinen Einfluss auf mein Undervolting? Denn mittlerweile funktioniert das VRAM OC nämlich wieder nicht.


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Alles über 1.093V hat keinen Einfluss mehr.
Die 1.093V erreichst du nur, wenn die die Spannung auf 100% stellst, dadurch erlaubst du der Karte max Spannung zu nutzen, sind also keine mV, sondern % wie man siehst. (dies nur nebenbei erwähnt)


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

schöne Tests Duvar, find ich gut dass du dich hier so sehr für diese Art von Optimierung engagierst!


----------



## Performer81 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Was sagt eigendlich die dünne Linie im curve editor. Manchmal liegt sie fast deckungsgleich und manchmal komplett anders:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti / GTX 1070 + 1080 Classified (Seite 45) Tuning  & Optimierungs / Test - Thread + Verbrauchsmessungen in diversen Settings Seite42 <117W für den kompletten PC @ Doom bei 60 FPS und 1080P mit der 1070?*

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen.


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2017)

Habe mal einige Verbrauchsmessungen mit meiner Aorus Xtreme 1080 Ti bzw komplettem Rechner gemacht.

Ryzen 1700@ 3.2GHz @ 0.9875V (RAM @ 3066MHz 1.36V)
Idle Verbrauch Rechner: 70W

4k Gaming Verbrauchswerte vom kompletten Rechner:

GPU@ Stock: 343W

P1 (Profil 1) 0.825V 1784/6014 = 279W

P2: 0.85V 1823/6014 = 290W

P3: 0.9V 1911/6014 = 317W

P4 0.95V 2000/6014 = 354W


Zum Vergleich schnell die Werte meiner anderen Karten aus meinem Thread hier beim Zocken @ 4K (wieder Verbrauchswerte kompletter Rechner):

GTX 1070 FTW: 0.825V 1823/+550Mem OC = 179W

GTX 1080 Classified: 0.825V  1797/+550 Mem OC = 217W (85 FPS Doom @ 4K)
P2 bei der 1080: 0.85V und 1874MHz und +550 Speichertakt resultiert in 226W und 87 FPS.
P3: mit 0.9V und 1962MHz und +550 Memclock resultiert in 245W und 90 FPS
P4: mit maximiertem Spannung/Powerlimit etc mit 2101MHz und +1000 Speichertakt resultiert in 340W und 99 FPS

Ich persönlich habe bei der 1070 mein 180W Profil genutzt, bei der 1080 ~226W Profil und bei der Ti nun 290W Profil.
Habe nun zwar rund 110W Mehrverbrauch im Vergleich zur 1070, was auf den ersten Blick vllt viel erscheint, jedoch habe ich auch in etwa 1070 SLI Leistung.
Vor allem da ich @ 4K zocke, ist der Unterschied eigentlich größer, weil die 1070 da abgekackt.

Beispiel CB Ranking:
Gigabyte GTX 1070 Gaming vs Asus 1080 Ti Strix

@ Full HD Differenz= 52%
@ 4K Differenz= 66%

Der Abstand steigt also nochmals um weitere 14% durch die Steigerung der Auflösung.

Hab das alles mal Vollständigkeitshalber hier aufgeschrieben, damit ich alles in einem Thread hab^^

Edit: Für die Sammlung weitere Erkenntnisse und Messungen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...i-fuer-300-oder-gtx-1070-a-4.html#post8994037
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...undervolting-overclocking-37.html#post8997902


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. August 2017)

Hallo Duvar,

kann es sein dass du vorher eine 1080 hattest?
Gerne würde ich mit meiner runter mit der Spannung.

Jetzt läuft Sie mit *0.95 V | 1950/5005* stabil.

Was meinst du wie weit ich noch runter komme?
Ich würde auch noch den Takt senken *vorausgesetzt* ich habe nicht weniger FPS am Schirm


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2017)

Wirst kaum weniger FPS haben. Teste es halt aus mit zB 0.85V und 1823MHz+, oder 0.9V mit 1874MHz etc.
Jede GPU ist anders, schau wie hoch du kommst mit 0.85V/0.9V


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. August 2017)

Bringt es was den Speicher zu übertakten?
Muss ich das dann auch mit der Spannung ausloten?


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2017)

Also ich übertakte den Speicher nur minimal, was in all meinen Profilen +400 macht mit der 1080 Ti.
Muss noch schauen wie sich Mem OC auf den Verbrauch auswirkt bei der 1080 Ti.


----------



## derneuemann (12. Juni 2018)

Schöner Thread Duvar, sehr informativ für viele hier!


----------



## TECHZ77 (13. März 2019)

Hey vielleicht mag mir ja jemand helfen ich habe ein Problem mit meiner 980ti ich habe passende settings gefunden die gut mit meiner 980ti laufen wen ich diese nun nach anleitung im Bios setze läuft auch soweit alles nur der Max Boost macht einfach nicht mit ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau diese Tacktraten möchte ich Standard im Bios haben also 1200/3600/Boost 1404 aber jedes mal wen ich alles im Bios einstelle und es Flashe macht er einen Max Boost von 1202 oder auch andere werte .. wen ich aber alles von Hand OC läuft sie ohne Probleme damit. ich verstehe einfach nicht warum sie den Max Boost über das Bios nicht annimmt. Eventuell kann mir ja jemand dabei helfen und mit mir zusammen an dem Bios basteln.

mfg


----------

